# Loompa farms



## Loompa Farms (Mar 5, 2014)

This thread is for all things related to Loompa farms . I will be posting up pics of dank and sharing info about seed drops. Feel free to ask questions and post pics of your Loompa gear.


----------



## brek (Mar 5, 2014)

Is thcbay legit? Seems I read a thread about them ripping people?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2014)

let the porn roll...


----------



## ***** (Mar 5, 2014)

double post


----------



## greentrip (Mar 5, 2014)

brek said:


> Is thcbay legit? Seems I read a thread about them ripping people?


It seems like I have read a 1000 posts of them ripping people.


----------



## ***** (Mar 5, 2014)

I would like to know how we can get your genetics? ID like to try your chemdog and loompa farm OG


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 5, 2014)

will you be working the 98bubba or socal mk into anything?


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 6, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> will you be working the 98bubba or socal mk into anything?


actually we crossed the two and call it BUBSTER


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 6, 2014)

i have not heard anything bad about thcfarmer. you cant always believe what you hear. 
There are a couple authentic packs of MOONDAWG F2 available there.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 6, 2014)

are you guys going to do anything with the headband cut as far as seeds go??

and where is a LEGIT place for your gear?


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 6, 2014)

We work the Loompa Headband aka Underdog Og extensively . We have the Yeti line and The FOO Dog (fire og x Yeti) . The Abominable Snowman (The White X Yeti) . WE are also working several other crosses with The Ft collins original cough aka NL5x haze, a very special cut of Durban Poison . A cut of Blueberry from the 90s that is blue and actually tastes like blueberry goodness, to name a few. The Underdawg is very special.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2014)

Good to see you over here loompa. Looking forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2014)

hell yea loompa,get these beans in the hands of the people....


----------



## fieldhand (Mar 6, 2014)

If you want to get in on Loompa there is still moondawg up on thcfarm


----------



## elsonofdizzy (Mar 6, 2014)

Really don't want to mess with the farm hoping yall deal with attitude or herbies. I been wanting to try yall gear


----------



## ***** (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah drop your stock at herbie! Id def buy a cpl packs.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 6, 2014)

ill be shopping at the farmer asap.... whens the bubbster making an entrance? this is my new favorite thread! put some ethics in the game,please.


----------



## brek (Mar 6, 2014)

elsonofdizzy said:


> Really don't want to mess with the farm hoping yall deal with attitude or herbies. I been wanting to try yall gear


Or the zon. Or seadsman. I would have bought a pack last night but I can't get past the TONS AND TONS of threads staying that the farm either sent fake gear or nothing at all. After my debacle with the sead depot I think I'm gonna trust my instincts.


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

I didn't realize so many folks did not like thcfarmer . We have not had any problems , and do not anticipate any. In a perfect world I guess.


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

We at Loompa Farms are ethical breeders and producers of the highest quality medical cannabis available. We take pride in providing the best for our community. We want to bring honesty and integrity to everything we are involved in. We will do our best to make this world a better place one person at a time. If you aren't willing to take a risk you will never win. .nothing ventured nothing gained. Best wishes to all of you . May you find peace and happiness in all your endeavors.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> We at Loompa Farms are ethical breeders and producers of the highest quality medical cannabis available. We take pride in providing the best for our community. We want to bring honesty and integrity to everything we are involved in. We will do our best to make this world a better place one person at a time. If you aren't willing to take a risk you will never win. .nothing ventured nothing gained. Best wishes to all of you . May you find peace and happiness in all your endeavors.


With all due respect:

You acknowledge the amount of bad rep and experiences of thcfarmer, then in the next post say [more or less] 'too effin' bad - nothin' risked, nothing won' ?

Please explain how that makes _any_ business sense, or shows any regard for people who'd like to be your customer? I've watched the thread, and some folks chomping at the bit for some of your beans. Not me, not now. Your arrogance is enough to keep me happy with the fine accumulation of stock already in house.

Your post above that extolls 'honesty and integrity' sounds more to me like 'take it or leave it'. Again, with all due respect.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 7, 2014)

You want to bring honesty + integrity to everything your involved in, but your doing business with a site that has neither.

I agree with Amos!

Why are your beans only @ 1 location if your producers of the highest quality medical cannabis?
Most professional breeders have beans @ a few ceedbanks/locations...


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

loompa farms gear is amongst the best without doubt.. was dying for the Yeti line drop however I cannot do business with thcbay..PLEASE make your gear available on one of the sites mentioned I've been trying to get ur legendary genetics since 2011


----------



## booms111 (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with Amos. Dont act like your shit dont stink!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

Heard good things about your gear, but I won't be takin the risk. Get them at a reputable bank.

A simple google search shows just how bad the farm is. You don't even have to look for people bitchin to find them.


----------



## brek (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> We at Loompa Farms are ethical breeders and producers of the highest quality medical cannabis available. We take pride in providing the best for our community. We want to bring honesty and integrity to everything we are involved in. We will do our best to make this world a better place one person at a time. If you aren't willing to take a risk you will never win. .nothing ventured nothing gained. Best wishes to all of you . May you find peace and happiness in all your endeavors.


I'll stick with Bodhi thanks. His gear fuckin rocks and he's not an asshole. Always sucks when you come across a breeder you were interested in but they turn out to be arrogant and elitist. Also funny how you guys are SOOOO adamant no one could possibly have the same genetics as you guys. Kinda funny.

Seems like you're kinda stuck in the 90's era of cannabis. The online community (which you seem to scoff at) takes care of each other. We warn others about shady rip off artists like THCbay and stay far far away.

One thing I've learned is that there are NO genetics worth dealing with an arrogant breeder (reeferman, cali con, dr G, riot etc) Is this moondawg for 150 a pack 40% THC? Didn't think so. Plenty of DANK gear for less money at better seedbanks from breeders with good attitudes.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2014)

this went sour pretty quick. if you dont wanna play,dont pay! i know the risk at the farmer but would still chance it honestly.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

brek said:


> I'll stick with Bodhi thanks. His gear fuckin rocks and he's not an asshole. Always sucks when you come across a breeder you were interested in but they turn out to be arrogant and elitist. Also funny how you guys are SOOOO adamant no one could possibly have the same genetics as you guys. Kinda funny.
> 
> Seems like you're kinda stuck in the 90's era of cannabis. The online community (which you seem to scoff at) takes care of each other. We warn others about shady rip off artists like THCbay and stay far far away.
> 
> One thing I've learned is that there are NO genetics worth dealing with an arrogant breeder (reeferman, cali con, dr G, riot etc) Is this moondawg for 150 a pack 40% THC? Didn't think so. Plenty of DANK gear for less money at better seedbanks from breeders with good attitudes.


im with this,i wanted to try them out........but i will not order from that place.


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow..hostility..u guys seem to be caught up with breeders personalities and hype rather than what actually matters..I could care less if bodhi is the kindest guy in the world or that drgt is an old grump..fact is Yeti is stronger than any og or bodhi cross I've grown or sampled and that says alot


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

Still, get these genetics out through a different site please


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2014)

brek said:


> I'll stick with Bodhi thanks. His gear fuckin rocks and he's not an asshole. Always sucks when you come across a breeder you were interested in but they turn out to be arrogant and elitist. Also funny how you guys are SOOOO adamant no one could possibly have the same genetics as you guys. Kinda funny.
> 
> Seems like you're kinda stuck in the 90's era of cannabis. The online community (which you seem to scoff at) takes care of each other. We warn others about shady rip off artists like THCbay and stay far far away.
> 
> One thing I've learned is that there are NO genetics worth dealing with an arrogant breeder (reeferman, cali con, dr G, riot etc) Is this moondawg for 150 a pack 40% THC? Didn't think so. Plenty of DANK gear for less money at better seedbanks from breeders with good attitudes.


I'd love an hour of intense, naked groping with Kate Upton - especially if I had some of that Jilly Bean someone said not long ago drove the ladies to Hornytown  - and even if she were a condescending b*tch, I'd still kiss her a$$ for 23 hours to get to that 24th hour. Unless.....

I already had 3 hot babes that were 97% Kate Upton in looks [and taste], but also had good attitudes and really _really_
cared about making me happy.

If ya dig what I'm sayin'....


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

You like fat chicks?

Just playin, I hear ya


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> We work the Loompa Headband aka Underdog Og extensively . We have the Yeti line and The FOO Dog (fire og x Yeti) . The Abominable Snowman (The White X Yeti) . WE are also working several other crosses with The Ft collins original cough aka NL5x haze, a very special cut of Durban Poison . A cut of Blueberry from the 90s that is blue and actually tastes like blueberry goodness, to name a few. The Underdawg is very special.View attachment 3014753


I live near, and work in Fort Collins and even I can't find any beans or cuttings of FoCo Cough.
I would give some beans with that cross, a shot.
I missed the last RD drop of their FoCo Trainwreck.
I have smoked the original many times, but have not seen any straight up FoCo Cough in a couple years.
My neighbor was growing it two years ago from a cut he acquired.


----------



## RockyMtnMan (Mar 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> im with this,i wanted to try them out........but i will not order from that place.


Same here, but we in Co seem to be on the ISC hit list.
I had 11 orders total last year, from three different companies. The Tude, SOS and TSD.

All three SOS orders arrived in stealth, one was even opened and had the green tape. (the beans were well hidden)

Out of six Tude orders, three were snagged and re-shipped. One was re-shipped twice. (so snagged four times)

The TSD order was snagged and re-shipped. 

My point is,
In all circumstances I payed for and ordered the stealth, no breeder's packs. 
The only truly stealthy packages I received came from SOS.
The seed bank and how they treat the customer is paramount!
Reliable re-ships and quick responses to e-mails and complaints.
I think seed banks build these shipping losses and costs of replacements into the general price structure.
Wouldn't a seed bank that loses less inventory be able to keep costs lower?


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

i won't slam loompa as he has the gear everyone has wanted for years, but i will also say i will never, not in a million years, send money to that thief logic, i'd rather throw it out the window on a highway and hope it gets to my landlord that way then to spain and logic..
for years, the only place you could get og raskal gear was through the farm, and for years, i always said how nice it would be to be able to grow some wifi for ex, but for years, i grew someone else's gear because i wasn't going to support neither the farm, nor any breeder who only vended through the farm. finally i think logic and ogr had their differences, and now ogr vends at tons of seeed banks, and now i'll have, and have bought, ogr gear..
my $.02, but i won't support any known thieves, nor any breeder who only deals with known thieves.. sucks, but i work hard for my money, as i'm sure everyone does, and i'm not going to throw it away hoping on some long shot, i'm one of the lucky ones to actually get what i paid for from logic and the farm..


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

wow. lets keep this civil and not resort to name calling or mud slinging. We have been honest and upfront from the beginning. What i meant was You are takin a risk anytime you order something off the internet. You can find bad reviews about every seedbank out there. The fact is Logic contacted us several times at our site and we decided to take a risk and make our gear available to the medical and connoisseur communities. Let me pose a question what would you do? We are trying to make people happy . i wish you all well as usual


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for trying to make people happy. All you can do. 

My answer to the question would be find out which bank/s are legit to have them distribute your gear. Off top I would deal with the tude, herbies and sea of seeds.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> wow. lets keep this civil and not resort to name calling or mud slinging. We have been honest and upfront from the beginning. What i meant was You are takin a risk anytime you order something off the internet. You can find bad reviews about every seedbank out there. The fact is Logic contacted us several times at our site and we decided to take a risk and make our gear available to the medical and connoisseur communities. Let me pose a question what would you do? We are trying to make people happy . i wish you all well as usual


 i agree this got out of hand pretty quickly loompa, and i applaud you even coming over here for one.. 

yeah, sure, all banks have their naysayers, i completely agree, but just a quick google search on logic and the farm is far enough to tell me that if i were a breeder, i'd be looking for other options to get my gear out to the masses..

just check out some of the things that people have to say about the place..
http://www.bestseedbank.com/thc-farmer/


----------



## brek (Mar 7, 2014)

dominica said:


> Wow..hostility..u guys seem to be caught up with breeders personalities and hype rather than what actually matters..I could care less if bodhi is the kindest guy in the world or that drgt is an old grump..fact is Yeti is stronger than any og or bodhi cross I've grown or sampled and that says alot


You're damn right. I know a lot of growers who refuse to give their hard earned cash to breeders who have bad attitudes.


----------



## brek (Mar 7, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd love an hour of intense, naked groping with Kate Upton - especially if I had some of that Jilly Bean someone said not long ago drove the ladies to Hornytown  - and even if she were a condescending b*tch, I'd still kiss her a$$ for 23 hours to get to that 24th hour. Unless.....
> 
> I already had 3 hot babes that were 97% Kate Upton in looks [and taste], but also had good attitudes and really _really_
> cared about making me happy.
> ...


I'm pickin up what you're puttin down!

and yes I would like some of that horny jill bean as well.


----------



## brek (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> wow. lets keep this civil and not resort to name calling or mud slinging. We have been honest and upfront from the beginning. What i meant was You are takin a risk anytime you order something off the internet. You can find bad reviews about every seedbank out there. The fact is Logic contacted us several times at our site and we decided to take a risk and make our gear available to the medical and connoisseur communities. Let me pose a question what would you do? We are trying to make people happy . i wish you all well as usual


I don't mean to be rude. But there have been A LOT of ripoff artists coming out of the works lately and it really frosts my cookies. I've been taken for my hard earned cash as I know others on here have. I have ONLY heard good things about your genetics and hope some day I can try them. But to act like WE ARE all the crazy ones for slamming the farm is a little insulting. Don't believe what we read? Sorry but after 3000 reports of being ripped off by the same seedbank I think it's probably got some truth to it. I'm sure logic did contact you a ton of times. He needs more bait to switch. 

My apologies for being rude earlier but dealing with logic KINDA puts you guys in the same category with him. Peace.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> wow. lets keep this civil and not resort to name calling or mud slinging. We have been honest and upfront from the beginning. What i meant was You are takin a risk anytime you order something off the internet. You can find bad reviews about every seedbank out there. The fact is Logic contacted us several times at our site and we decided to take a risk and make our gear available to the medical and connoisseur communities. Let me pose a question what would you do? We are trying to make people happy . i wish you all well as usual


respect to you.
what id do is.send'em out myself....but i know how it is in this world.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2014)

genuity said:


> respect to you.
> what id do is.send'em out myself....but i know how it is in this world.


Haha good 1.. that's a great suggestion tho. At least you know what's what.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2014)

ill send em out for you. you can trust me!


----------



## fieldhand (Mar 7, 2014)

All this saddens me, especially since I took a risk to get a chance to test loompas gear. Its ridiculous that this could go on for so long and still might be. hope I don't get burned but I also hope for all that this kind of behavior gets stamped out in this community. what is sad is i'm like a lot of other folks that work hard for my money and got screwed in the past. it hurts, its not just nothin.. but to be fair I don't have a direct experience with the farm yet but its in motion. I'll report back, it's gonna take a little time.


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

i did not say you were crazy nor did i infer that. something written can be taken in many different ways. im sorry you have lost funds that sucks and i have been in the same shoes my friend believe me. The web is full of ripoffs you are correct. The fact is you can write anything on the web and it can be true or false and noone knows but you. There are dishonest folks in all walks of life. I can assure you that we at LF have the communities best interests in mind, and are TRYing to put an end to the shenanigans by setting an example of honesty and integrity. I m sorry for anyone who has lost genetics or money in the mail as i have been there as well and know how it feels. sincerely and with great respect for the community at large


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

Full disclosure.. a friend of mine purchased a few of the Yeti bx2s from the thc drop...risky but we'll see...if they come through ill be pissed


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't let the negativity steer you away from here Loompa. I think some people just misunderstood what you were saying.

Having breeders here is great for everyone I wish people would show them the respect so they stay around and not take off like the others have.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

dominica said:


> Full disclosure.. a friend of mine purchased a few of the Yeti bx2s from the thc drop...risky but we'll see...if they come through ill be pissed


 i wouldn't be pissed, i'd be asking for a cut or two though..


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Don't let the negativity steer you away from here Loompa. I think some people just misunderstood what you were saying.
> 
> Having breeders here is great for everyone I wish people would show them the respect so they stay around and not take off like the others have.


 fucking a right, completely agree mr head, and i just said the same in the best og thread.. and i agree, i'd love to see loompa stick around, it's always great having breeders here at riu imvho..


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

i just want to smoke/grow some true pure underdawg,cause i know its what i like,and its fire as hell<<<and thats the offspring bagseed

so i know the real thing has to be damn good.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Mar 7, 2014)

I would love to try your gear, but I can't take the chance of not getting what I paid for. Bring your gear to a reputable seedbank like Attitude or Herbies. I guranteed you will sell way more gear through them than where you are at now. Hopefully, someday soon I will get a chance to run some of your gear. I have heard great things about Loompa!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2014)

i suspect that a strain dubbed paul pierce is a close relative


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2014)

iv offucually been talked out of the farmer...


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 7, 2014)

This thread is pretty hostile....

No wonder breeders never hang here.


----------



## Brokeoldbloke (Mar 7, 2014)

I want to try some of Loompa Farms' gear. Won't use farmbay, any other options? Colorado Retail??


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

so attitude and herbies have never had a problem? Thanks for all your suggestions guys, feel free to let us know what you think is the most reputable. In the meantime we will continue to make our gear available to you guys as we can. Colorado is slowly in the works, and we may be at the 420 cup next month . I am not hear to slander anyone and believe the truth is the only answer.


----------



## ciscoin313 (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeh I got my Yeti Bx2's , What you guys dont like to take chances? Loompa seems legit straight up guy. You all seem like you hating? why show so much hate? for a breeder there are not many out there. I have mad respect for Loompa dont know the guy personally but from what I read he is one of the few breeders that know their shit. Few friends are already running the 1st Loompa drop. And when I get my beans up and going I will make sure to provide you all with a smoke report. This man has spent his life doing what he does and he releases a few seeds and you all are hating on him. Too many bad vibes over here going back to the farm and I really dont care if I get banned for this post.


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

can anyone guess what this pic is


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> Don't let the negativity steer you away from here Loompa. I think some people just misunderstood what you were saying.
> 
> Having breeders here is great for everyone I wish people would show them the respect so they stay around and not take off like the others have.






The thing about respect: I give what I get. When _anyone _gives me the 'take it or leave it' routine, I'll leave it if there are _a_ny decent options. In the beans world, there are many many excellent options. 

My post began and ended with "with all due respect", by the way.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

who in this thread is "hateing" on loompa?

all i see is people that want his genetics,and as of late bean buying sucks,when you get green tape(for US people)


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Durban POison


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

i posted this in another thread, but thought i'd repost it here... it's a bit of a rant from me, but anyhoos, here it is..



i don't see what loompa said to get anyone's panties in a bunch, other then saying his gear is available at the farm, then people freaked out on him.. granted, i won't be buying anything from the farm, but i am happy to see loompa here and will treat him with the respect he deserves.. wish others would do the same..

just a rant, but i always get pissed that we never get many breeders popping in over here, and think how much better riu would be if we had some big named breeders who stopped in from time to time.. sure, we had sub for awhile, and swerve stops in from time to time to cause havoc, lol but other then that, not so much, and recendly loompa has been so kind as to come on over and let us know about his recent work, which i think is great for the site, i love seeing and getting to talk to breeders first hand, something we rarely get here at riu, and i usually have to go to other spots if i want to get to ask a direct question of a breeder.. saying all of that, i'm kind of understanding why not many breeders do post here.. not pointing fingers at anyone person or directing this at anyone as i've seen more then one person kind of shitty to our new member, but christ, i can understand not wanting to come here and get attacked..

ok, ok, end of rant, great to have you here loompa, and i hope you decide to stick it out..


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Bubba


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Chem D aka LOOMPA Remedy


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa's Headband aka UNDERDOG OG


----------



## ***** (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> so attitude and herbies have never had a problem? Thanks for all your suggestions guys, feel free to let us know what you think is the most reputable. In the meantime we will continue to make our gear available to you guys as we can. Colorado is slowly in the works, and we may be at the 420 cup next month . I am not hear to slander anyone and believe the truth is the only answer.


You are correct. Both seedbank are very reputable and would be a great business move to have them sell your gear . Either way you will be pleased to do business with both Attitude/Herbie. the farm have a very bad reputation and i am sure it cause you sales loss.

Id go with both seedbank as soon as possible and i can tell you it will promote lot of sales.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> View attachment 3016526Loompa's Headband aka UNDERDOG OG


 i have wanted this headband for so damned long, omfg, so damned nice loompa.. been drooling over this one for years now..


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> View attachment 3016526Loompa's Headband aka UNDERDOG OG


delish........


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

ok guys I know some of you out there dislike Logic for whatever reason. We have had zero issues with our drops there thus far and hope it continues to be that way. If other reputable seedbanks want to stock our gear they know how to find us. lets leave the hate out and be examples of the way one should conduct themselves. please do not misconstrue my words as i only have the communities best interests in mind .


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Underdog


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

hey loompa, what og was used to make the headband m8?


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

The Headband was received as a clone


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> The Headband was received as a clone


 oh, ok, got confused by the name on the other page pix.. my bad.


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

Yeti, Abominable Snowman,OG Squared...I can only dream..
I might have to start a personal spam campaign to attitude and beadsman


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

TH Seeds has an apparent ripoff of the Underdog ...I personally was tempted at first but I know itll only lead to dissappointment


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

dominica said:


> TH Seeds has an apparent ripoff of the Underdog ...I personally was tempted at first but I know itll only lead to dissappointment


We have nothing to do with that, and cannot control it. just be sure of what you are buying guys. Do your research. read read read and read between the lines.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 7, 2014)

***** said:


> You are correct. Both seedbank are very reputable and would be a great business move to have them sell your gear . Either way you will be pleased to do business with both Attitude/Herbie. the farm have a very bad reputation and i am sure it cause you sales loss.
> 
> Id go with both seedbank as soon as possible and i can tell you it will promote lot of sales.


I was pointing out the fact that most breeders have multiple ceedbanks distribute their gear...
I don't hate on any breeder, but I only purchase from known reputable sources.
Some breeders even distribute their own gear> bank of gage/303/dinafem/seedsman/etc.

THCfarmer has many dissatisfied customers, including some of my close friends.
Hopefully they get their customers what they pay for nowadays.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2014)

man that is a nasty durban! same goes for the underdog,sickness!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2014)

bostonbakedbeanz would be a great distributor!


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> View attachment 3016499 can anyone guess what this pic is


ok since no one guessed its our cut of Herojuana


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 7, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I was pointing out the fact that most breeders have multiple ceedbanks distribute their gear...
> I don't hate on any breeder, but I only purchase from known reputable sources.
> Some breeders even distribute their own gear> bank of gage/303/dinafem/seedsman/etc.
> 
> ...


 i can't think of one american breeder who does their own distribution, except maybe one or two in colorado..


----------



## Clankie (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> View attachment 3016542Underdog


that is some serious og right there. i think i can smell it through the screen. no one should be questioning what you do, but there are plenty of places with better reps to vend your gear. maybe hempdepot or dankbidz would be a good fit.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gage is back online...


----------



## dopeydog (Mar 7, 2014)

if we guess right on the next photo the winner gets some headband seeds correct?


----------



## dominica (Mar 7, 2014)

would the abominable snowman be suitable for an outdoor grow in the tropics?


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

well dopey no one waned to play my game but next time i got some trivia I will make it more interesting for you all


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

dominica said:


> would the abominable snowman be suitable for an outdoor grow in the tropics?


i don' t see why not. However it may be a little bit before the Abominable Snowman gets to you. There are a couple packs of Moondawg f2 still available from yesterdays release on thcfarmer . If you poke around you will see some beautiful phenos documented in our forum as well as Motarebel s forum.


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

Underdog


----------



## dopeydog (Mar 7, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> well dopey no one waned to play my game but next time i got some trivia I will make it more interesting for you all


sounds good, and hell yea that underdog looks yummy!


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 7, 2014)

What are the basic differences between the Yeti f3 vs Yeti Bx2?

i can't decide.... They're both so appealing


----------



## Loompa Farms (Mar 7, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> What are the basic differences between the Yeti f3 vs Yeti Bx2?
> 
> i can't decide.... They're both so appealing


 MOON DAWG F2

This an F2 that we at the Farms have been working on slowly and deliberately. It is Loompa's Chemdawg crossed to DJ Short's Old Time Moonshine. 4 females and 3 males were used to make this F2 generation. With the females being selected over several years of going through the initial F1 cross. We wanted to make sure in the F2 generation all the variation of the parentage on both sides was maintained while at the same time carefully selecting the best females. Initial breeding goals are to maintain pheno's from both parentage while at the same time to work into the mix pheno's that combine the best traits from both sides. Chemdawg when grown properly and maximized can yield some very racy heart thumping, sweaty palm phenos and we wanted to create a breed that maintians the potency but tweaks the quality of high just a bit. So taking the OTM and using it settle down the raciness and introduce more anti stress and and anti-anxiety while maintaining the potency and resin production. You will find a large variation for connoisseurs to go through and pick and choose their own desired pheno, in a range of types that will vary from more short squat kush type plants all the way into the full blown sativa phenos and everything in between. This line in its current state will have some serious gems in there for all sorts of growers no matter what your looking for. This work has been a combination of indoor selections and outdoor selections, and expect to see the majority do very well outdoors as well as indoors. This line has not been worked to produce yield. We are connoisseurs here at Loompa Farms and not cash croppers. Though we can say that we did find one particular female that performed incredibly outdoors and in, was a perfect mix of both its parentage, and does have the yielding characteristics many of you may be looking for. Expect to go through bigger selection sample sizes to find your truly special plants, but they are all in there.

Note: This is not the SkunkVa Chemdawg from the online community. This is a chemdawg plant acquired long before any chemdawg plants were in circulation and certainly long before anyone was making or breeding seeds with. All the Mother Breeding stock are from elite clone only and not from any work you see by anyone anywhere online. 

Note 2: We are not interested at the Farms to pump out seeds and generations as fast as we can. Our main goal is to improve breeds and therefore are slow and deliberate in our selections. This line has alot of gems and is going to take awhile for the breeders here to go through enough sampling to find where to take the line from here. Don't expect to see the next generation anytime soon. It is currently being worked and evaluated but is going to take time to find and isolate the truly special parent stock for the next generation. Both indoor and outdoor connoisseurs will be happy with the Moondawg F2 line.

*Yeti Bx2*

This is the Yeti F4 back crossed to the Loompa Headband aka Underdog OG. This was done for all the connoisseurs out there that keep asking for S1's from the Loompa Headband. This isn't exactly what you all asked for but let us restate. The Loompa Headband when reversed produces virtually sterile pollen. The rough estimation is that the pollen is about 10% viable. Meaning to do a run for S1 gen seeds takes 10 times the amount of pollen, space, lighting, resources ,and work to get any sort of quantity. That may happen in the future when all the resources are available, but right now its not economically viable to produce S1's in a quantity that would please the masses. 

So taking a male from the Yeti f4 gen and back crossing it again to the mother plant directly is the best option for now. With the Yeti line exceeding our expectations in maintaining the original Loompa Headband qualities and hitting the original mother again, this is a pretty good substitute vs trying an S1 generation. All the seed stock here at the Farms are limited in the supply due to the enormous demand, but this is in even shorter supply. This is also an alternate path to the breeding of the Yeti Line and we have had to keep enough stock to ourselves to be able to do a next generation and select solely for all the plants that most resemble the mother. This side of the project will be focused on nothing else but trying to isolate all Loompa Headband phenos only and make available to the market a breed that resembles the mother most closely without any selections to improve outdoor or indoor performance. Of course along with selecting for Mother plant type phenos, we are looking for plants that maintain all her characteristics as best we can.

*Yeti F3*

The parentage of this exceptional breed started off with the well known Loompa Headband aka Underdawg to those familiar with the Loompa Farms Underdawg in California Dispensaries. She was originally crossed with a climatized breed that had been worked in the Northern California mountains. The Original breeding goals were to maintain as many of its OG characteristics while providing a plant that can realistically be grown in a more northern environment and finish on time before the rains and freezes come. This breed has been worked for 6 generations and is now ready to be released to true connoisseurs worldwide. She will display all her OG type characteristics, in smell and taste and high, with the addition of stronger growth characteristics and vigor. With an added benefit of having yield increases in certain phenos. This line has not been IBL'd and that is deliberate. Variation has been maintained while weeding out the less desirable phenos. The largest area you will see variation, is in the yield and flower formation. We leave it to the connoisseur to pick and choose his/her favorite plants.

Outdoors: OG behaves differently inside vs outside. OG typically outside grows into short squat bushes with many tops, and indoors behaves more sativa in her growth structure with stretching. Expect the Yeti to behave more sativa like outdoors, growing tall with long and large colas packed with resin and finishing around the middle of October generally speaking. One very nice surprise you will find is that she has excellent mold and pest resistance outdoors, and will likely be the last plants in your garden to show mold. This is critical for outdoor growers. She will behave like this even through autumn rains. These plants will grows as large as you allow them if your root zone is big enough. A lot depends on your style and technique for outdoor cultivation. Like most plants yields are all dependent on root zone area and sun exposure. But given enough sunlight and big enough root zone it is not unusual to see multi lb. plants. We here at the farms have witnessed 5-10 lb plants given proper conditions. It should go without saying, do not expect these yields in 50 or 100 gallon pots. Even these pot sizes will see multi LB plants given enough direct sunlight. Be prepared to have very tall ladders and strong support systems if your growing to maximize yield.

Connoisseurs: Indoor results have also shown exceptional flowers. This breeding has maintained what the parentage exemplifies. There is substantial resin production and flower formation. Tests from multiple reliable sources consistently come back at over 20% THC. Terpenes abound, flowers are extremely fragrant. Quality of high and potency have transitioned well in this line. The structure has been improved vs the mother and the branches are generally stronger also. Expect to find plants that that are very characteristic of Loompa's Headband and grown properly and dialed in you will be very pleased. We are confident that you will find keepers in a pack or two, depending on your germ ratios and male to female ratios. Flowering times for this breed will generally be about 9-10 weeks, of course like most strains she can be pulled earlier but that will not result in the maximization of what this breed is capable of. 10 weeks is the Ideal for this breed for top quality smoke which a true connoisseur is after.Although there are a few exceptions to the rule.

Note of caution: OG varietals as experienced growers know can be difficult and very finicky. This is true for the original mother. While this varietal is easier and more forgiving to grow, it still takes a loving hand and experience with OG type varieties to get her to maximize the genetic potential. This is not the "plant it and let it grow and forget about it till its finished type varietal". It takes experience and constant attention to maximize what she can do.


----------



## DustyNugs (Mar 8, 2014)

Just want to say welcome to RIU and thanks for sharing Loompa!


----------



## potpimp (Mar 8, 2014)

I totally agree with Racerboy; we need to stop the hating on here. We have had some of the best growers on here, only to get run off by f'ing trolls that think they are ganja gods; truth being they can't find their ass with both hands, just internet punks that mommy and daddy didn't give enough attention to. I think I read almost every word in Loompa's website and it's awesome. You can tell he is more interested in sharing information and helping growers than hustling beans. It's an honor to have a good breeder here.


----------



## kgp (Mar 8, 2014)

Welcome and I have had the pleasure of growing the yeti. Exceptional plant while I had many really like it, it wasn't for my personal headstash. I smoke basically only og, and this shit would wreck my day in a couple hits. Very powerful. I lost the cut. But holy shit, it was some of the strongest smoke I ever had. Use with caution.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey Loompa, any update if you will be at the denver cup? And if so any idea what packs you will have? Thanks!


----------



## rdo420 (Mar 9, 2014)

Beating the dead horse I know but I'd for sure get some of your beans if at a reputable place like Herbie's or hemp depot or somewhere like that. Cant beat reviews like above on strongest smoke, I'm in for a pack.


----------



## dominica (Mar 9, 2014)

Ill definitely be in denver if some year is gonna be available!


----------



## Applesauceisgood (Mar 9, 2014)

Was very close to pulling the trigger on the drop then I researched a bit and personally asked around to people whom I'd trust and overwhelmingly the word was do not trust the man "logic" from that site. After the seed depot debacle breeders (even the best) need to be extra careful who they allow to distribute. Just because you "got it" doesn't necessarily mean you got what you paid for. 

Loompa, your stuff is sought after. You should have the pick of the litter as far as distribution for your gear.


----------



## EastWood316 (Mar 9, 2014)

some sort of White X. I would love to try your gear. I personally love the underdawg. its the best keep doing your thing dude.


----------



## D619 (Mar 10, 2014)

The Yeti og f3s is an amazing strain. Smell and taste is second to none when it comes to the OGs i've tried. 9.5/10 both categories, the high 9/10. Fortunate enough to have access to Loompa's Strains, flower and seeds. No way would I order them from the Farm. I can't afford those types of gambles anymore. That goes with any gear from Euro-Seedbanks. I seriously would rather drive a 1000 plus miles on an annual basis to a US Dispensary and just buy in Bulk.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2014)

Thankyou loompa, for keeping your genetics dialed in at a level that seperates the groupies from the rockstars in this industry. Funny how so many can burn money oversea's only to come to the realization that the best resides here in the u.s.a at loompa imho. By far the best available to this farmer! I dont treat this as a hobby, it is a lifestyle that has folks depending on my medicine to as advertised......that all is 1000% assured with anything from loompa farms!


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 13, 2014)

your question has been answered mult times- use a reputable seed band like attitude, herbies. add me to the list of people that will NEVER order from logic/thcfarmer!!!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on some of your gear loopa but as others stated, I'm not going to go through a less than reputable distributor. There are many options to choose from, such attitiude, sos, herbies, seedsman.

While im sure your gear is fire, its not as if there is an exclusitivity to awesome genetics. Really should consider better distribution points.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 13, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> so attitude and herbies have never had a problem? Thanks for all your suggestions guys, feel free to let us know what you think is the most reputable. In the meantime we will continue to make our gear available to you guys as we can. Colorado is slowly in the works, and we may be at the 420 cup next month . I am not hear to slander anyone and believe the truth is the only answer.


Know this loompa, for every chithead spewing there diatribe of ignorance, you have a solid following of farmers who look beyond the high school drama/grabass sessions so many here at riu are fond of. imho those genetics are worth a trip out west, fuck the mail, this is a lifestyle for me i take this serious, along those lines ill do what i have to in order to get access.


----------



## genuity (Mar 13, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Know this loompa, for every chithead spewing there diatribe of ignorance, you have a solid following of farmers who look beyond the high school drama/grabass sessions so many here at riu are fond of. imho those genetics are worth a trip out west, fuck the mail, this is a lifestyle for me i take this serious, along those lines ill do what i have to in order to get access.


what have you grown from loompa?i know he gots fire,and i know people are out in the world growing his gear...somebody put up some pics.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Mar 13, 2014)

That homie Bryant Gumble is dropping packs of loompa gear for 80-90 bucks...

can't wait to to try the yeti f3!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Know this loompa, for every chithead spewing there diatribe of ignorance, you have a solid following of farmers who look beyond the high school drama/grabass sessions so many here at riu are fond of. imho those genetics are worth a trip out west, fuck the mail, this is a lifestyle for me i take this serious, along those lines ill do what i have to in order to get access.


You talk a lot of shit for not having posting much of anything worth while. 

personally I love the mail. I order everything online, and the best part is it comes to me. I don't have to do shit but wait. I've never had a problem with reputable bean banks. If the US didn't have silly laws, we could easily have domestic shippers here. Until then, I will enjoy placing orders overseas, wait 7 days and have excellent stock waiting to hit the water. Just placed an order today, it will be in my hands by this time next week. Fucking easy as shit.


----------



## Mid Mi Mike (Mar 13, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> That homie Bryant Gumble is dropping packs of loompa gear for 80-90 bucks...
> 
> can't wait to to try the yeti f3!


Hey @coolkid.02 that Bryant Gumbel is one hell of a good seed connection to have dropping all that kiss-asshard to get LOOMPA GEAR at that price


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Mar 13, 2014)

genuity said:


> what have you grown from loompa?i know he gots fire,and i know people are out in the world growing his gear...somebody put up some pics.


I doubt he's grown any of loompa's shit. All I can muster up from his posts are some sad looking nugs of loud seed's diesel. I'd get some loompa beans if they didn't cost me a kidney and I knew I wouldn't be getting shafted. Too bad they're not getting dropped somewhere more reputable.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Know this loompa, for every chithead spewing there diatribe of ignorance, you have a solid following of farmers who look beyond the high school drama/grabass sessions so many here at riu are fond of. imho those genetics are worth a trip out west, fuck the mail, this is a lifestyle for me i take this serious, along those lines ill do what i have to in order to get access.


Who are you calling ' chithead ', and why do you think you have standing to do so?

I haven't seen anyone here attacking Loompa or his gear. I objected to his initial 'take it or leave it' attitude. Everyone else questions his choice of doing business solely w/ one distributer of poor repute.

You think those aren't legitimate concerns? Then I wouldn't call you a ' chithead '. A$$kisser sounds more on target.


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Who are you calling ' chithead ', and why do you think you have standing to do so?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here attacking Loompa or his gear. *I objected to his initial 'take it or leave it' attitude*. Everyone else questions his choice of doing business solely w/ one distributer of poor repute.
> 
> You think those aren't legitimate concerns? Then I wouldn't call you a ' chithead '. *A$$kisser sounds more on target*.


I thought the EXACT same thing.

For the record I've never heard a negative thing about Loompa Farms or their gear. I really want to try it. The negativity is completely directed at the farm. My apologies if I put them as one in the same.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

wheres bryant gumble at?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Who are you calling ' chithead ', and why do you think you have standing to do so?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here attacking Loompa or his gear. I objected to his initial 'take it or leave it' attitude. Everyone else questions his choice of doing business solely w/ one distributer of poor repute.
> 
> You think those aren't legitimate concerns? Then I wouldn't call you a ' chithead '. A$$kisser sounds more on target.


Yea everyone has been pretty respectful and interested in his gear. 

I think the term we are looking for VTM is sycophant.

eta he will probably have to Google it as his vocabulary and spelling are atrocious


----------



## jkahndb0 (Mar 13, 2014)

coolkid.02 said:


> That homie Bryant Gumble is dropping packs of loompa gear for 80-90 bucks...
> 
> can't wait to to try the yeti f3!


Yah bro, I can't wait to get up with my homie Bryant Gumbel and grab these packs...

Can't decide on F3 or BX2 though...


Fach you Logic! Haha


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

for 90 ill get both, how do i link with the homie?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Who are you calling ' chithead ', and why do you think you have standing to do so?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here attacking Loompa or his gear. I objected to his initial 'take it or leave it' attitude. Everyone else questions his choice of doing business solely w/ one distributer of poor repute.
> 
> You think those aren't legitimate concerns? Then I wouldn't call you a ' chithead '. A$$kisser sounds more on target.


Heh! I haven't seen ole VTM around since he wigged out on a bunch of us in a different thread months ago. It's his thang



greenghost420 said:


> wheres bryant gumble at?





greenghost420 said:


> for 90 ill get both, how do i link with the homie?


LOL! Bryant Gumble sounds top secret. I'd love to meet him too


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

can i live!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> can i live!!!!!!!!!!!


 damn i have not heard that term in years green ghost.. too funny..


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

yea im from the golden era of slang lol not this bubblegum bullshit today...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea im from the golden era of slang lol not this bubblegum bullshit today...


 come on now gg, yolo, lmao, god, hate that term..


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> yea im from the golden era of slang lol not this bubblegum bullshit today...


Hella swag on my yolo!

Jesus. I miss the golden era of slang, rap and piney flavored christmas tree nugs.


----------



## dominica (Mar 13, 2014)

90!? I'd pay double to this bryant gumble character


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

ahhh the good years when xmas bud was more special than xmas! yodo! you only die once!


----------



## brek (Mar 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> *ahhh the good years when xmas bud was more special than xmas*! yodo! you only die once!


Bingo! Man I really miss that taste. You find it in any recent genetics GG?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 13, 2014)

im on the hunt, when i get it ill let u know.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You talk a lot of shit for not having posting much of anything worth while.
> 
> personally I love the mail. I order everything online, and the best part is it comes to me. I don't have to do shit but wait. I've never had a problem with reputable bean banks. If the US didn't have silly laws, we could easily have domestic shippers here. Until then, I will enjoy placing orders overseas, wait 7 days and have excellent stock waiting to hit the water. Just placed an order today, it will be in my hands by this time next week. Fucking easy as shit.


Excellent! I have yeti og from a friend at another growsite that is laiden with quality growers. kinda where the serious folks go when they get fed up with the trolling that takes place here on threads. You can say whatever you want about anyone you want, i was expressing an opinion. I have had conversations with om pa pa and he understands my frustration. So yeah have fun going thru life hating on people! I wrefuse to feed into your childish diatribes.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Who are you calling ' chithead ', and why do you think you have standing to do so?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone here attacking Loompa or his gear. I objected to his initial 'take it or leave it' attitude. Everyone else questions his choice of doing business solely w/ one distributer of poor repute.
> 
> You think those aren't legitimate concerns? Then I wouldn't call you a ' chithead '. A$$kisser sounds more on target.


 ah yes, hey if the shoe fits wear it amos! Save your witty bullshit for all the threads you troll on here. Have fun!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 15, 2014)

potpimp said:


> I totally agree with Racerboy; we need to stop the hating on here. We have had some of the best growers on here, only to get run off by f'ing trolls that think they are ganja gods; truth being they can't find their ass with both hands, just internet punks that mommy and daddy didn't give enough attention to. I think I read almost every word in Loompa's website and it's awesome. You can tell he is more interested in sharing information and helping growers than hustling beans. It's an honor to have a good breeder here.




Light has been shed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 15, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ah yes, hey if the shoe fits wear it amos! Save your witty bullshit for all the threads you troll on here. Have fun!


I _do_&#8203; in fact, have fun ! That post you just quoted was hella fun. Tee up some more softballs, Sally. I'll look in later to see how well you've done.


----------



## dominica (Mar 15, 2014)

Can another Yeti release be expected anytime soon?


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 15, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Excellent! I have yeti og from a friend at another growsite that is laiden with quality growers. kinda where the serious folks go when they get fed up with the trolling that takes place here on threads. You can say whatever you want about anyone you want, i was expressing an opinion. I have had conversations with om pa pa and he understands my frustration. So yeah have fun going thru life hating on people! I wrefuse to feed into your childish diatribes.


many of us are on many different sites, what's your point? If you act like this on this forum, I'm sure you're a knob on others. I don't hate you, I don't really know you, but you sure sound like a pissy child.


----------



## LITSWD (Mar 15, 2014)

Ridiculously keen for another drop, missed the last one. Even though I'm new to growing and before I had heard anything about you or your genetics, as soon as I heard the name Yeti, I wanted it. And apparently for good reason. Would be absolutely stoked to grow anything of yours, especially yeti or a cross. Much respect to you and everyone else at Loompa Farms, man. Have a good one.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Mar 22, 2014)

And this thread just talked me out of a thcfarmer order lol...I've been leary of them for years, but since so many people have left icmag for the farm I figured it might be okay to buy from them...guess not. Anyway...on topic.

Loompa, it would really be cool to see your seeds at a site that uses credit card purchases. Riu members have become accustomed to that feature and view it as less of a risk. I have never personally used Herbies or Attitude, but many of the members here have had great experiences with both, especially Herbies.

I visit San Francisco a lot (big 9ers fan) and have my card. Are their any dispensaries in Haight Ashbury or downtown San Francisco that currently sell or will be selling your seeds around the start of football season???

Also, are you planning to do any Norcal cups or festivals this year? It would be really cool to have a heads up, so those of us kinda far away can make arrangements to be in attendance. Your cuts have been sort of an online myth for years, yet highly touted by those who've experienced them. As a fine cannabis enthusiast, I would love to personally compare what you guys are doing against my typical Norcal selections when I'm out there. Much respect and success with your seeds!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2014)

deleted.....


----------



## Ogfresh (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my yeti bx2s from thcbay with no problem!
Matter of fact there was a drop today on thcbay...
Big props to Loompa!


----------



## Wicked1 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey Loomp hows it going.....good to see you out and about you old recluse...I missed this release unfortunately but I too am leary of the Farm having not received my orders from there in the past, so I hesitated pulling the trigger this time too....I know you will drop at more places and I cannot wait.....I will get them then my friend.....my best to you and HEY man.....get up with FOE things were good then bro. I love me some ABNormal....
Respects,
Wicked1


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2014)

brek said:


> Hella swag on my yolo!
> 
> Jesus. I miss the golden era of slang, rap and piney flavored christmas tree nugs.


no doubt home slice...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 27, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im on the hunt, when i get it ill let u know.


i miss that pinesap taste also..i come very close with my pot roast..like pinetrees and a little berry..man i miss the christmas tree!


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey Loompa, will you be at the denver cup?


----------



## potpimp (Mar 28, 2014)

Sad to say that Loompa will not be continuing here unless he ponies up for advertising. I didn't make 'em but that's the rules.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Mar 29, 2014)

potpimp said:


> Sad to say that Loompa will not be continuing here unless he ponies up for advertising. I didn't make 'em but that's the rules.


For real?? If that's true no wonder no breeders stick around here long...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 29, 2014)

riu is not the definitive monopolizing resource on all beans in the world..just because he or other breeders cant post here without a kickback doesnt mean their careers are destroyed and theyre out of buisness..you can find what you want elsewhere without having to pay bitch tax for unneeded advertising.."if it grows fire,they will come"..


----------



## potpimp (Mar 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> riu is not the definitive monopolizing resource on all beans in the world..just because he or other breeders cant post here without a kickback doesnt mean their careers are destroyed and theyre out of buisness..you can find what you want elsewhere without having to pay bitch tax for unneeded advertising.."if it grows fire,they will come"..


 LOL, very true. The golden rule of the business world is this: He that has the gold makes the rules.


----------



## D619 (Apr 13, 2014)

Loompa Farms said:


> so attitude and herbies have never had a problem? Thanks for all your suggestions guys, feel free to let us know what you think is the most reputable. In the meantime we will continue to make our gear available to you guys as we can. Colorado is slowly in the works, and we may be at the 420 cup next month . I am not hear to slander anyone and believe the truth is the only answer.





Loompa Farms said:


> so attitude and herbies have never had a problem? Thanks for all your suggestions guys, feel free to let us know what you think is the most reputable. In the meantime we will continue to make our gear available to you guys as we can. Colorado is slowly in the works, and we may be at the 420 cup next month . I am not hear to slander anyone and believe the truth is the only answer.


I'm fortunate enough to have access to loompas's gear in S. Cal, but the Zon or Seedsman are top notch stealth shipping. I'm interested in other breeders that sell exclusively at the Farm, but I would never trust The Farm, so unfortunately that breeder would not get my biz. Cheers!


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 13, 2014)

when you find new distributors please post em up on this thread. thanks


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 13, 2014)

Any update if you'll be at the denver cup Loompa?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> With all due respect:
> 
> You acknowledge the amount of bad rep and experiences of thcfarmer, then in the next post say [more or less] 'too effin' bad - nothin' risked, nothing won' ?
> 
> ...


For real I hate breeders that talk like they are gods gift to mankind. (If you aren't willing to take a risk you will never win. .nothing ventured nothing gained) basically trying too make you feel like your obligated to buy a pack but obviously aint nothing too special or it would sell itself like SSH no advertising needed and everyone knows MNS has the original and Mango Haze straight sells itself no cups just word of mouth and it's really pretty good if you don't mind long flowering but a 9 week cloner is possible just needs selection but out of the 3 girls I tried the 14 weeker was awesome just takes too long for me.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i agree this got out of hand pretty quickly loompa, and i applaud you even coming over here for one..
> 
> yeah, sure, all banks have their naysayers, i completely agree, but just a quick google search on logic and the farm is far enough to tell me that if i were a breeder, i'd be looking for other options to get my gear out to the masses..
> 
> ...


for real Seedbay is good and they have plenty of newbie breeders even Rare Dankness started their can't be too hard to get in their.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 14, 2014)

bluntmassa1 said:


> For real I hate breeders that talk like they are gods gift to mankind. (If you aren't willing to take a risk you will never win. .nothing ventured nothing gained) basically trying too make you feel like your obligated to buy a pack but obviously aint nothing too special or it would sell itself like SSH no advertising needed and everyone knows MNS has the original and Mango Haze straight sells itself no cups just word of mouth and it's really pretty good if you don't mind long flowering but a 9 week cloner is possible just needs selection but out of the 3 girls I tried the 14 weeker was awesome just takes too long for me.


Mr Nice strains aren't that good or stable and I'd consider the company as a whole, overrated. You want something decent from mr nice, plan on digging through at least 15-20 females to find one and and chances are good that it still won't stand up to most of the chem/og/diesel lines that are everywhere now. You say no advertising needed for SSH, no shit genius it's been advertised in just about every high times mag since it's debut. Anyone that thinks they've found a keeper in one pack of mango haze or even black widow, doesn't know any better or has really low standards. I've seen a lot of shitty plants come from Mr Nice. But i'm sure those shitty plants would be awesome to someone, somewhere. Just not me. Fuck, shanti even said a keeper of black widow every 20 plants or so. That's a terrible number.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> Mr Nice strains aren't that good or stable and I'd consider the company as a whole, overrated. You want something decent from mr nice, plan on digging through at least 15-20 females to find one and and chances are good that it still won't stand up to most of the chem/og/diesel lines that are everywhere now. You say no advertising needed for SSH, no shit genius it's been advertised in just about every high times mag since it's debut. Anyone that thinks they've found a keeper in one pack of mango haze or even black widow, doesn't know any better or has really low standards. I've seen a lot of shitty plants come from Mr Nice. But i'm sure those shitty plants would be awesome to someone, somewhere. Just not me. Fuck, shanti even said a keeper of black widow every 20 plants or so. That's a terrible number.


so why do I do better then 90+% of indow? the fuck you know about keepers? Aint a strain in existence that don't take selection for a true keeper and I was more talking mango no cup no advertising but just google and you'll find plenty grows but of course the more selection the better your chances of finding the best of any line the chem/og/d aint no better really otherwise I wouldn't be able to give my shit away let alone have some of the best.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh, I'm sure your plants and finished bud are amazing. Definitely better than 90%+ of the "indow". You're obviously a professional and very intelligent.



bluntmassa1 said:


> so why do I do better then 90+% of indow? the fuck you know about keepers? Aint a strain in existence that don't take selection for a true keeper and I was more talking mango no cup no advertising but just google and you'll find plenty grows but of course the more selection the better your chances of finding the best of any line the chem/og/d aint no better really otherwise I wouldn't be able to give my shit away let alone have some of the best.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Dunbar Santiago said:


> Oh, I'm sure your plants and finished bud are amazing. Definitely better than 90%+ of the "indow". You're obviously a professional and very intelligent.


in New England 75% of indow is trash calli may be different but my mothers keep up with the herb being mailed here. I've also recently read some reports from the med staters on Black Widow and a lot liked what they got from dispensaries. but obviously Shanti didn't say your going to find the best of the line in 5 girls that would be a lie. shit 20 won't even find the best but not too far from it. Like Nevil said something like the 1 in 50 pheno's won't be all that distant from the 1 in 1,000 pheno thats 50 females by the way to get close to the best. Even Tom Hill's deep chunk IBL I want to say he said 20 females or could have been seeds for a keeper.


----------



## Loompa Farms (Apr 15, 2014)

It does not look like we will be in Denver . Sorry guys and gals. We will be at the Mecca Cup in Trinidad ca may 3rd. 
Best wishes to all of you


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks for the update loompa


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 15, 2014)

Bummer Loompa! I was hoping to grab your gear at the cup. Thx for the update tho


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 16, 2014)

MNS is SO overrated, that , I bet, over 75% of all seed banks have strains that are direct ancestors of his work.So, yeah, they're overrated, lmao.


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 16, 2014)

WoodyHaze said:


> MNS is SO overrated, that , I bet, over 75% of all seed banks have strains that are direct ancestors of his work.So, yeah, they're overrated, lmao.


I've been in this game so long it's stupid. I'm sure unlike yourself, I've seen just about everything mns, and other dutch breeders had to offer, grown between myself and people I know over the last (roughly) 20 years. I'm not talking one or two plants either. Those genetics were great at one point in time. But compared to local strains here in the US that are available now, there isn't a black widow that can touch the flavor and potency of the top shelf genetics we have now. Go ahead and laugh, kid. 75% of the breeders are garbage and use the same jack herrers, skunks, and white widows reworked to mediocrity. Yeah, at this point in history mns is overrated, white widow is boring, and skunk isn't skunky. Keep your dutch strains.


----------



## WoodyHaze (Apr 16, 2014)

Doldago said:


> I've been in this game so long it's stupid. I'm sure unlike yourself, I've seen just about everything mns, and other dutch breeders had to offer, grown between myself and people I know over the last (roughly) 20 years. I'm not talking one or two plants either. Those genetics were great at one point in time. But compared to local strains here in the US that are available now, there isn't a black widow that can touch the flavor and potency of the top shelf genetics we have now. Go ahead and laugh, kid. 75% of the breeders are garbage and use the same jack herrers, skunks, and white widows reworked to mediocrity. Yeah, at this point in history mns is overrated, white widow is boring, and skunk isn't skunky. Keep your dutch strains.


20 years? Wow. Well unless you started when you were 40, I doubt you're older than me, kid.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Apr 16, 2014)

Picked up a pack of Yeti BX2's for $90 from that mofo Bryant Gumble. That cat is batshit crazy giving away them packs for 90, but fuck it I'll take em.


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Apr 16, 2014)

Who the f is bryant gumble?? This is the 2nd time I've heard that


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 16, 2014)

Cronnoisseur said:


> Who the f is bryant gumble?? This is the 2nd time I've heard that


Ha! I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## Wicked1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Who had the widow first? Ingemar or Shanti? What came first the chicken or the egg?
Anyways....yeah, in my past vast experience with MNS is that it is generally a pheno hunt. That is not a bad thing....it is a good thing as you can get 40 seeds and have 30 different pheno types with all sorts of expression and you can go through and sort them and select them for what you are looking for an go from there. There are probably MNS lines in most every line today to one extent or another and they have long served a purpose for our market...BUT with that being said..not many average/ordinary growers want to....or even can or have the ability, space, or time to run through 50 seeds to find a keeper......this is why they pay so much for a few seeds that have been worked and selected for to find that keeper....and if they(TheReputableBreeder) make accurate strain descriptions and details then it makes it easy for the consumer to go through their checklist and find the strain that works for them, purchase it, and grow it with a high percentage of getting that plant they saw in the ad.
Hey Loomp....hope you make it to stax or somewhere besides the farm brother....all the best to you.
I hit ya up with the E........mail.
W1


----------



## blis84 (Apr 28, 2014)

I grabbed 6 packs from the farm with no issues, 2 packs of each the yeti f3, bx2's and moondawg f2s. We've run loompas gear before through mota and let me tell you its worth the risk going through the farm to get them, they are truly special genetics, and so far the bx2s are looking nice. Loompa farms is right there with gage for me, bodhi is sick too. Dr greenthumb is another breeder with sick gear, his s1s are legit and never hermie and his endless sky, bubba og, sour 13, Chem13, all excellent yielders with some potent super tastyflowers. The chem13 clone we just grabbed from a boy was yielding 24 zips with our nute program in a 10 gallon airpot, absolute monster.


----------



## potpimp (Apr 28, 2014)

I hear ya man, the Doc has some good stuff. I was supposed to "test" some gear for Gage Green this year and I wrote to them but they have not answered back.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Where in cali can i get a pack or 5?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 3, 2014)

where in cali can i pick up some loompa?


----------



## VirtualHerd (May 7, 2014)

new seed drop coming soon? At that other site says it will be in may. Anyone have more info?


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2014)

yes more crosses, silve bubbster, purp dogwood, abominal snoman....


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 8, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> where in cali can i pick up some loompa?


This. I don't understand why Loompa doesn't sell his seeds at reputable seed banks that guarantee the customer will receive their beans. I'm sure some people get their beans on the Farm, but there's lots of people who've stated they've been totally ripped off. I think the fact that there isn't any type of transparency when it comes to customer issues is very telling. I was just speaking with some guys at the farm who stated the seed purchasing system is total bs and they would never purchase seeds that way. In this day and age it really doesn't make sense to just say fuck it I'm gonna send money to a guy who has a notorious reputation of not filling orders outside and keeping the money that's being sent, when every other seedbank takes credit/debit cards, guarantees you'll get your seeds. It's much safer, convenient, and cost effective; instead of, paying $60-$100 to send $150+ that has a high probability of being lost or stolen. It's totally beside the point that I have the money to throw away or chance...it's just dumb to do such a thing. I just don't understand why Loompa only sells seeds on the Farm? Don't get me wrong Loompa I'm all for you conducting your biz how you see fit...that's all good with me. I just wish you would provide some insight or clarity on why you would limit yourself and your audience of potential customers. As someone who has a degree in business management information systems, I don't understand this business practice atm...I know of several others who feel the same way. I'm headed to the Bay in 30 days and see if I can find some of your beans. If not, I'm just gonna keep it moving and spend my paper with Bohdi. Lol this sounds like a rant, but I'm not angry or feel my world is gonna crash if I don't get Loompa's beans...shit just seems weird and makes little business sense to me. I'm pretty sure the members at riu buy more beans from herbies, attitude, and seedsman than anywhere else. These kids buys beans every month just because lol


----------



## racerboy71 (May 8, 2014)

that's the exact same issue i had with ogr for a few years. the only spot you could get ogr gear was the farm for a lonnnnnnnnggggg time. never made much sense to me as everyone wanted his gear, but not everyone was willing to take the gamble on getting what they paid for, so surely his sales took a huge hit in the process..
it does seem that ogr and logic had a falling out of some sorts after a many year exclusive deal, and now you can get ogr gear at lots and lots of banks, i'd bet his sales are through the roof as a result..
my $.02


----------



## greenghost420 (May 11, 2014)

i spoke to a retailer in cali, they said they have to jack the price up from 120 to 200 cause logic cried like a fucking greedy bitch! i was gonna cop at least 500 worth.....was! had my homie on the ground READY and everything. such a let down! but in other news good karma loves a mofucka, i may be able to score few cuts including the forum. so you know.....


----------



## calicat (May 13, 2014)

Good to see you here Loompa thought you hung out exclusively at the other place you spoke of. Any rate gl over here.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone know when the Loompa drop is supposed to happen at Canna Collective? They've had a teaser on their homepage banner saying it is coming soon for a while.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Jul 8, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i spoke to a retailer in cali, they said they have to jack the price up from 120 to 200 cause logic cried like a fucking greedy bitch! i was gonna cop at least 500 worth.....was! had my homie on the ground READY and everything. such a let down! but in other news good karma loves a mofucka, i may be able to score few cuts including the forum. so you know.....


You still don't have the forum cut? That can easily be given to you.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 8, 2014)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Excellent! I have yeti og from a friend at another growsite that is laiden with quality growers. kinda where the serious folks go when they get fed up with the trolling that takes place here on threads. You can say whatever you want about anyone you want, i was expressing an opinion. I have had conversations with om pa pa and he understands my frustration. So yeah have fun going thru life hating on people! I wrefuse to feed into your childish diatribes.


YOU talk about going through life hating on people and refusing to feed into childish behavior . When yet, you yourself initiated the insults in calling others shitheads, etc. you seem to be doing just fine acting childish and hating on others. 

please, please move along now, run back to your other so called 'elite' forums you hang around on....

On another note, I have only ordered once from the farm and received my order just fine. but with all the negativity I have seen of late, I would probably never order there again.


----------



## althor (Jul 9, 2014)

Ogfresh said:


> I got my yeti bx2s from thcbay with no problem!
> Matter of fact there was a drop today on thcbay...
> Big props to Loompa!


 Just hope they are the legit Loompa and not some bullshit swag that Logic switched out to keep the good genetics himself.


----------



## althor (Jul 9, 2014)

I say there are 100 people who has read this thread ready to rush out and buy some Loompa beans if they were available anywhere other than Farmer.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 9, 2014)

That's what people were accusing him of too.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 9, 2014)

althor said:


> I say there are 100 people who has read this thread ready to rush out and buy some Loompa beans if they were available anywhere other than Farmer.



Have to wonder what's up. I know if I were a breeder and got enough negative feedback on a distributor I would be looking for someone else to sling my beans.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

he must be a close friend of his. no other reason to jack up the collective seed prices cuz logic cried. LOL fucking bitch, dont knock the hustle


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

This is The real Legit Loompa of LoompaFarms. I have tried to register here as Loompa, but it says someone is using my name. Well if you have someone parading around as me, then you can disregard what he says in relation to me and the Farms.

Honestly folks, there are soo many online sites and so many seed banks, that its hard to keep track of everything. Sometimes the banks we deal with is a business decision, other times its because I want to help some banks get off the groung level. I dont sit here all day and think of shitty seed banks I can use so that I can screw you over.

Of course right now, we are primarily at THCFarmer. Which I understand alot of people have had bad expeiences. But Im not Logic. But I do use his forum to connect to the people out there that really and truly want to know about my gear or just plain ask questions pertaining to this industry. Some may not like where I have chosen to do business, but at least it gives me a place to talk about me, my work, and as you know, I try to be as transparent as possible. I hide nothing. I even encourage people to come into my forum and tell it to me straight, tell me the good, the bad and the ugly. I can tell you guys that since Ive been dealing with Logic he has held up to his side of our aggreement. I dont have any gripes with him at all. But make no mistake folks, Some may knw, other may not, but Ive been around since the beginning of days. Ive been online in the community since most of the folks here didnt even know what herb was. I hear and am aware of all the drama that pervades the net like a virus. I could also at the same time, just through my experience alone, I can talk shit and tell you things about all the seedbanks you use that you think are so legit. You can find problems with everyone.

But Im not here for a popularity contest. I'm here for much more than that. And if THCFarmer can be a mode where I can display my work and talk about my breeding ethics then thats going to be the place I use. This seed biz is a shady business. And I know and can talk shit on all of them. but thats not my point. As long as Im let alone to do as I see fit, then its a good working environment for me. What???? Anyone suggesting I use ICC?? LMFAO yea, well thats a safe and secure place to do business...lol

Im over fighting and infighting and name calling and mudslinging, Im over it all. If you cant see that the work I do is more important than where they get retailed out of, then theres nothing I can do for you. I work where I can. Do you know how many forums turn me down as far as a help desk? Do you know theres seedbanks out there that wont carry my gear?? Go ask Attitude of one. Ive tried on two occassions to get listed into Attitude, but thats about all they have going for them...is their "Attitude". I work where and what I can, If I need to be stoned to death, whipped to within an inch of my life, then Im probably going to pass.

Feel fee to speculate on all my reasoning and my intentions, I have nothing but honesty and integrity to contribute to the community. If me working 24/7 days a week, If everything I do is focused on getting quality meds to real people is a problem, then Im just the person to hate.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

> *Go ask Attitude of one. Ive tried on two occassions to get listed into Attitude, but thats about all they have going for them...is their "Attitude". I work where and what I can, If I need to be stoned to death, whipped to within an inch of my life, then Im probably going to pass.*


If this is the real Loompa that's probably all you had to say. lol. Attitudes about to get spammed telling them to carry your shit.


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> If this is the real Loompa that's probably all you had to say. lol. Attitudes about to get spammed telling them to carry your shit.


Yes this is the real Loompa and Im wondering who is parading around this site as me. But thats neither here nor there. Efforts have been made to create more outlets so more can have access to my gear. But theres nothing I can do when seedbanks like Attitude pretend they dont know who I am. I would just ask that you guys show mw just a timy bit of mercy, I am trying, its just that nothing has worked out like THCFarmer has, so what am I supposed to do.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> This is The real Legit Loompa of LoompaFarms. I have tried to register here as Loompa, but it says someone is using my name. Well if you have someone parading around as me, then you can disregard what he says in relation to me and the Farms.
> 
> Honestly folks, there are soo many online sites and so many seed banks, that its hard to keep track of everything. Sometimes the banks we deal with is a business decision, other times its because I want to help some banks get off the groung level. I dont sit here all day and think of shitty seed banks I can use so that I can screw you over.
> 
> ...


I have to say I'd want to get my hands on my gear, but due to a reputation of the site you use, I am hesitant. Not claiming this was your intention in that post, but it kinda came across as a "fuck you" if ya don't wanna use that site. 

I find it odd that you would have a problem with Attitude, or I could list a good handful of other reliable sites that don't stock your gear. Can't you see there is a demand? Yet a bad reputation persists and you just kinda shrug it off? I'm guessing you simply have a good plan of exclusivity agreement with your friend there. 

Nonetheless, I do hope to get your beans one day, but after the seemingly redundant reports of what seems like theft, I don't like to gamble with my money. 

Do whatcha do though.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 9, 2014)

Well I will certainly shoot Attitude an Email and tell them to pull their head out of the clouds. No downside for me on that one 

I'd love to try your gear as some peoples who's opinion I respect and many others say great things.

I imagine the seedbanks have 1000 pollen chuckers a week trying to get their seeds sold for $35 a pop. It's probably hard for them to know who's legit. If a bunch of the community fills their inbox your gear would most likely be stocked.


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I have to say I'd want to get my hands on my gear, but due to a reputation of the site you use, I am hesitant. Not claiming this was your intention in that post, but it kinda came across as a "fuck you" if ya don't wanna use that site.
> 
> I find it odd that you would have a problem with Attitude, or I could list a good handful of other reliable sites that don't stock your gear. Can't you see there is a demand? Yet a bad reputation persists and you just kinda shrug it off? I'm guessing you simply have a good plan of exclusivity agreement with your friend there.
> 
> ...


Thats kindof a good point to bring up. There is alot of politics that run the inner workings of what most of you as consumers dont get to see. Tell me about it, I know there is demand, but ask attitude themselves. When I spoke to them they pretended to not know who I was and even asked what I produce, shirts, hats, etc. Talk about insulting. But the point isnt to hold grudges over years, its about the community and what we as a community can do to further the cannabis work that already been done and to now take it to the next level. I vowed a year back, that I was dont with politics. I folks want to argue about it, then ytour welcome to, I just want to be left out of it. 

There may be a considerable bad rep with THCFarmer, but like I said, I havent seen or experienced any of it and I know as of today, Logic has been straight up.But that certainly doesnt mean I cant work or run other help desks. I hit up a couple other ones also like seedsman and a few others I can't remember, but they all said they didnt know who I was and to get lost. 

But trust me, then I come onto websites similar to this and I hear all this bad mouthing about me having to do with things out of my control. You guys know that anyone of you can go onto my website and hit contact link and write me an email that then gets forwarded into an account I have? Any single one of you can talk to me whenever you want. You even have pm here now. But Ive never hidden ande Ive never said anything but the truth. You want to know why I do something as certain way or do business a certain way, then just ask.

Loompa


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 9, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Ive tried on two occassions to get listed into Attitude, but thats about all they have going for them...is their "Attitude".


Seems strange Attitude would turn you down, they stock quite a few random breeders with no reputation whatsoever. Maybe they don't know who you are and that you actually have a following unlike half the breeders they stock. I'm sure Attitude has a non stop parade of amateur breeders with no reputation knocking on their door trying to get their gear listed so you probably just look like another pretender to them. I understand it's pretty tricky to establish yourself as a legit breeder in the seed biz, but if I were you I'd keep dusting myself off and trying again.


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

Well to be honest, I dont want to be a millionairre. Ive been breeding for more than a decade now, some of you old timers know who I am just from the work I used to distribute around the web for free. Breeders all over use my stock as their breeding stock with no mention of thank you or anything. Ive been on the scene and doing this before 99% of the breeders out there were still leaving at home. I breed for the connoisseur, not the commercial grower. I grow and breed to improve the current state of bottlenecked, ibl'd lines with no genetic diversity at all. I know I'll never be rockstar famous and I dont want to be. But if seed banks specializing in Cannabis seeds isnt on top or aware of good genetics and just goes for popularity, then Im just as hesitant to work with them. I breed for those who can appreciate the work I do, not for the freeloaders.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Thats kindof a good point to bring up. There is alot of politics that run the inner workings of what most of you as consumers dont get to see. Tell me about it, I know there is demand, but ask attitude themselves. When I spoke to them they pretended to not know who I was and even asked what I produce, shirts, hats, etc. Talk about insulting. But the point isnt to hold grudges over years, its about the community and what we as a community can do to further the cannabis work that already been done and to now take it to the next level. I vowed a year back, that I was dont with politics. I folks want to argue about it, then ytour welcome to, I just want to be left out of it.
> 
> There may be a considerable bad rep with THCFarmer, but like I said, I havent seen or experienced any of it and I know as of today, Logic has been straight up.But that certainly doesnt mean I cant work or run other help desks. I hit up a couple other ones also like seedsman and a few others I can't remember, but they all said they didnt know who I was and to get lost.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response, I appreciate it. I'm not bad mouthing anyone in general, but I do take note when similar negative experiences by respectable members post up. I don't blame you for caring about your rep, at the end of the day, that is all we have. Participating in threads like this is a good thing. 

What is up with the whole "help desk" you've brought up? Is it just you want to be a mod? Is it you want to help people? Because you can do that regardless if you want. I'm just confused as to what you are referring to. 

I find it odd that would be a bean banks response. Not calling you out or anything, but plenty of two bit, fly by night bean "breeders" are on many different boards. Is it you don't like the terms of an agreement? Unhappy with the cut or price in bulk? Just doesn't seem right when you could even go on dankbidz or the like. Just a thought, but I have a feeling you are omitting something. That is cool, it is your business after all. Certainly as you can see here, you'd have much more of it if your wares were elsewhere. I think that is something to ponder on.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> ...But if seed banks specializing in Cannabis seeds isnt on top or aware of good genetics and just goes for popularity, then Im just as hesitant to work with them. I breed for those who can appreciate the work I do, not for the freeloaders.


So it is you and not them, care to elaborate? Who are these freeloaders? If anything it sounds like your boy Logic is freeloading off your work by being the only distributor no?


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Thanks for the response, I appreciate it. I'm not bad mouthing anyone in general, but I do take note when similar negative experiences by respectable members post up. I don't blame you for caring about your rep, at the end of the day, that is all we have. Participating in threads like this is a good thing.
> 
> What is up with the whole "help desk" you've brought up? Is it just you want to be a mod? Is it you want to help people? Because you can do that regardless if you want. I'm just confused as to what you are referring to.
> 
> I find it odd that would be a bean banks response. Not calling you out or anything, but plenty of two bit, fly by night bean "breeders" are on many different boards. Is it you don't like the terms of an agreement? Unhappy with the cut or price in bulk? Just doesn't seem right when you could even go on dankbidz or the like. Just a thought, but I have a feeling you are omitting something. That is cool, it is your business after all. Certainly as you can see here, you'd have much more of it if your wares were elsewhere. I think that is something to ponder on.


Actaully this is a prime opportunity to point out how the web works. I tell you Im running a help desk and Ive had no problem with logic and that we have an agreement and you yell "Conspiracy". How about instead of speculating and throwing out negative connotations like your doing, and ask the man himself. Well since Im here, let me answer..but first heres one for you... ' Do you think every breeder who works on THCFarmer is in this so called hoax" You think we are all aligned up and waiting to take advantage of you? Well thats just silly.

I run a help desk to help people with my genetics, to help and educate what I can and learn what I can from people who know more than me. Im here to help anyone I can. Do you know I give away for free more beans than I sell? As far as an agreement with Logic.....this one is funny.....its the same agreement that any business makes with any supplier in any iundustry aross the world with no exception. I only meant as far as out arrangement about stocking up gear at the farm and repayment term and all stuff to be quite honest is none of your business. Your calling out conspiracy and you dont know which way is up. If thats what your forum here at Roll It Up is all about, mudslinging, name calling, slandor, misinformation, then your welcome to it. Otherwise Im just rolling up my sleeves and leaving this place. Being that I hate to leave people hanging, and there may be some serious folks out there that want to ask me questions, feel free to pm me here or hit my up from the "Contact Us" link on the web page.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Actaully this is a prime opportunity to point out how the web works. I tell you Im running a help desk and Ive had no problem with logic and that we have an agreement and you yell "Conspiracy". How about instead of speculating and throwing out negative connotations like your doing, and ask the man himself. Well since Im here, let me answer..but first heres one for you... ' Do you think every breeder who works on THCFarmer is in this so called hoax" You think we are all aligned up and waiting to take advantage of you? Well thats just silly.
> 
> I run a help desk to help people with my genetics, to help and educate what I can and learn what I can from people who know more than me. Im here to help anyone I can. Do you know I give away for free more beans than I sell? As far as an agreement with Logic.....this one is funny.....its the same agreement that any business makes with any supplier in any iundustry aross the world with no exception. I only meant as far as out arrangement about stocking up gear at the farm and repayment term and all stuff to be quite honest is none of your business. Your calling out conspiracy and you dont know which way is up. If thats what your forum here at Roll It Up is all about, mudslinging, name calling, slandor, misinformation, then your welcome to it. Otherwise Im just rolling up my sleeves and leaving this place. Being that I hate to leave people hanging, and there may be some serious folks out there that want to ask me questions, feel free to pm me here or hit my up from the "Contact Us" link on the web page.


You realize this thread will get many views? You said ask anything and I did. I didn't ask for particulars of the deals you make. Even stated that, its your business do what you want. Its great you give away free beans, a good derail from the subject mater at hand, it isn't relevant. Plenty of breeders give out freebies. 

"Conspiracy is a secret plan by a group to do something unlawful or harmful." 
-No where in my post did I suggest such a thing, not sure why you are so defensive or why it was brought up.

Perhaps you truly don't want to help people and being verbally combative is why people won't work with you? Not saying its true, but your attitude here is quite telling, particularly since myself and others are actually INQUIRING about obtaining your genetics... Think on that


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

im sorry loompa but somethings way off here. 1st off any of these seedbanks do a quick google on loompa farm and they know the fucking deal. every employer nowadaze googles and coris etc.... but then the agreement isnt exclusive with logic? theres one collective i found in cali. they had packs for 120 i think. all of a sudden they jack up prices to 200. i was gonna buy 5 packs at 120.i ask why the hike. " uh not sure man, guess logics pissed! guess someone said raise the prices to be competetive." went on to say if they didnt raise price they wouldnt get the new stock. LOL ok then.....just cutting ur own throat.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> im sorry loompa but somethings way off here. 1st off any of these seedbanks do a quick google on loompa farm and they know the fucking deal. every employer nowadaze googles and coris etc.... but then the agreement isnt exclusive with logic? theres one collective i found in cali. they had packs for 120 i think. all of a sudden they jack up prices to 200. i was gonna buy 5 packs at 120.i ask why the hike. " uh not sure man, guess logics pissed! guess someone said raise the prices to be competetive." went on to say if they didnt raise price they wouldnt get the new stock. LOL ok then.....just cutting ur own throat.


 Nothing worse than giving yourself enough rope. Loopa, realize right here, is a demonstration of "rep", is this how you'd wanna look when someone is searching the boards for your gear? I've seen breeders be nothing but respectful, even to an ungrateful fuck without batting an eye. I've also seen breeders choke on their own words.


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Nothing worse than giving yourself enough rope. Loopa, realize right here, is a demonstration of "rep", is this how you'd wanna look when someone is searching the boards for your gear? I've seen breeders be nothing but respectful, even to an ungrateful fuck without batting an eye. I've also seen breeders choke on their own words.


Honestly, what folks are going to see is me being attacked over issues that are not my fault. Theres alot of work that goes into making the farm what it is. I came here today to apologize that we dont have any outlets for you guys to go outside of THCFarmer and tell you that Im working on it now. I came to try to clear the air and let everyone know that I dont control everything. I dont control what a retailer does after he buys beans. I only have access to the production side of the equation. Not the middleman or retailer. I couldnt tell you about all your particular stories because I wasnt involved in any of that. There is alot of work being done on all accounts, we all work way over 40/hr weeks and even then its not enough to get everything done. I came here to help clarify myself and my intentions and hopefully at least help you understand the "Why" of everything that happens with LoompaFarms.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 9, 2014)

No one controls everything, we understand that work goes onto get beans out the door. We are all growers after all of one kind or another. Just realize people are trying to give you business, and are trying to figure out why you won't/can't elsewhere as your current retailer's reputation is sullied.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 9, 2014)

Maybe if you'd change the avatar......


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

i appreciate you coming on here, i really do! its so much easier to just click off n smoke a fatty n forget. i emailed you about 2 months ago about my frustrations. and you mailed back pretty fast explaining pretty much the same thing(out of ur hands). that other user account "loompa" , who the fuck was that then....logic? lol


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> No one controls everything, we understand that work goes onto get beans out the door. We are all growers after all of one kind or another. Just realize people are trying to give you business, and are trying to figure out why you won't/can't elsewhere as your current retailer's reputation is sullied.


Well these are the exact reasons why I popped my head on this forum. I had no Idea that there are groups of folks out there like you. I didnt know I had people interested in any work I might do. I cant read every forum and I cant stay on top of everything, but as soon as I became aware of you guys I have been trying. I can post you my rejection letters from Attitude if you'd like. Both of them that is. But in order for me to know this is happening is to contact me and we can discuss it. Im already hip to you guys and like I said, Im working on it. Stax is on new seed bank we just strted to work with and Dankuary.uk are 2 places we just started working with. I just need to know, and so anyone in the future, hit me here or through the website, all those emails come t o me directly.


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 9, 2014)

I guess my question is who was the loompa farms person posting then?


----------



## coppershot (Jul 9, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Well these are the exact reasons why I popped my head on this forum. I had no Idea that there are groups of folks out there like you. I didnt know I had people interested in any work I might do. I cant read every forum and I cant stay on top of everything, but as soon as I became aware of you guys I have been trying. I can post you my rejection letters from Attitude if you'd like. Both of them that is. But in order for me to know this is happening is to contact me and we can discuss it. Im already hip to you guys and like I said, Im working on it. Stax is on new seed bank we just strted to work with and Dankuary.uk are 2 places we just started working with. I just need to know, and so anyone in the future, hit me here or through the website, all those emails come t o me directly.


I would love to try your genetics as I have heard nothing but positive reviews. I just wont go to the farm, so please let us know how things turn out.

Thanks!!


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

coppershot said:


> I would love to try your genetics as I have heard nothing but positive reviews. I just wont go to the farm, so please let us know how things turn out.
> 
> Thanks!!


Could I ask which seedbanks you suggest that I contact? With so many seed banks and auction house, theres no way for me to keep up about who is legit etc. Thank you

Loomps


----------



## Judge Mental (Jul 9, 2014)

Well then Real Loompa, would like to say hello to you and welcome to Roll It Up bro...I like everyone would love some Yeti hope you stay awhile man

Peace


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

firestax is a vendor of loompa, i def forgot to mention that. but last i knew shit was on preorder.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

i cant believe seedsman told u to screw! hes everyones goto vendor atm. maybe try natures green remedies. id love if you setup a site like gage did. check out bank of gage. they do mostly bin with a few auctions mixed in. id love to see a loompa bank in motion.


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> firestax is a vendor of loompa, i def forgot to mention that. but last i knew shit was on preorder.


Yes, he was on pre-order status cause he was still getting his site all ready to go live and he was waiting on us. I know this sounds like alot ofe rhetoric to some of you, But I am deriously busy all the time. Trying to handle a collective producing flowers for California, to breeding and running large lot sizes for my selection pools. To Private investors coming in wanting a piece. That was a real laugh to be honest. Trying to get 15 outlaw hippie families in the woods to go into a corporate style business. Talk about a shit storm...lol So much has been happening that it is litterally overwhelming everyone here at LoompaFarms. And on top of all that, we still have our livlihoods of growing medical. Let me tell you guys, breeding and seeds doesnt even come close to paying mortgages and putting food on the table for all of us and our families also. 

So It was my fault about the lag Satx had but I promised him he would be hooked up and so I even threw in extra beans in many of the packs to try to at least make it up to those that have been waiting so long.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

when i get a yeti thread going ill invite the 2 of you(loompa, real n fake one) to check it out...


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

Im not sure who you've been talking to. But anyone with the Usrname as Loompa, is a fake. There was also a username LoompaFarms, he is Omp Pah Pah from THCFarmer and is also part of the LoompaFarms Collective and has been helping me ot these last few months because quite frankly, I needed help and was losing it. He doesnt know the web as well as I know it and he certainly isnt familiar with any contacts or people I alreadt know, so he may have responded not knowing that I had/have special arrangements with some poeple around these boards. He's an east coaster and can be a little abrasive to those not used to it, so If anyone has any problems or issue, feel free to hit me up. On this site, I am the real Loompa and my username is "TheRealLoompa".


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

ok i was referring to the original poster. and ofcourse yourself. i love that abrasiveness , i embrace that shit


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 9, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i cant believe seedsman told u to screw! hes everyones goto vendor atm. maybe try natures green remedies. id love if you setup a site like gage did. check out bank of gage. they do mostly bin with a few auctions mixed in. id love to see a loompa bank in motion.


What I think only a few folks understand is the politics behind the scenes. I know of one scenario, and no, it wasnt me, where a breeder was about to get listed at Attitude and due to some political mudslinging by a certain other breeder, the guy I know was then told hes not welcome and sent him his gear back.

It would blow your minds if you heard all the shit that goes on underneath it all on the business side of things. And Logic isnt the only one by a LONG shot. Stax has been nothing but a gentlemen and honest and straight as the day is long so far. You guys just tell me where you want to see us and Ill work on it immediately. 

I wish there was some totally unbiased site where we could have breeder help desks without all the fractures in todays market. Like the users here vs THCF. Its very difficult to keep track of multiple sites and all the people I talk to and try to help and they are spread out over 5 sites, it makes it very difficult to not have people getting lost in the shuffle.


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 9, 2014)

Just did a little searching for this other Loompa's posts and here's what I came up with. The other user that is registered as Loompa signed up on October 9, 2009 made 0 posts and was last seen on October 20, 2009. So whoever this guy was he didn't make any posts and didn't stick around long. Not sure if Loompa Farms was in existence in October of 2009, but it possibly might just be a coincidence that he chose this username.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 9, 2014)

must be the riot/tga bs? if i can think of any places ill def put em up or even email my ideas to you. as for the multiple sites, thats just part of this game. find someone u trust to rep u on the boards thatll work for seeds 

when u mention attitude not wanting to carry your lines, i immediately thought something along the lines of that shit with riot/tga and a big seller wined about you joining. just a thought ofcourse.


----------



## Judge Mental (Jul 10, 2014)

How about Herbies? Always good dealings with herbies. Maybe someone could start an online petition to add loompa farms to the stable.

Peace


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> must be the riot/tga bs? if i can think of any places ill def put em up or even email my ideas to you. as for the multiple sites, thats just part of this game. find someone u trust to rep u on the boards thatll work for seeds
> 
> when u mention attitude not wanting to carry your lines, i immediately thought something along the lines of that shit with riot/tga and a big seller wined about you joining. just a thought ofcourse.



Haha, thats too funny. So I see your already keyed into some of the drama that goes on. and drama that I get caught up in on these boards. Actually drama like this has been the sole perpetuator about why I left the web seen on 3 seperate times. It does get old.And the fact that politics trumps the search for the dank is saddening.

Trust me folks, I was as shocked as you are that seedsman and Attutude turned us down. They then both asked what I vend and went to list,,t-shirts, mugs, pens etc. Well if these banks dont know enough abut the current marijuana gene pool and have no connection to where the cannabis industry is going, then all they are to me are profiteers. Maybe I set my standard a little high, and can come off wrong, but unless you actively working to improve the genepool, introduce variety back into the genepool, make it better than when you showed up onto the scene., then that is what I coin LOOSLEY as "freeloaders". Everyone wants everyone else to do all the work, everyone wants joe blow to spend 5000 in beans and pheno hunt as they wait off in the wings and wait to snag a prescious plant that took money and time and hardwork to accomplish. Those that dont try to help others, who dont share information with the group and feel a sense of entitlement that everyone owes then something. Thats a freeloader. Considering your warriors that came beofre you(Not you guyin particular...just a figure of speeach) faced the real drug war, had families broken up, sent people to jail, had the National Gaurd rolling down out streets in Humboldt and burning people out of their homes. These are the true warriors, that put their life, liberty and freedom on the line to get to where we are today. Yea, I coin them loosley....Freeloaders.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Haha, thats too funny. So I see your already keyed into some of the drama that goes on. and drama that I get caught up in on these boards. Actually drama like this has been the sole perpetuator about why I left the web seen on 3 seperate times. It does get old.And the fact that politics trumps the search for the dank is saddening.
> 
> Trust me folks, I was as shocked as you are that seedsman and Attutude turned us down. They then both asked what I vend and went to list,,t-shirts, mugs, pens etc. Well if these banks dont know enough abut the current marijuana gene pool and have no connection to where the cannabis industry is going, then all they are to me are profiteers. Maybe I set my standard a little high, and can come off wrong, but unless you actively working to improve the genepool, introduce variety back into the genepool, make it better than when you showed up onto the scene., then that is what I coin LOOSLEY as "freeloaders". Everyone wants everyone else to do all the work, everyone wants joe blow to spend 5000 in beans and pheno hunt as they wait off in the wings and wait to snag a prescious plant that took money and time and hardwork to accomplish. Those that dont try to help others, who dont share information with the group and feel a sense of entitlement that everyone owes then something. Thats a freeloader. Considering your warriors that came beofre you(Not you guyin particular...just a figure of speeach) faced the real drug war, had families broken up, sent people to jail, had the National Gaurd rolling down out streets in Humboldt and burning people out of their homes. These are the true warriors, that put their life, liberty and freedom on the line to get to where we are today. Yea, I coin them loosley....Freeloaders.


you know what fuck you and thc farmer!!! mother fucker!!! how you like that!!! and fuck your out doors too.. I want to battle you in person!!!! best flower wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And fuck logic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

Loompa or bust, if they don't add Loompa we don't buy!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> you know what fuck you and thc farmer!!! mother fucker!!! how you like that!!! and fuck your out doors too.. I want to battle you in person!!!! best flower wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And fuck logic!!!!!!!!!





Why you wearin your hat?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

how the fuck is doggies nutts a vendor but not u lol somethings not making sense! and fuck tshirts mugs n fucking pens! i cant fuck with politics, shit causes cancer.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

yea thump can be a lil abrasive...passes tha J to thump.....


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Why you wearin your hat?


well wear my ball sac on your chin first off this fag lumpa is trying to steel my style if you date back on the white fire i expresed how veterian smokers claim that the white fire was laced it seems that his new logo.. instead of biting my style he should bit my dick


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

also i like to add that i was on the thc forum and i got band. Long time ago when gsc cut wasnt avaliable i got a cut form a guy that claimed to have got it from barner 5000$ i got a trade i gave up 5 of my best one which was the liquid coke og.. that alone compaired to the gsc was no mach i had a trade with pogenetics one of the two owners for the albert walker we had a falling out becuase he tried to give me king lui 13 og wich i had traded cloneville.org for the platnuim master og aka oboma og before it hit the streets i tried to defend the fucker from pogenetics even though we fell out alot of people were saying they suck and they have mights man its one of the best spot i know in so cal and alot of fuckers to this day know it, but what ever thc farmer need to boost sales in seed form lolz, and thier lil fag form ganged up on me becuase of the seed sale they claim alot of lies about the this cat even though i hate his guts they band me he came in all fucken faness after i got band and tried to top my shit fuck lumpa and fuck logic they hacked my fucken computer and changed my pass word on their forum and on this one to i had to redo the the shit agian see money changes shit if you go against thier money makeing shit your enemy number one.. so all i sead was that pogenetics was six month waiting list why else would thier be six months because there that dam good and as for calvin i usto work with him long long time ago lui was released to me before many cats on the seen and thats why i fell out with pogenetics he changed his mind and tried to give me lui for gsc i told him to fuck off... and even though that didnt go great i like to say they still putting it down for genetics.. and the thc farmers lashed out at me and all kinds of shit i got band.. also cloneville.org calvin has a tendancy to sell miss labled clones thats true but not junk by any means fuck ya im gona pic a fight mother fucker whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fump hardest (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> you know what fuck you and thc farmer!!! mother fucker!!! how you like that!!! and fuck your out doors too.. I want to battle you in person!!!! best flower wins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And fuck logic!!!!!!!!!


thump my brefren bodie this fool, il strait run up on logic


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

ya thump doesnt fuck around, if shits fishy i believe him. your judged by the company you keep, and the farm stinks to high heaven


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

iv already fantasized bout banging breeders out at a cup, logic better watch out...ill bang a vendor out too


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

let me know lumpa i want a fair and squar battle gear for gear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!if you need your lil fag boy friend to back you up ill take both you guys gear for gear work for work!!!!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

i love it, bring ur boys n ur best flowers! my flowerswill pound ur flowers the fuck out lol


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

Some southside teenager bullshit


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Some southside teenager bullshit


what pass it around you must be on logics dick too is this some nor call teenager bullshit, im 38 years old. it doesnt have to be about fighting but lumpa was hating on me at the farm fuck him trying to steel my style and compare to white fire og raskal is it because i favor his gear is that why i got on all you guys bad side or was it my flowers like i sead lets battle flower for flower.. or we can handle it the way i know best! Im a fair person all the way your fuckers at that farm were not fair at all even pogresive option as my falling out with that fuck i wont denie his genetics.. i dont need to lie to kick it and thats why lumpa wont answer he used the same discription from the farm on his gear!!!!! bitting like a mother fucker if you people dont know what a bite means its steeling style or in this case discription he might change it like he did on his page were he sead outdoor was better tasting and better all the way around but it didnt market the indoor growers that right thier already struck a cord in my book as money flowed in im shure he changed it to in and out but he swore outdoor was better id like to challenge that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> what pass it around you must be on logics dick too is this some nor call teenager bullshit, im 38 years old. it doesnt have to be about fighting but lumpa was hating on me at the farm fuck him trying to steel my style and compare to white fire og raskal is it because i favor his gear is that why i got on all you guys bad side or was it my flowers like i sead lets battle flower for flower.. or we can handle it the way i know best! Im a fair person all the way your fuckers at that farm were not fair at all even pogresive option as my falling out with that fuck i wont denie his genetics.. i dont need to lie to kick it and thats why lumpa wont answer he used the same discription from the farm on his gear!!!!! bitting like a mother fucker if you people dont know what a bite means its steeling style or in this case discription he might change it like he did on his page were he sead outdoor was better tasting and better all the way around but it didnt market the indoor growers that right thier already struck a cord in my book as money flowed in im shure he changed it to in and out but he swore outdoor was better id like to challenge that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dat style bruh, so hurd a nigga cul'nt eat chik'n


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 10, 2014)

I was just trying to be nice, but it seems your just the new edition of Version2 of the Hate forums. Im trying to reconcile differences and maybe solve your gripes and thats how you want it. No problem, you can just close and lock this thread. It's obviously doing no good. This must be where all the conspiracy guys hang-out, the pure fact you think we are all working together to screw you is Naive at best. This is like the Canna-World that Earth came out with after he was getting banned and hated on everywhere he went...lol


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> also i like to add that i was on the thc forum and i got band. Long time ago when gsc cut wasnt avaliable i got a cut form a guy that claimed to have got it from barner 5000$ i got a trade i gave up 5 of my best one which was the liquid coke og.. that alone compaired to the gsc was no mach i had a trade with pogenetics one of the two owners for the albert walker we had a falling out becuase he tried to give me king lui 13 og wich i had traded cloneville.org for the platnuim master og aka oboma og before it hit the streets i tried to defend the fucker from pogenetics even though we fell out alot of people were saying they suck and they have mights man its one of the best spot i know in so cal and alot of fuckers to this day know it, but what ever thc farmer need to boost sales in seed form lolz, and thier lil fag form ganged up on me becuase of the seed sale they claim alot of lies about the this cat even though i hate his guts they band me he came in all fucken faness after i got band and tried to top my shit fuck lumpa and fuck logic they hacked my fucken computer and changed my pass word on their forum and on this one to i had to redo the the shit agian see money changes shit if you go against thier money makeing shit your enemy number one.. so all i sead was that pogenetics was six month waiting list why else would thier be six months because there that dam good and as for calvin i usto work with him long long time ago lui was released to me before many cats on the seen and thats why i fell out with pogenetics he changed his mind and tried to give me lui for gsc i told him to fuck off... and even though that didnt go great i like to say they still putting it down for genetics.. and the thc farmers lashed out at me and all kinds of shit i got band.. also cloneville.org calvin has a tendancy to sell miss labled clones thats true but not junk by any means fuck ya im gona pic a fight mother fucker whats up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ohhh, are you the guy ranting at me on the farm? I stole you check and I stole your genetics and I banned you and a wholoe lot of other claims you made or someone like that claimed. You guys have got to be kidding me. I hacked an account and banned people and changed passwordes?? What a joke. You are so full of conspiracies its a little out of hand. Maybe you should see a doctor. The fact that so many of you by into this non-sense is even worse. There is no such thing happening and the fact that you all so convieniently brought me into this argument shows that as someone said earlier.."There is definately something else going on here"...well I agree, cause you al have it wrong throwing around rumours and slandor and no proof of anything.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

the real loompa shut the fuck up fag hating look at your post on me and look at how you describe your genetics post date it fag!! you stole my saying lets hear it agian *even vetrain smokes clain the flower is laced *lolz and you like to take credit and rewrite shit i dont hate you i hate what you steel for the sake of fame and your over priced get over yourself i rather by raskal og gear.. dont be scared a fair battle is do wouldnt you say so not hatting at all on your gear just challenging it!!!!!!!!!!! who was i hatting on i think it was the other way around on your thc farmer you guys felt i was a threat of some sort, im fair as can be but if you bully or pic on someone or just one person ill stand up to that fight!!!!! get over yourself id rather pay one 120 and save the rest for movie, pop corn, and a soda, and sour pach kids wait i better not write that you might steel the sour pach kids too.. lolz


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Ohhh, are you the guy ranting at me on the farm? I stole you check and I stole your genetics and I banned you and a wholoe lot of other claims you made or someone like that claimed. You guys have got to be kidding me. I hacked an account and banned people and changed passwordes?? What a joke. You are so full of conspiracies its a little out of hand. Maybe you should see a doctor. The fact that so many of you by into this non-sense is even worse. There is no such thing happening and the fact that you all so convieniently brought me into this argument shows that as someone said earlier.."There is definately something else going on here"...well I agree, cause you al have it wrong throwing around rumours and slandor and no proof of anything.


i couldnt go back on logic or that other person i dont remember lames but getting band for deffending ones self and two of the clone places one i worked with in so cal and the other having a falling out yet knowing they are realy steral!!!!. homie get over yourself 150 200 you must be kidding i think we will run into each other soon let me know in person.. and take the challenge flower for flower ill smoke your overpiced swag outies.. any day  take the challenge!!! and it feels very unfair now you know how it feels kinda sucks wear were you when people jumped my case!!! it feels fucked up doesnt it?????... have a good night sleep just to let you know its not cool to be a fucken bully or represent a band of goons.. i dont feel bad at all for calling you out!!


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> i couldnt go back on logic or that other person i dont remember lames but getting band for deffending ones self and two of the clone places one i worked with in so cal and the other having a falling out yet knowing they are realy steral!!!!. homie get over yourself 150 200 you must be kidding i think we will run into each other soon let me know in person.. and take the challenge flower for flower ill smoke your overpiced swag outies.. any day


I still dont know what your talking about. I stole what? I dont get it...I didnt steal anything from you. What did I steal and who ganged up on yuou? when was this? I havent ganged up on anybody. I have no clue what your talking about.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

what ever man!!!


----------



## fump hardest (Jul 10, 2014)

murkd. 

end thred/


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

fump hardest said:


> murkd.
> 
> end thred/



LOL!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Haha, thats too funny. So I see your already keyed into some of the drama that goes on. and drama that I get caught up in on these boards. Actually drama like this has been the sole perpetuator about why I left the web seen on 3 seperate times. It does get old.And the fact that politics trumps the search for the dank is saddening.
> 
> Trust me folks, I was as shocked as you are that seedsman and Attutude turned us down. They then both asked what I vend and went to list,,t-shirts, mugs, pens etc. Well if these banks dont know enough abut the current marijuana gene pool and have no connection to where the cannabis industry is going, then all they are to me are profiteers. Maybe I set my standard a little high, and can come off wrong, but unless you actively working to improve the genepool, introduce variety back into the genepool, make it better than when you showed up onto the scene., then that is what I coin LOOSLEY as "freeloaders". Everyone wants everyone else to do all the work, everyone wants joe blow to spend 5000 in beans and pheno hunt as they wait off in the wings and wait to snag a prescious plant that took money and time and hardwork to accomplish. Those that dont try to help others, who dont share information with the group and feel a sense of entitlement that everyone owes then something. Thats a freeloader. Considering your warriors that came beofre you(Not you guyin particular...just a figure of speeach) faced the real drug war, had families broken up, sent people to jail, had the National Gaurd rolling down out streets in Humboldt and burning people out of their homes. These are the true warriors, that put their life, liberty and freedom on the line to get to where we are today. Yea, I coin them loosley....Freeloaders.


... quite a few breeders don't have mugs, shirts or any of that shit. I know of because I buy their gear their and that's all they do is genetics


----------



## dominica (Jul 10, 2014)

This is ridiculous.. U people sound like kids


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

OK - anyone:

Can't you all just locate a really good strain, then grow it, then smoke it, then be happy, from any of the several hundred bean makers available to fulfill purchase orders?

[yes, you can]

The notion that one guy has one plant that is so superior that one toke renders all my stash meaningless is unfathomable - to me. 

However, I allow that I could be wrong. Please pm so I can get a shipping address to everyone who wants me to subjectively toke and analyze their weed - even thoompa and lumpa.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> well wear my ball sac on your chin first off this fag lumpa is trying to steel my style if you date back on the white fire i expresed how veterian smokers claim that the white fire was laced it seems that his new logo.. instead of biting my style he should bit my dick


Must we be homophobic? Surely you are better than that, and I know you can be much more creative with insults


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

Rollitup is for the big boys


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

EVEN THE MOST CIVILIZED OF PEOPLE ROLL AROUND IN THE DIRT ONCE IN AWHILE. ITS HOW YOU CLEAN OFF... AND THUMP HES RIGHT! U CAN DO BETTER WITH INSULTS LOL


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

i gotta ask , does anyone believe attitude turn loompa away and acted like they didnt know him?

they sell fucking doggiesnutts LOL come on man, im just moving on to top dawg where loomp prob got the underdawg...


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> EVEN THE MOST CIVILIZED OF PEOPLE ROLL AROUND IN THE DIRT ONCE IN AWHILE. ITS HOW YOU CLEAN OFF... AND THUMP HES RIGHT! U CAN DO BETTER WITH INSULTS LOL


Why would it be allowed for anyone to call out a member and then trash their reputation when most of us have no clue as to wether thump is really even sane. I mean dude can't even form a proper sentence nor can he get through to loompa what he is trying to say. I wasn't taking anyones side until thump started getting his feathers ruffled. It is pretty sad, another breeder chased away.

Subcool
Swerve Swervin
Now Loompa

There will be more to get bashed out of here, I don't want to be part of that.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

why did thump get chased off the farm? karmas a bitch homie, make sure u hug her!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

i got one question. why raise prices at the collectives? no good answer means i wont support loompa.raise prices or get cut off isnt the compassion im looking for. thump cant spell for shit, but hes fuckin solid as a friend! not to mention his grow skill. keep hanging with the farm, someone might mistake loompa for logic and get him. GUILTY BY ASSOCIATION.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

str8 up breeders dont get chased off either. looks like alphakronik hasnt had any problems coming here. not too many out there like alpha tho. so....


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

To be honest, Sub was being a twat. He'd get so defensive and be whining if anyone had an issue or questioned something he disagreed with. I actually enjoyed trolling him, it was too easy. Not sure if the thread where that all went down is still up, but he demonstrated having a thin skin and just being a dick overall. Swerve is fucking Swerve, so fuck em. And I don't buy Loopa excuse either regarding the tude. Business is fucking business. Don't matter about attitudes, it's all about CREAM.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

forgot to add 420 dankster, dudes in the hospital and got banned for what.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

Plus the minute someone is blaming everyone else, I tend to believe it is them being the problem


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

he wanted to get banned from the posts i saw....his words" how do i close my riu account" well u cant u have to get banned. get well soon dank!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

just waiting for the army of new users .....


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

THump, this is Loompas crew right hurrrr.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> just waiting for the army of new users .....


We are here, we are strong and we have already hit the bong. No stress no mess no hassle. 100% or your money back.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


>


That music was fucking terrible, is this what the kids now think is rap? I did laugh pretty hard at that massive fail though, hope everyone was okay


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> That music was fucking terrible, is this what the kids now think is rap? I did laugh pretty hard at that massive fail though, hope everyone was okay


The kids listen to some shitty music, it makes it all the more funny. I don't even know who this dude is who sings the song I just saw the fail and was like damn thats loompas army


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

thats exactly how he drove this thread too...fucking hate todays rap. love my shit from like 94-2001


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thats exactly how he drove this thread too...fucking hate todays rap. love my shit from like 94-2001


Tupac and Biggie r DeD and Dr Dre gave up.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

Thing I don't get is how in one post he's attempting to be earnest, the next he is whining about the problems of "drama". Dude is completely ignoring the fact that many of us posted we'd buy his fucking gear if he put it out in a place with a good reputation. The minute one suggest that he just wants it with his friend, who many people have had negative encounters with, and I mentioned perhaps that he wants it with his homeboy, he gets all defensive. Sorry, some of us don't like to be ripped off, or have to deal with bullshit. How hard is It to get that the reputation of that place is tarnished? Blame your fucking middle man and get a new one.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

shut up!!!!! you should moniter your mods and your trolls pass it around.. that some fucked up shit!!! you guys did to me over thier !!!!!!!!!! also mostley i realy got mad i was talking to some guy that could break down the formula i once usto use it discountinued he gave me the lab name to send samples and he could break it down and mimic the original formula when i got band!!!! i couldnt get back into my mail.. that realy pissed me off one of bottles was still good it went bad im shure you cant get a good lab result.. what ever the kase is big shot i say fuck you and your crew!!!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> shut up you should moniter your mods and your trolls pass it around.. that some fucked up shit!!! you guys did to me over thier !!!!!!!!!!


cmon bro, you can do much better than that. If your going to post at least come in here as a champion. We are rooting for you Thump thump.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> shut up you should moniter your mods and your trolls pass it around.. that some fucked up shit!!! you guys did to me over thier !!!!!!!!!!


what exactly happened mate?


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

its too low (((( need to up that sound!!!! damn bose speakers on a laptop aint shit.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

Bose, Buy Other Speaker Equipment. besides laptop speakers always suck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> thats exactly how he drove this thread too...fucking hate todays rap. love my shit from like 94-2001


Sorry, man, I missed you were talking about [c]rap. Try out your speakers on this one from around '94.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> what exactly happened mate?


ya i could how bout this

well pass it around part of lumpas crew all ill say is take the fucken challenge.. i want to stomp on you flowers 
bigy and 2 pac what are you talking about???? i say we battle flower for flower dont beat around the bush well tell you boy to take that challenge


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Sorry, man, I missed you were talking about [c]rap. Try out your speakers on this one from around '94.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

Loompa VS Thump!

Let us see who has the better dank, I can already tell by thumps post that lump is going to have a hard time.

The time frame for this faceoff should be from no later than september and you guys should be finished by a little after thanksgiving. If you can't accept these terms Loompa than I can't accept your company as bad ass.








tis lump lump after thump is dun


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Great thread! 

The only thing worthwhile that could have come from this was a GOOD explanation as to why Loompa only has his beans available on the farm. I don't buy for one second that no other middle man would carry his gear. They are in this for one reason only .... $$$$. If they can make coin carrying Loompas gear, then they will sell it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

3 of about 100...old fucks are still putting shit out i like. havocs 13 was good.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

look im not gona talk shit ill leave it open to the challenge, i hope you pay more attention from hear on out to the bullshit that goes on at the farm...
i dont have time to for this shit.tic for tac but their you go hope to see you gear at the next compition pass it around you sound like a duch bag.. anyway LUMPA i know you see this, regulate your forum your a mod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me know were ill enter for shure!!!!!ill be entering this


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

Loompa left like two days ago, you made him afraid thumppy.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> Loompa left like two days ago, you made him afraid thumppy.


dam i thought i was bad at trolling you shure take the cake.. tell your boy ill meet him half ways at he next central cali cup the middle of the state.. *im out of hear!!! If he wins i will BOW DOWN!!!!!! but i dont think that will happend!!!*


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> dam i thought i was bad at trolling you shure take the cake.. tell your boy ill meet him half ways at he next central cali cup the middle of the state.. *im out of hear!!! If he wins i will BOW DOWN!!!!!! but i dont think that will happend!!!*


Tell my boy? I have never even been to the place he sells his seeds. I don't even know who he is I just thought it was bad that you were raping him in your posts. You slayed him and he is ded... I don't think loompa is coming back.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 10, 2014)

no i wasnt he knows what went on.. sorry loompa but i had to you guys realy did a number on me over thier at thc farm.. kinda feel bad for doing it but i too it was unfair and some fucked up shit, ya it fucks with your day it did mine.. well what ever...


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> no i wasnt he knows what went on.. sorry loompa but i had to you guys realy did a number on me over thier last post.. kinda feel bad for doing it but i too it was unfair and some fucked up shit, ya it fucks with your day it did mine.. well what ever...


I am not crying over spilled milk, I am advocating that he takes you up on your challenge. If he doesn't he is a bitch, your not rolling around here trying to steal peoples wallets your just here to prove that you got what he aint.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

thump easy said:


> ya i could how bout this
> 
> well pass it around part of lumpas crew all ill say is take the fucken challenge.. i want to stomp on you flowers View attachment 3199952
> bigy and 2 pac what are you talking about???? i say we battle flower for flower dont beat around the bush well tell you boy to take that challenge View attachment 3199953 View attachment 3199959


Either I have reading comprehension problems (and I'm not stoned at work right now, sadly) or that was simply poorly written, but I take it they took a cut of yours and claimed it as their own? ETA never mind you clarified


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Great thread!
> 
> The only thing worthwhile that could have come from this was a GOOD explanation as to why Loompa only has his beans available on the farm. I don't buy for one second that no other middle man would carry his gear. They are in this for one reason only .... $$$$. If they can make coin carrying Loompas gear, then they will sell it.


That is my take away. He complains about freeloaders and it looks like his homeboy is actually one. Looks like he simply wants to hook his friend up with the opportunity to take advantage of others, at least that's what I'm seeing from others experiences. Tons of good genetics out there, and if he is too much of a dolt to see the fact his "exclusive" distributors is actually costing him business, well sadly that's his business


----------



## TheRealLoompa (Jul 10, 2014)

Ive explained it a million times, but you guys just dont want to hear it. And lets not even get started with the bullshit that I took genetics from you. Now who is the lying piece of shit.

Info @ The Attitude
To Loompa
Jun 17
Hi There,


We are not looking for new suppliers at the moment. However please let us know more about your company and products.



Many Thanks,

Simona @ The Attitude


*Please note, due to the law in the UK, we sell these for souvenir purpose only and for no other use*

Yea, Im such a liar and Attitude is so up front, Attitude would never turn down a vender.....Oh really.....thats the letter I got back from Attitude. It seems to me your griping is all about the people around me, like Attitude, THCFarmer and seedsman, there is no conspiracy against you guys. Feel free to hit Attitude up yourself about me inquiring about vending there. Call me out. Go ahead, I dare you, and see who has egg on their face after you make the call and find out im not the liar here. I dont have other banks right now cause I wont work with ICC, Ive tried seedsman and attitude and they said no, and now Im working on other locations. If my word isnt good enough, then so be it. As one of you said already, no plant can be that good, so lets just leave it at that. Your right, the only dank around here is what you have. I understand how this works now. Andone with good genetics outside your crew is full of shit. Well I just put up my correspondance with Attitude, Am I still a liar? And again, dont even try to say I stole genes from you, thats the biggest joke on the planet. I got my cut while you were still in grade school,


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

If anyone is getting egg on their face it's you. Do you not care about how you may be coming across to others? Do you not care about your brand image? I run my own freelance business and even with pain in the ass, needy, helpless customers, I treat them with respect whether it be a billing dispute or simply explaining a situation for the thousandth time. I'm sure there is more to it, like I said new vendors pop up all the time. Who's cereal did you piss in? You copypasta part of a conversation, with little to no other reference points.


----------



## Burnt Reynolds (Jul 10, 2014)

Sooo, did ya tell them more about your company and products?


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 10, 2014)

Loompa you sound like a lil bitch. I grew your headband out and it was NO BETTER than the TONS of clone only OG's OVERFLOWING in Cali. Seriously. I ran it a few times and moved on. Haven't thought about it since to be honest.

Came from a pack with some sasquatch doing yoga or some shit.....

I got it for free and would have been PISSED if I paid 200 bucks for it. Just sayin.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

Burnt Reynolds said:


> Sooo, did ya tell them more about your company and products?


he probably didn't like the terms and kickbacks his friend can provide. Perhaps he does have a conspiracy, only criminal in nature


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 10, 2014)

Sent an e-mail to Attitude and Seedsman regarding this, asking if they have any interest in carrying Loompa Farms seeds. We'll see what they have to say .....


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 10, 2014)

i asked ngr,,they gave me a weird response


hey whatsup, would u carry some loompa farms shit if loompa hit u up?

6 hours ago

Maybe hard to keep what I have stocked" wtf does that mean?

makes more sense with a well placed comma doh lol


----------



## althor (Jul 10, 2014)

Man goddamn some of you have some real serious freaking issues.
If anyone ever wonders why no breeders hang out on one of the busiest grow sites available.. just check out this thread.


----------



## dominica (Jul 10, 2014)

Wha


XXVII St. said:


> Loompa you sound like a lil bitch. I grew your headband out and it was NO BETTER than the TONS of clone only OG's OVERFLOWING in Cali. Seriously. I ran it a few times and moved on. Haven't thought about it since to be honest.
> 
> Came from a pack with some sasquatch doing yoga or some shit.....
> 
> I got it for free and would have been PISSED if I paid 200 bucks for it. Just sayin.



What clone only OGs have u run?


----------



## gabechihua (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 10, 2014)

dominica said:


> Wha
> 
> 
> 
> What clone only OGs have u run?


Seriously...probably too many to count...off the top of my head..... SFV, Ghost cut, King Louis13, Respect, Ogre, Faceoff, Larry, Lemon Larry, Venom, Platinum, Vader, skywalker, Jedi, VSOG, PROG etc.

Those were all cuts I liked better. Don't really care either way....Just my opinion. Find it kinda silly people are losing there minds over this stuff. I liked it OK....Just didn't come NEAR the hype....MANY other FIRE breeders you can actually purchase. For less than 200 a pack.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Seriously...probably too many to count...off the top of my head..... SFV, Ghost cut, King Louis13, Respect, Ogre, Faceoff, Larry, Lemon Larry, Venom, Platinum, Vader, skywalker, Jedi, VSOG, PROG etc.
> 
> Those were all cuts I liked better. Don't really care either way....Just my opinion. Find it kinda silly people are losing there minds over this stuff. I liked it OK....Just didn't come NEAR the hype....MANY other FIRE breeders you can actually purchase. For less than 200 a pack.


Exactly, not all of us want the same damn strain everyone else is chasing. Clone only simply means it's a unique phenotype/expression. Typically half these OG are similar and some people want more than the same old, same old. It's not to say they aren't great, but I'm tired out on all the typical "kush" people rave about. ETA only kush I'd even bother grabbing is pre 98 Bubba. I'm sure i could get my hands on it, I'm simply too lazy to go out and get it


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

I've heard good things, I just want to try the gear. If you want to risk your freedom bringing me clones feel free  But Im on the other side of a border, I've spent an awful lot of money taking chances on seeds. I have no problem taking a chance with Loompa as I have heard good things from folks, however I will not risk throwing my money away to some shyster to go out and have a good time with. 

Also 200 a pack is retarded, if that's the case then count me out. I just got 2 packs (3 if you count the 10 synergy) of bodhi for less then that.


----------



## dominica (Jul 10, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Seriously...probably too many to count...off the top of my head..... SFV, Ghost cut, King Louis13, Respect, Ogre, Faceoff, Larry, Lemon Larry, Venom, Platinum, Vader, skywalker, Jedi, VSOG, PROG etc.
> 
> Those were all cuts I liked better. Don't really care either way....Just my opinion. Find it kinda silly people are losing there minds over this stuff. I liked it OK....Just didn't come NEAR the hype....MANY other FIRE breeders you can actually purchase. For less than 200 a pack.


fair enough...opinion is just that

on another note..i personally don't have a problem with the price at all as i think a keeper plant is invaluable...as everyone else in the thread I just want to get my hands on more loompa gear through a reputable source as IME it destroys everything I've run


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 10, 2014)

dominica said:


> fair enough...opinion is just that
> 
> on another note..i personally don't have a problem with the price at all as i think a keeper plant is invaluable...as everyone else in the thread I just want to get my hands on more loompa gear through a reputable source as IME it destroys everything I've run


Logic? Is that you bud?


----------



## dominica (Jul 10, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> Logic? Is that you bud?


if I was Logic would i be calling farmer UNREPUTABLE?


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 10, 2014)

dominica said:


> if I was Logic would i be calling farmer UNREPUTABLE?


I think he misread your post bud.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 10, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I think he misread your post bud.


Ha. I guess I did misread. Apologies man...... It was the sentences surrounding that one that stood out to me.

Either my only point was his headband I ran was NO more special than many other OG's I've run. It was decent enough I would give another strain a shot........... If it was actually available and NOT 200 bucks. All those clones I ran were definite "keepers" and cost 5 -10 dollars each.

Just didn't live up to the hype. I'm glad you were pleased with what you ran.

peace


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 10, 2014)

If I have a bunch of keepers, how will I find something new and exciting? I do love variety, and I've enjoyed quite a few clone only (although ya never know as people go fuck up shit, self it, call something else something), some I could why they are loved, others I didn't particularly find anything but a novelty (colors, smells, simply looks). Just so much cannabis, and always something new to discover


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i asked ngr,,they gave me a weird response
> 
> 
> hey whatsup, would u carry some loompa farms shit if loompa hit u up?
> ...


HA!!!!! That dude is the KING of non punctuated short confusing responses!

"nope sat" "fo sho" "run out wil have thur had to restock" are just some of the gems I've been sent. 

FYI I received around 7 orders from NGR without a hitch. Then cabin fever dropped. I ordered what were "in stock", but NGR had not received them yet. And still has not.......... I was sent an email about the misunderstanding, assured they ARE coming and was given a 20% discount code for the wait.

SO in my book they are still cool. Grammar is not his strong point but whatever. I appreciated the transparency instead of him hiding and not responding. Still waiting on the Cabin Fever though :/


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 10, 2014)

Loompa, do you accept the challenge or are you bitching out? That is all I wanna know. 

Thump vs Loomp Round 1 ?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

Here is Attitudes response to my e-mail. I asked them if they had ever been approached by Loompa Farms to carry their gentics, as they are quite popular here in the US.

"
Hi There

We were approached by the distributor and we would have been happy to take them but then it came to light that the RRP was £200 per pack so at the moment we are declining to take those. 


Apologies for any inconvenience caused by this."


IOW, Loompa wants retailers to sell his gear for $342.59 (todays currency conversion) per pack. LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here is Attitudes response to my e-mail. I asked them if they had ever been approached by Loompa Farms to carry their gentics, as they are quite popular here in the US.
> 
> "
> Hi There
> ...


 dammmmnnnnnn, loompa's nuts anyone? lol.. that's an effin joke though fo'sho


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Considering how many seeds 1 plant can produce...damn


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here is Attitudes response to my e-mail. I asked them if they had ever been approached by Loompa Farms to carry their gentics, as they are quite popular here in the US.
> 
> "
> Hi There
> ...


 you have any idea of what his gear goes for over at the farm stow?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> you have any idea of what his gear goes for over at the farm stow?


 i just checked his prices over at the farm, $200 for his most expensive pack(s), 2, and one was going for $150 bin..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> you have any idea of what his gear goes for over at the farm stow?


Haven't checked it myself, but COGrown mentioned on the bodhi thread $200 per pack


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haven't checked it myself, but COGrown mentioned on the bodhi thread $200 per pack


 lol, i just checked, yes, $200 for two of his strains, and a buck fitty for another..


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

See I knew there was some bullshit in that response of his. Simply greed


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

Do they know about conversion rates from $ to eu?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

TheRealLoompa said:


> Do you know theres seedbanks out there that wont carry my gear?? Go ask Attitude of one. Ive tried on two occassions to get listed into Attitude, but thats about all they have going for them...is their "Attitude". I work where and what I can, If I need to be stoned to death, whipped to within an inch of my life, then Im probably going to pass.


Yes, in fact we did ask them. Seems their "attitude" concerning you is that they don't feel like raping their customers for a pack of your beans.




TheRealLoompa said:


> Feel fee to speculate on all my reasoning and my intentions, I have nothing but honesty and integrity to contribute to the community. If me working 24/7 days a week, If everything I do is focused on getting quality meds to real people is a problem, then Im just the person to hate.


Yes, for sure. $340 for a pack of your seeds just screams "integrity"! Everything you do is focused on getting quality meds to real people ........ only if they've got lots of money.

C'mon dude. You're free to charge whatever you like for your seeds, but don't trot out the compassion nonsense. Just admit that you're in this to squeeze every last nickel out of people that you can.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Considering how many seeds 1 plant can produce...damn


that's my principal argument of why I won't by Dr. Gt gear. I know it's good stuff, but gotta have principals.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> that's my principal argument of why I won't by Dr. Gt gear. I know it's good stuff, but gotta have principals.



Greenthumb looks like a red light special in comparison to Loompa. lol


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes, in fact we did ask them. Seems their "attitude" concerning you is that they don't feel like raping their customers for a pack of your beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick retirement...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2014)

Would you discount for volume? 3 packs for an even grand? How much for the freebies?

Let me move some Moneymakers and get back to you !


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Would you discount for volume? 3 packs for an even grand? How much for the freebies?
> 
> Let me move some Moneymakers and get back to you !



LOL!


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder if Loompa has an explanation as to why he felt the need to lie instead of saying "they won't sell my beans for the money I'm asking". At least he'd be being honest, nothing worse than a bullshitter. I did laugh at the "perhaps he doesn't understand conversion rates."


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

His prices are so compassionate for the people who need meds.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> His prices are so compassionate for the people who need meds.


If It wasn't for his compassionate soul, he'd being selling his gear for $400, because that's the real price needed for his plants to bean gold! Due to sick patients though, he just has to be reasonable you know? It's not like many patients are wealthy or anything so instead of a car note, he charges an electric bills worth. Compassion I tell ya what!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

Loompa, 

I hereby give you 48 hours to respond to the request for a grow off, if you do not respond within this period you will be disqualified and the winner of round 1 will go to Thump. From that day forward there will be a request for a name change from "therealloompa" to "kingofbitchingout" and your farm will then be dubbed "the bitches brew"

You have 48 hours to respond.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

OompaLoompa? Perhaps a more fitting term?ETA: I'm more interested in his response as to why he felt the need to make up a bullshit story, fuck a grow off, I can't smoke through a computer, wanna know what's up with the bullshit


----------



## a mongo frog (Jul 11, 2014)

Will there be a testing site, so we can try their product? That way we can get super high (for medical reasons of course).


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> OompaLoompa? Perhaps a more fitting term?ETA: I'm more interested in his response as to why he felt the need to make up a bullshit story, fuck a grow off, I can't smoke through a computer, wanna know what's up with the bullshit


I could care less if he agrees to it and if they do it. I just want to see someone stand up for their product. If it is worth 350 bucks for a pack of seeds show me that it is worth it. Gotta love how he posts a little note from attitude with no actual truth to his backstory. They didn't deny him for other seedbanks hating on him they denied him because he is an asshole who thinks he has the doggie nutz.


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah all the silly politics. There are way to many breeders to choose from to even mess with all this. 

In the last year and a half I've ran a bunch of Sin City Seeds strains, and found some of the dankest plants I've ever grown. I've got keepers from Dinafem, female seeds and THseeds. I will say sin city hooks it up I think, most of their seed packs have 15 seeds for under $100, and you can find deals. They also have their own forum that seems to have zero drama and is very focused on the genetics. 

Just 2 cents from some of my experiences.


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 11, 2014)

Agreed hence why I called him on the shit. If someone complains about drama constantly, usually it's them causing it


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Ah all the silly politics. There are way to many breeders to choose from to even mess with all this.
> 
> In the last year and a half I've ran a bunch of Sin City Seeds strains, and found some of the dankest plants I've ever grown. I've got keepers from Dinafem, female seeds and THseeds. I will say sin city hooks it up I think, most of their seed packs have 15 seeds for under $100, and you can find deals. They also have their own forum that seems to have zero drama and is very focused on the genetics.
> 
> Just 2 cents from some of my experiences.


Thanks for sharing, I am gonna go check out that forum. Less about the BS and more about what I wanna know, how to obtain the dankest of dank.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Agreed hence why I called him on the shit. If someone complains about drama constantly, usually it's them causing it


Did Swerve go to the same school?


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Did Swerve go to the same school?


I wouldn't doubt it, they seem to have about the same integrity.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2014)

oh man thanks for that email stow, loompa just full of shit, the more he posted the more i got fucking pissed. and if gen is telling the truth about his pack(searched 2 n found nothing i guess) then u need like 3 4 5 packs at 350 LOL oh man.... loompa really is a greedy fuck!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> oh man thanks for that email stow, loompa just full of shit, the more he posted the more i got fucking pissed. and if gen is telling the truth about his pack(searched 2 n found nothing i guess) then u need like 3 4 5 packs at 350 LOL oh man.... loompa really is a greedy fuck!


At those prices you might as well buy dr greenthumb right?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 11, 2014)

They might be worth the price if he coats each seed like GHS, but with gold.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 11, 2014)

To be fair, I've run a Dr. GT strain also.....The OG Kush I ran was a clone from one of his packs. Traded my Bullrider clone for it as I can't pay the doc's prices either....

While I would still never pay the doc's prices that OG kush was FIIIIIIIIIIIIRE. Literally still the benchmark when I taste any other kushes. throat-coating thick cotton mouthed FUNK with incredible potency.

On the other hand the Loompa headband was not as impressive. Great trich coverage I will give it that. Nice taste but I found the high a bit lacking. I know growing a few seeds out isn't the tell-all but IF I was gonna spend that kinda dough (ouch!) I'd put my money on DR Gt......curmudgeonly old bastard that he is.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 11, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> To be fair, I've run a Dr. GT strain also.....The OG Kush I ran was a clone from one of his packs. Traded my Bullrider clone for it as I can't pay the doc's prices either....
> 
> While I would still never pay the doc's prices that OG kush was FIIIIIIIIIIIIRE. Literally still the benchmark when I taste any other kushes. throat-coating thick cotton mouthed FUNK with incredible potency.
> 
> On the other hand the Loompa headband was not as impressive. Great trich coverage I will give it that. Nice taste but I found the high a bit lacking. I know growing a few seeds out isn't the tell-all but IF I was gonna spend that kinda dough (ouch!) I'd put my money on DR Gt......curmudgeonly old bastard that he is.


 lol, i don't know why people flame drgt's for his prices.. he has one pack of beans that i think eveyone would agree are a bit pricey, other then that, most of his gear is ten fems for a buck fifty or 10 for 2 bills, which isn't the highest priced beans by a long shot.. look at some of dj shorts gear, or even soma...
and i had the same experience with dr's ghost cut.. straight up fire, good yielder for an og, and taste and potency for days.. hands down my fave og thus far.. i did buy a pack of the beans though..
i'm also running his ecsd atm, but i will admit i got it as a cut.. i've wanted it for years, and have been too broke lately to be buying any beans, and got lucky with a fine farmer friend of mine having a cut he gifted me.. the ecsd is looking good about a month into 12 / 12. thin stemmed, lanky bitch who looks like she's going to yield well.. super stinky, and frosting up nicely.. i'm pretty excited about this strain tbh..


----------



## Bullethighway (Jul 11, 2014)

Thundercat
Whats goin on with sin city
There dropin no new stuff at attitude
Nothin at all that ive seen
done a few of there strains bad ass stuff
have they stopped supplyin attitude


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2014)

I couldn't say for sure man. I know Sin dropped his new CBD line at a different bank, but I'd have to go check some threads to figure out which one, I can't remember. I couldn't begin to speak for him as to where/who he supplies, I have no idea. I bought my first Sin City gear at the cannabis cup in denver back in 2013. He had 15 packs at the cup for $40, it was insane. I scooped up 2 packs, and so did my buddy, and then we split them all so we ended up with like 4 strains for 80 bucks basically. Then I scored a free pack of the sinmint cookies that they tossed to the crowd . Later I did an order at attitude to get some sin city freebies, and for more sinmint cookie beans also. After the cannabis cup I contacted Sin about doing some testing and have done that a couple times now for them too. I'll take a look and try to find the bank he did that cbd drop and get back to ya.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 11, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I couldn't say for sure man. I know Sin dropped his new CBD line at a different bank, but I'd have to go check some threads to figure out which one, I can't remember. I couldn't begin to speak for him as to where/who he supplies, I have no idea. I bought my first Sin City gear at the cannabis cup in denver back in 2013. He had 15 packs at the cup for $40, it was insane. I scooped up 2 packs, and so did my buddy, and then we split them all so we ended up with like 4 strains for 80 bucks basically. Then I scored a free pack of the sinmint cookies that they tossed to the crowd . Later I did an order at attitude to get some sin city freebies, and for more sinmint cookie beans also. After the cannabis cup I contacted Sin about doing some testing and have done that a couple times now for them too. I'll take a look and try to find the bank he did that cbd drop and get back to ya.



I think it's NGR


----------



## Bullethighway (Jul 11, 2014)

Thundercat
Dont go out of your way
but if you find out anything please let me know
i want some more of there sour jefe
Not been stocked in a long time
Im gonna look for that ngr but i really have no idea
What it is a seed bank ima gonna look


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

kindnug said:


> They might be worth the price if he coats each seed like GHS, but with gold.


Hahahahahaha! I t


Bullethighway said:


> Thundercat
> Dont go out of your way
> but if you find out anything please let me know
> i want some more of there sour jefe
> ...


I don't think he means ngr as in the shorter version of the naughty word


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 11, 2014)

Yep it was NGR http://www.naturesgreenremedies.com/seed-companies/sincity/ heres the link to the Sin City gear. It doesn't look like they have the sour jefe either, but a bunch of other great strains. I think the jefe might have been one of their older strains, so you may want to actually go over to homeofthedank.com and ask Sin personally if they will be releasing any more.


----------



## coppershot (Jul 11, 2014)

What clown. guy says he gives away more than he sells.
lol 350.
this fucking guy........


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

coppershot said:


> What clown. guy says he gives away more than he sells.
> lol 350.
> this fucking guy........


----------



## coppershot (Jul 11, 2014)

pretty much... lol all that shit talk only for the truth to come out. guess loompa and the farm are made for each other..


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 11, 2014)

coppershot said:


> pretty much... lol all that shit talk only for the truth to come out. guess loompa and the farm are made for each other..


Notice how he hasn't been here for the past like 4 pages. He tried to make a comeback and then the truth came out.


----------



## dominica (Jul 11, 2014)

any word on the drop # 2 at FS?? I missed out


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 11, 2014)

contact them if u mean firestax...


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 12, 2014)

Fucking Loompa. What a pube.

Now I really won't give the gear a second try.


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 12, 2014)

See his bitchass won't appear here again, he knows the jigg is up. We outted that mo fo now hes on the run back to the thcfarmer scumbucketville.


----------



## Johnxnyg (Jul 12, 2014)

He gone! (Loompa) And so am I as a costumer... Who to buy from when dr gt retires? :/ I better learn to clone, as at least I got all his genes I wanted!


----------



## althor (Jul 12, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Yes, in fact we did ask them. Seems their "attitude" concerning you is that they don't feel like raping their customers for a pack of your beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, I was willing to give him the benefit of the doubt at first, but now his true colors have shined through.
What is that like 2 million bucks to seed 1 mother?


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Johnxnyg said:


> He gone! (Loompa) And so am I as a costumer... Who to buy from when dr gt retires? :/ I better learn to clone, as at least I got all his genes I wanted!


From his site only. I was thinking since he changed the number of beans for his Bubba, I may take the risk, but I'm sure I could find and buy the clone for the same price or less with a little hunting


----------



## thump easy (Jul 12, 2014)

you i didnt realy mean to be a dick man but that was some bull shit he let it go down meaning he was looking for his own ass his own sales he let newbs that had trashy pics and no sence of real genetics pic fights with me and let them and deleate my responcess as to make me look like a fucken clown and got booted like i was some kind of chump were they got the last word,, i had well known members trying to drive down from up north and out of state to grab clones i not kidding i think that their pissed off logic my in box was on hit and my likes were out of control, i suppose that had a lot to do with it, i say fuck em... and that 200 dollar tag logic better get the knee pads out i expect more than that for that price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would so love to run thriew their fields and do this all over thier gear!!!



then it be worth 200 dollars


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

thump easy said:


> you i didnt realy mean to be a dick man but that was some bull shit he let it go down meaning he was looking for his own ass his own sales he let newbs that had trashy pics and no sence of real genetics pic fights with me and let them and deleate my responcess as to make me look like a fucken clown and got booted like i was some kind of chump were they got the last word,, i had well known members trying to drive down from up north and out of state to grab clones i not kidding i think that their pissed off logic my in box was on hit and my likes were out of control, i suppose that had a lot to do with it, i say fuck em... and that 200 dollar tag logic better get the knee pads out i expect more than that for that price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would so love to run thriew their fields and do this all over thier gear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> then it be worth 200 dollars


You in the mitten? I thought you were in chitown?


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You in the mitten? I thought you were in chitown?


 neither as far as i know, a lot more west and a bit south..


----------



## thump easy (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> You in the mitten? I thought you were in chitown?


No im from Los Angles area but relocated to the desert for the moment..


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Ah just the up north reference reminds me of the great lakes


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 12, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Ah just the up north reference reminds me of the great lakes


 well, i guess that just depends on where you're from.. for me, up north would be say new england..


----------



## TonightYou (Jul 12, 2014)

Very true, just a regional phrase we use in the mitten so I was curious is all


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 12, 2014)

yup! for me up north is NH lol thump you dont have to explain shit to that dude, loompa was the one who should be explaining the bull... fuck him and his crew!


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 12, 2014)

LOOMPA where is our explanation! Don't pussy foot out bruh bruh, I want to feel your cumpassion!


----------



## Thundercat (Jul 12, 2014)

Lol prolly over telling everyone on the farm how mean those guys at RIU were to him. 

Do I think special genetics are important sure, will I ever pay out my ass for them .....nope . I would love to grow several of the Cannabis Aficionado strains, but there is no way in hell I'm paying the like $500 for a pack of beans just because they are "limited". I'm sure they would grow some insane plants, but I gaurentee they aren't that special.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxfarmfreak said:


> View attachment 3201932 I will sell everyone here, 10 packs of 10 seeds each for $345. that's 100 seeds for $3.45 @ piece. Shipped.
> And there are a few great older Loompa genetics mixed in my hybrids. Check out cfsbonline dot info
> Peace
> Freak
> ...



That's what's up. Heard good things about you guys, and you're not greedy mofo's. Sounds like someone I'll be doing business with. Thank you

Also, sorry about your son. That's something I couldn't even imagine going through. I hope you've found peace


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 13, 2014)

Foxfarmfreak said:


> View attachment 3201932 I will sell everyone here, 10 packs of 10 seeds each for $345. that's 100 seeds for $3.45 @ piece. Shipped.
> And there are a few great older Loompa genetics mixed in my hybrids. Check out cfsbonline dot info
> Peace
> Freak
> ...


Wow!!! I might jump on that deal in august for my birthday. I really like how you take something your passionate about and instead of making it hard or near impossible for good people to try your work you give them the opportunity to try everything for less than any breeder I know .

I took a look at the site and while your still under construction I really enjoyed each strain posted . The descriptions are nice and very tempting.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2014)

cabin fever looks legit


----------



## coppershot (Jul 13, 2014)

I have also heard great things about your brand. It seems that some seeds that are listed on Natures Green Remedies website but not on the one that is under construction. Do you have a complete list or is it roughly what both sites show?


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 13, 2014)

coppershot said:


> I have also heard great things about your brand. It seems that some seeds that are listed on Natures Green Remedies website but not on the one that is under construction. Do you have a complete list or is it roughly what both sites show?


I think he has a cliffnote saying that he has more hybrids that aren't currently listed. Most people don't update their site often.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2014)

homie, your doing something right if these clowns are trying to fuck your shit up. forget em, loompa is bodied like fump put it... let them live at the farm like kings lol


----------



## thump easy (Jul 13, 2014)

Cabin fever I'm opening a mmj hear in the desert let me get a crack at your beans ill stock em if you give me a crack at them and anyone else how has seeds not only will I crack them ill run them to make shure flowers are correct patients can see finished flowers and most spots don't even know how to grow so they don't push seeds but i will and clones ill pay u royalties from each cut or any breeder except these cats I'm always for the underdogs


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jul 13, 2014)

Ironically, I was speaking to a dude over at the Farm about purchasing some of Loompa's gear during the last drop and he was like he had never bought anything off the Farm and wouldn't. He told me he was rocking with Cabin Fever's gear and was like they've been doing some sick Bodhi and Loompa hybrids. He has some epic grows on the Farm, truly inspiring shit. All I need to know is if NGR has the Cabin Fever gear in stock, the selection is godly. I don't have the room, but the headband I had was stellar (don't know if it was Loompa's or not though). I will definitely cop that deal on the Cabin Fever gear...the prices are very reasonable for regular packs as is.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2014)

im down for the fever as well...


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 13, 2014)

Can we get a strain called Yellow Fever


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 13, 2014)

loompa fever= when you over charge for your compassion


----------



## snowboarder396 (Jul 13, 2014)

@Foxfarmfreak, what exactly did you mean by free seeds for all vets?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 13, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lol, i don't know why people flame drgt's for his prices.. he has one pack of beans that i think eveyone would agree are a bit pricey, other then that, most of his gear is ten fems for a buck fifty or 10 for 2 bills, which isn't the highest priced beans by a long shot.. look at some of dj shorts gear, or even soma...
> and i had the same experience with dr's ghost cut.. straight up fire, good yielder for an og, and taste and potency for days.. hands down my fave og thus far.. i did buy a pack of the beans though..
> i'm also running his ecsd atm, but i will admit i got it as a cut.. i've wanted it for years, and have been too broke lately to be buying any beans, and got lucky with a fine farmer friend of mine having a cut he gifted me.. the ecsd is looking good about a month into 12 / 12. thin stemmed, lanky bitch who looks like she's going to yield well.. super stinky, and frosting up nicely.. i'm pretty excited about this strain tbh..


nah bro he has most his packs 200 or 150 for 5 seeds. And a couple 2 packs for 200. Wventho what I grew from his stock was good I would still flame the price.


----------



## thump easy (Jul 14, 2014)

i havent tried his gear but man it cant be better then the ogees we got right now???? im gona try it and if its fire ill say so if its just a what ever strain ill say so with the truth at heart man i get bent out of shape when people hype shit up and you finaly grow it like plush berry and you are like what the fuck and a few other batches and your like man this is some bull shit.. i get realy fucken pissed.. why is america so easy to lie about shit like an infomershial.. i realy cant hang with bull shit man same with L.E.D. lighting i just want to fucken vomit.. i am realy gona run it and see.. most packs i get realy dont make it and if they did you'd see them on weedmaps at the clinics but seems to be the same old legends please look on the maps and see whats on the menues.. thats what the people want.. i have ran so many so fucken many its not even funny to tell you the truth 200 aint alot but i mean who is this cat why does he think his is better than raskal og or alien genetics or even i hate to say it cali connection i have had the cuts and they smash but im still waiting for lumpa umpa shit on a menue have i seen anything on a menue not once at all and still thinking i wouldnt have hated but come on man for realz if he is from the farm im not having it.. specialy if he jacking lines from me.. and claiming people to claim they have laced the weed vetrian smokers thats some high jacking shit wouldnt you say... id say find your own fucking lines for realz man i bet i got some shit that blow that shit out the water im from a strict ass area if you dont grow fire your fucken dried and dead in the seen i have served to many clinics to many and i want to see it for myself..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

oh shit man i get people jacking my lines every day! take it as a compliment.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> oh shit man i get people jacking my lines every day! take it as a compliment.


Lol hell yeah that life. You can tell you are doing something right if people are jacking it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

i remember being hey wtf, now i just smile like all the other ghostwriters lol


----------



## Bullethighway (Jul 14, 2014)

Im interested in the 10 packs 345 foxfarmfreak speaks of
in couple months though make sure my names in the hat 
Thankya thundercat i found that
Yea no sour jefe
they were very strong plants fought disease real well
Now there feminizing to much though
Damn wish they would make regs too
I dont know how to pmessage


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 14, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> nah bro he has most his packs 200 or 150 for 5 seeds. And a couple 2 packs for 200. Wventho what I grew from his stock was good I would still flame the price.


 damn, i hadn't noticed the amount of beans per pack, kind of like when i spent $250 on a five pack of outlaws gear in auction, thinking it was a ten pack, woops, lol..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

if i cant source a top tier killer elite og clone im prob gonna look thru his ghost og s1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> if i cant source a top tier killer elite og clone im prob gonna look thru his ghost og s1


im quite sure youll be able to source a killer og clone. You got a bunch of elites you can offer up for 1


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 14, 2014)

i was waiting to confirm them first before trading. but the way this forum is looking and the way this stardawg is stinking i think were gonna find that og  few people on facebook are waiting for me to get back to them so your so right WBW  chem 4 is the only one that wont clone for me. but i havent been running 24 hour light more like 12 12 lol iv run out of timers lol but i just put a few in rock wool under 24 hour light so i think were good to go! if not im pulling that bitch out of flower and vegging till i have rooted cuts.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 14, 2014)

Careful. We all know how the chems act when given a little stress lol. But yes stardawg is a dead give away when it comes to the smell. Raunchy early on.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Careful. We all know how the chems act when given a little stress lol. But yes stardawg is a dead give away when it comes to the smell. Raunchy early on.


 i'm growing rez's 4sd atm, and holy hell, this thing is frigging stinky as all get out, and i mean really stinky.. can't quite put my finger on the smell, but omfg, it's loud.. can hardly even smell the ecsd and the bubba bcuz of the 4sd..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i'm growing rez's 4sd atm, and holy hell, this thing is frigging stinky as all get out, and i mean really stinky.. can't quite put my finger on the smell, but omfg, it's loud.. can hardly even smell the ecsd and the bubba bcuz of the 4sd..


Yes sir the chem 4 seems to be the loud smeller. So far the 2 crosses I grew with it been very strong and long.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes sir the chem 4 seems to be the loud smeller. So far the 2 crosses I grew with it been very strong and long.


 how would you describe that smell wyte? i can't put my finger on it, i wanna say kind of skunky, but i don't think that's really accurate..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> how would you describe that smell wyte? i can't put my finger on it, i wanna say kind of skunky, but i don't think that's really accurate..


Hmm lets see. Imo I would say skunky with pine n fuel. More sour smelling then diesel but with an underarm funk to it.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hmm lets see. Imo I would say skunky with pine n fuel. More sour smelling then diesel but with an underarm funk to it.


 lolz, now you mention it, it does have that dirty pit, ball cheese smell to it, lol..


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lolz, now you mention it, it does have that dirty pit, ball cheese smell to it, lol..



"Dirty pit, ball cheese".

Sounds lovely racer!


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> "Dirty pit, ball cheese".
> 
> Sounds lovely racer!


 lol,it's an odd one, i can't really explain in in words.. some are simple, pine, blueberry, fruity tuity, skunk, etc, but then you get those odd ones and you're like wtf is that stench, can't quite get it, but it is loud.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> lolz, now you mention it, it does have that dirty pit, ball cheese smell to it, lol..


Maybe thats what Sub calls the Baby Poo smell...not really how I would choose to describe a strain I'm trying to sell...lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Maybe thats what Sub calls the Baby Poo smell...not really how I would choose to describe a strain I'm trying to sell...lol


 come on, you mean to tell me you wouldn't buy ball cheese kush? lol..


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> come on, you mean to tell me you wouldn't buy ball cheese kush? lol..


Well, if it was sold as "Racerboy's Ball Cheese Kush", then I might consider it.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Well, if it was sold as "Racerboy's Ball Cheese Kush", then I might consider it.



I dunno Meta. I saw a pic of racers beard in the beard thread. If his junk is as unkempt as his beard is you may want to reconsider that.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno Meta. I saw a pic of racers beard in the beard thread. If his junk is as unkempt as his beard is you may want to reconsider that.


 that's long gone stow..


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I dunno Meta. I saw a pic of racers beard in the beard thread. If his junk is as unkempt as his beard is you may want to reconsider that.


I saw a pic of racers beard in the beard thread too, wana know what I said?

"I wanna be friends with racers beard"

So you watch what you say, potty-mouth


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2014)

You should see my awesome shave job. I got a hairy patch around the 4 inch incision on my neck lol I look ridiculous but I got as close as I could damnit


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You should see my awesome shave job. I got a hairy patch around the 4 inch incision on my neck lol I look ridiculous but I got as close as I could damnit


Why do you have a 4 inch incision on your neck?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> You should see my awesome shave job. I got a hairy patch around the 4 inch incision on my neck lol I look ridiculous but I got as close as I could damnit


Ha! I was forced to grow the Magnum PI stache for a while for the same reason. Good stuff


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2014)

Had a lymph node removed about 3 weeks ago, thing was the size of a golf ball carried that around for a year. Back to the doctor here in few minutes to see why it's bleeding after 3 weeks.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 15, 2014)

Yikes...well, good on you. I had surgery in March.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 15, 2014)

Shit sucks but it's nice to get it over with eh?

This is post #1000 for me, smoke one for me since I gotta wait till after my appointment


----------



## Johnxnyg (Jul 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hmm lets see. Imo I would say skunky with pine n fuel. More sour smelling then diesel but with an underarm funk to it.


You gotta be talking about Docs chem 4 right? Nailed my smell right on the head as well!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 15, 2014)

Johnxnyg said:


> You gotta be talking about Docs chem 4 right? Nailed my smell right on the head as well!


Im talking about what ive grew that is chem 4 based. My stardawg is chem 4 dom and those are the exact smells i get from it.
I also grew out rare dankness commerce city kush which is chem 4 x rd1 and it was dank and smelled the same


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2014)

yea,them smells come even in veg......this was an very old cut.ran her for a long time.


----------



## XXVII St. (Jul 16, 2014)

Love my stardawg. Huge yields of OG smelling chem-dank.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 18, 2014)

i get the same skunky pine smell from the stemrub on both the chem4 and stardawg. just hitting 21 days 12 12...cant wait!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 19, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> i get the same skunky pine smell from the stemrub on both the chem4 and stardawg. just hitting 21 days 12 12...cant wait!


Cant wait to see bud pics on them hear what you think about then and see how your stardawg looks to my cuts.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 23, 2014)

Well glad I checked back in with this thread. Liked the crosses he hadbut with everyone running from the farm like a hooker with the clap I wasn not trying to send them my money. But now thaf it has come out that he wants 340 for attitude to sell them nvm. Cus I tell ya what if I didnt find a keeper in that expensive pack of seeds I would be taking loompas nuts with my rusty pruning sheers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## HazeHeaven (Jul 23, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Well glad I checked back in with this thread. Liked the crosses he hadbut with everyone running from the farm like a hooker with the clap I wasn not trying to send them my money. But now thaf it has come out that he wants 340 for attitude to sell them nvm. Cus I tell ya what if I didnt find a keeper in that expensive pack of seeds I would be taking loompas nuts with my rusty pruning sheers
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Rollitup mobile app


Got my brand new Foo Dog F3 from the farm within ten days of them getting my order. They were $200 for 10 which isn't *that* bad. Awful/nonexistant stealth but it got through. Supposed to pack mammoth potency ( about 30% THC, 6-8% CBD) and a great yield. Loompa says this is an absolute monster potency wise. I will see how they turn out in about 3-4 months. Just starting to pop up above the rock wool now.


----------



## natro.hydro (Jul 23, 2014)

I am sure they manage to keep most customers happy, but there are a few people here who's opinion I respect and they say try at your own at risk. I think they best quote I heard was in this thread someone said they would rather throw money out the car window on the highway than send it to logic lol. It made me laugh while getting the point across so it stuck in my head but I do not have the time to mess around with a bean order that might not make it or be what I ordered ( heard he likes to relabel breeders packs). Really would have a hard time substantiating some of these claims but with all the legitimate seed banks, but I feel no need to send my money there specifically to scoop these genetics. Especially since I have plenty of fire genetics waiting to be popped already lol.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 23, 2014)

cabin fever or topdawg both better im thinking at this point


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> cabin fever or topdawg both better im thinking at this point


I know topdawg genetics pack a mean punch lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2014)

I grew tre sis and tre stardawg from topdawg both strains I would recommend to others shit I wish the whitedawg wouldve did good but when he drops again im grabbing some stock his gear is definitely wor th it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2014)

when you hear of that drop please holla at me i want in! my tres and star are doing great! but the fucking chem 4 has been the most difficult to clone iv ever had. she yellowed in the cloner so i chucked into the dome at 78-83 with 80% and the starD clone is exploding while the 3 chem4 clones are fucking lame. lol but i got mad tres and star dawg clones ready to go into veg/flower. forum too  on round 2 of spraying for bugs so m getting there.

just checked on my domed chem 4s, ones popping roots so im good.  like how the fuck cant it at 93% humidity and 80 deg, besides over under water. i think she was def over fed N cause shes dark in flower lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2014)

that bubba pheno of the thumps mix was a super late showing male. sweet lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> that bubba pheno of the thumps mix was a super late showing male. sweet lol


What exactly is thumps mix?


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 24, 2014)

my homie thump, his mix pack i got lol good looking out homie! no clue on the lineage but i trust it more then loompas shit right now....


----------



## Pass it Around (Jul 24, 2014)

Is loompa still in hiding?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol I would say hes saddling @the farm


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 1, 2014)

These Loompa beenz are available at a whopping $200 for a 10 pack...assuming regs. Really worth it?! Hallf the price can get you Bodhi, GgG, OGR, Breeders Boutique, etc.


----------



## XXVII St. (Aug 2, 2014)

I keep meaning to add this but then again I don't really care...thread came back to the top.....

I mentioned this funny ass thread to my old grow partner from a couple years back...... Asked him what he thought about the Yeti/Headband we grew from the Loompa seed container.....

his response, "You mean the one that seeded itself everytime we ran it?"...........

I had totally forgotten about that....... It did. Tiny yields too until we added co2 which helped a bit. Still seeded EVERYtime (4 runs i believe?) 

Got so many complaints from patients we stopped running it.........

Good luck y'all.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 2, 2014)

Expensive crap.


----------



## TonightYou (Aug 2, 2014)

XXVII St. said:


> I keep meaning to add this but then again I don't really care...thread came back to the top.....
> 
> I mentioned this funny ass thread to my old grow partner from a couple years back...... Asked him what he thought about the Yeti/Headband we grew from the Loompa seed container.....
> 
> ...


We growers always tend to remember either amazing plants or the ones that causes headaches


----------



## Bob Green (Sep 13, 2014)

Anybody know any shops in NorCal that stock Loompa's gear? Looking for Yeti & Foodogs.


----------



## calicat (Sep 20, 2014)

Gift arrived yesterday from HnAmigo with seedvaultofcalifornia ( Holistic Nursery ). FooDog f3 ( formerly known as Og Squared ). Loompa's Headband x unknown vs F-Cut of Og. They are still cash and carry only but exeptional service. Tired of intercepted packages from Breeders you have come to admire? Give them a gander  .


----------



## fuckcancer87 (Sep 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> Gift arrived yesterday from HnAmigo with seedvaultofcalifornia ( Holistic Nursery ). FooDog f3 ( formerly known as Og Squared ). Loompa's Headband x unknown vs F-Cut of Og. They are still cash and carry only but exeptional service. Tired of intercepted packages from Breeders you have come to admire? Give them a gander  .


Seedvaultofcalifornia kicks fucking ass. Almost a weekly guy myself.


----------



## dominica (Sep 20, 2014)

Sweet pick up, calicat! I think the loompa hb was out crossed to Humboldt Snow.


----------



## tgajtr (Sep 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> Gift arrived yesterday from HnAmigo with seedvaultofcalifornia ( Holistic Nursery ). FooDog f3 ( formerly known as Og Squared ). Loompa's Headband x unknown vs F-Cut of Og. They are still cash and carry only but exeptional service. Tired of intercepted packages from Breeders you have come to admire? Give them a gander  .


I've got the Foo Dog F3 vegging right now. Very slow starter IMO but the potency is supposed to be absolutely through the roof. Supposedly one pheno tested at 30% thc and some ridiculous CBD level also. I will see for myself in a few months. It usually sells out in minutes at the Farm.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 20, 2014)

HOw much you pay for that loompa doompa?


----------



## calicat (Sep 20, 2014)

Its 200 per pack there except for moondawg which is 150.


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 20, 2014)

calicat said:


> Its 200 per pack there except for moondawg which is 150.


what makes moon dawg so inferior!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

Pass it Around said:


> what makes moon dawg so inferior!!!


His Headband isn't crossed in it so I guess he feels it's a lil inferior but who knows.


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2014)

What you guys fail to realize is that this is a worked line. He spent several years selecting to make this f3. 

Name other breeders hat actually work there line? Bet you could fit them on one hand.

You're paying for the work he put into these creations not just flagship male hit to every clone only. Which could take 3 months. 

Several years ago, this is what breeding was. Not that throwing pollen on unstable poly hybrids won't give you some good plants. This is a different level when it comes to true breeding.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 20, 2014)

kgp said:


> What you guys fail to realize is that this is a worked line. He spent several years selecting to make this f3.
> 
> Name other breeders hat actually work there line? Bet you could fit them on one hand.
> 
> ...


good point! very good point!


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2014)

Any pics,or test threads on them f3?


----------



## urban1026835 (Sep 20, 2014)

over at the farm there is a MASSIVE grow along going on where everyone is doing a sort of side by side ith some pretty big numbers being run @genuity


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

kgp said:


> What you guys fail to realize is that this is a worked line. He spent several years selecting to make this f3.
> 
> Name other breeders hat actually work there line? Bet you could fit them on one hand.
> 
> ...


You raise a good point, very few breeders work lines. I can only think of a handful that do in-lining. I think Moondawg actually is cheaper as Mosca offers a similar cross (F1), plus its an F2.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

Kgp hit the nail on the head. Had forgot about about them being worked. I wish more of the top breeders would do this but I think lots of breeders don't work the lines as people are into pheno hunting and finding gems themselves instead of having one pheno chosen for them and worked


----------



## TonightYou (Sep 20, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Kgp hit the nail on the head. Had forgot about about them being worked. I wish more of the top breeders would do this but I think lots of breeders don't work the lines as people are into pheno hunting and finding gems themselves instead of having one pheno chosen for them and worked


Some people like the pheno hunt, but wouldn't it be great to have beans that are relatively similar, having locked down traits, slight variations, and predictability within a pack?

The above is why I have been popping IBLs recently. Granted I've missed vigour for the most part. Still awaiting harvest, but it should be interesting.


----------



## kgp (Sep 20, 2014)

akhiymjames said:


> Kgp hit the nail on the head. Had forgot about about them being worked. I wish more of the top breeders would do this but I think lots of breeders don't work the lines as people are into pheno hunting and finding gems themselves instead of having one pheno chosen for them and worked


Is that why? Or don't they have a choice?

Tell me it wouldn't be the chit to see rare darkness offer,lee Roy, rugburn, 501 in a f3 line that each one would give you a great representation of the plant the breeder has been working on, the representation they find above average and you can get it consistently?

What about grape stomper f4? Grape phenols 8/10 females? Almost every plant would look like genuity grew it for you. You guys would go ape shit.


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2014)

Hehehe...

But it's lots of worked lines out,they just do not get a f1 f2....ect tag.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 20, 2014)

kgp said:


> Is that why? Or don't they have a choice?
> 
> Tell me it wouldn't be the chit to see rare darkness offer,lee Roy, rugburn, 501 in a f3 line that each one would give you a great representation of the plant the breeder has been working on, the representation they find above average and you can get it consistently?
> 
> What about grape stomper f4? Grape phenols 8/10 females? Almost every plant would look like genuity grew it for you. You guys would go ape shit.


Oh kgp I'm with you all the way. That's why I said I wish the top breeders did this. I for one would prefer ibl over f1 anyday. That would be sweet tho to get most of your females to come out like the pheno we want.


----------



## natro.hydro (Sep 20, 2014)

Would be tight to see RD work some of their lines further. Mrs. RD teased with a F4 of the Somali taxi ride which I would have totally bought, but have yet to see anything except empty promises lol. Doesnt help they have not been on here in months....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 11, 2014)

told ya! lmao!


----------



## Mr.Head (Oct 11, 2014)

natro.hydro said:


> Would be tight to see RD work some of their lines further. Mrs. RD teased with a F4 of the Somali taxi ride which I would have totally bought, but have yet to see anything except empty promises lol. Doesnt help they have not been on here in months....


That's what's stopping me from ordering from them. 

I got some LeeRoy freebies and I plan on judging their entire company on those two seeds. Their prices are too high IMO and if they aren't even working with the same genetics as in Colorado where they cut their teeth why would I order?

If the LeeRoys good I'll order some Scotts OG


----------



## TonightYou (Oct 11, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> That's what's stopping me from ordering from them.
> 
> I got some LeeRoy freebies and I plan on judging their entire company on those two seeds. Their prices are too high IMO and if they aren't even working with the same genetics as in Colorado where they cut their teeth why would I order?
> 
> If the LeeRoys good I'll order some Scotts OG


I've been contemplating buying some more beans for the special but decided I have enough to run. 

If they truly don't have the cuts, than the seed bank is selling bunk, or at least not what they state are the genetics. 

Gotta problem with that, I'll tell you what.


----------



## natro.hydro (Oct 11, 2014)

Part of me really hopes that they just say that for legal purposes. Not 100% on that just hoping... I just dont understand how you can say it is X strain with X parents and be specific like ghost og and what not and not have that cut at both breeding facilities.... absolutely no sense.
Even still though some of the grows of seeds I have seen on this site and IC, like 90% of them were bought online not in CO and they still looked dank as hell. But them saying they are against fems and releasing a GTH #1 fem version is definitely disheartening.
Why not go the whole nine yards and just make all your crosses as Autos .

Slightily related to this thread, I am now considering grabbing some loompa since I have found a reliable source for some of his beans. But alas I have more beans than sense or money at this point lol, at some point you gotta say enough, for now... Might just go with cabin fever since they have some yeti in their crosses and they are cheaper


----------



## COGrown (Oct 11, 2014)

Loompa's beans are at two or three rather trustworthy sources these days, so at least he branched out from the farm.

Don't know why we're talking rare dankness in a loompa thread, but if we're going to talk Rare Dankness, then...
RD is kind of between a rock and a hard place in some respects, CO's laws regarding seeds and plants are largely stupid. Did you know that every single plant grown in the state is supposed to be tracked and logged in a ridiculous system called MITS using RFID tags? Stupid is actually a drastic understatement. Nonetheless, it would be entirely illegal and unwise for them to either send their mother cuts overseas or to admit to sending their mother cuts overseass; so obviously they would not want to admit to doing so. It would also be highly illegal for them to send their own CO produced seeds overseas for distribution. RD has a history since their creation of very sanctimonious behavior regarding CO's cannabis laws, frequently trying to shit on and discredit other CO seed companies, if they could do so. Now have to appear to follow all the local laws (laws that the owners of their original home dispensary, rIverrock, had a very heavy hand in creating) at all times, as I would imagine plenty of people would not mind dropping a dime on them. This is why it is hard to get a straight answer from them about anything, and why their website says that they will not address queries about germination or other seed problems in any form at all (which does not exactly inspire confidence.) RD has also stopped visiting forums in the altogether, and now sticks entirely to the twitter and instagram. Much easier to avoid conversation/criticism that way. Who knows, maybe they are just busy shitting their pants over the fact that their in state competition has blown the fuck up in the past year, and they thought they had our entire state in some kind of seed lockdown monopoly. Whatevs, they lied to me about their genetics, so fuck 'em.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 11, 2014)

how did rd lie to you about their genetics?


----------



## COGrown (Oct 11, 2014)

Not just me.
They used to have a strain called the Fort Collins Trainwreck, right? Fort Collins Cough x Neville's Wreck. Totally plausible that they would have obtained a cut of the Cough, its been around but it is fairly tightly held. Professor P with Dynasty seeds has the real Cough clone, and has a strain with it that puts out very nice Cough dominant phenotypes. However, the Cough is also a 12 week *hydro* finishing strain, I have heard that it easily runs into the 13-14 week range for people growing organically. It stretches like a motherfucker too, it is a very jungle-y plant, I grew it for several years while I lived in the Fort. So, pairing it with a haze/trainwreck cross seemed, well, unwise, uncommercial, and not at all good for indoor growing. Their description of it online at the time also listed it as a 9 week sativa/indica hybrid with a medium amount of stretch, which seemed straight up impossible with those genetics. I attempted to talk to them about this cross online and was blown off on multiple different forums by all three of the then active rare dankness peeps. When I tried to talk to them at their booth at the Cannabis Cup in 2013, I was told that they used the "other Fort Collins Cough", the shorter flowering, faster one. The best part of all of this is around 2-3 months after I confronted them about it, they changed the description so that it reads like they are using the actual Cough, and maybe they did get around to getting the real clone and redoing that line. Or, maybe they just had a totally bullshit original description and fed me a line at the cup to make it seem more plausible. Either way, there was definitely some bullshit there.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 12, 2014)

that sucks. i hate when breeders do that shit!


----------



## BerrysBerries (Oct 15, 2014)

Loompa, I need the old school Chemdog in my life badly. Any idea when to look out for a drop???


----------



## Breko (Oct 15, 2014)

BerrysBerries said:


> Loompa, I need the old school Chemdog in my life badly. Any idea when to look out for a drop???


I think Loompa left when people didn't give him reach-arounds in this thread. He really wanted some ego stroking and it just wasn't happening.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 16, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I've been contemplating buying some more beans for the special but decided I have enough to run.
> 
> If they truly don't have the cuts, than the seed bank is selling bunk, or at least not what they state are the genetics.
> 
> Gotta problem with that, I'll tell you what.


 I dont know if things have changed since then,but it was talked about on page 1 of the RD thread. 



Mrs. Rare Dankness said:


> But one thing I need to explain real fast.. Got a email about the Colorado strains versers CALi.
> OK .. if you have 2 parents a mom and dad and they have sex in Colorado, Spain, Cali, Bumfuck egypt, there kids are the same genetic make-up... THe exact strains are in the locations.. it's called cloning people.
> sorry but i have grown tired of people asking for "real"seeds.


----------



## SeedHo (Oct 16, 2014)

Breko said:


> I think Loompa left when people didn't give him reach-arounds in this thread. He really wanted some ego stroking and it just wasn't happening.View attachment 3274414


are you saying that there is a breeder that has a huge ego, i just can`t believe that. all the hard work they do just for all of us growers, it just can`t be so.lmfao!


----------



## BerrysBerries (Oct 16, 2014)

Lmao! About what I figured. Any suggestions, dinachem, hso chem, maybe a really funky skunk?


----------



## BDOGKush (Oct 16, 2014)

I read through most of this thread, I was interested in looking into Loompas gear but after coming across this thread, I've lost all interest. 

This started out with a "fake" Loompa, real Loompa comes in and takes the same stance as the guy he claims wasn't him. 

Then he posts half truths about Attitude not stocking his gear and doesn't have anything to say about getting his gear stocked at Herbies.

After all this I assume the only place to buy his gear is still THC Farmer? Despite all the customers that said they'd buy his gear if it was offered from someone else?

If having to answer questions about the integrity of who he does business with is enough to scare him off, then maybe he is a breeder that deserves to be run out of here.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 16, 2014)

COGrown said:


> Not just me.
> They used to have a strain called the Fort Collins Trainwreck, right? Fort Collins Cough x Neville's Wreck. Totally plausible that they would have obtained a cut of the Cough, its been around but it is fairly tightly held. Professor P with Dynasty seeds has the real Cough clone, and has a strain with it that puts out very nice Cough dominant phenotypes. However, the Cough is also a 12 week *hydro* finishing strain, I have heard that it easily runs into the 13-14 week range for people growing organically. It stretches like a motherfucker too, it is a very jungle-y plant, I grew it for several years while I lived in the Fort. So, pairing it with a haze/trainwreck cross seemed, well, unwise, uncommercial, and not at all good for indoor growing. Their description of it online at the time also listed it as a 9 week sativa/indica hybrid with a medium amount of stretch, which seemed straight up impossible with those genetics. I attempted to talk to them about this cross online and was blown off on multiple different forums by all three of the then active rare dankness peeps. When I tried to talk to them at their booth at the Cannabis Cup in 2013, I was told that they used the "other Fort Collins Cough", the shorter flowering, faster one. The best part of all of this is around 2-3 months after I confronted them about it, they changed the description so that it reads like they are using the actual Cough, and maybe they did get around to getting the real clone and redoing that line. Or, maybe they just had a totally bullshit original description and fed me a line at the cup to make it seem more plausible. Either way, there was definitely some bullshit there.


First i understand where your coming from, as far as them saying they have one cut, but have another.....not cool!!
Now as far as having strains that are longer flowering sativas, that are crossed, the more common sense is that the offspring will be long flowering. But since we don't exactly know what's IN the genetics, shorter ones can come out! Also, i crossed a very haze Jack Herer to a Sour Diesel clone and the offspring were done in 7 weeks!! So many variables in genetic recombining. 
I also had a Golden Tiger that was a dwarf and grew like a bonsai!
Tonight You has a Bangi Haze that looks indica!!!
So hard to know what is gonna express itself, that's where a true breeder earns their merit! I heard Scott from Rare Dankness talk shop on a video, i was not impressed with his knowledge at all, kinda sounded like a tool. Also watched this high times video called How to Grow Like a Pro with Nico Escondito....What the fuck is this moron doing in a video, and Marisol in Colorado, your plants looked like SHIT!!!! Then the worst of all is the interview with Chemdog! I hope this isn't the real Chemdog, cause this guy doesn't know anything, just a flabby nerd that got super lucky!!! No actual skills, what a disapointment!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 16, 2014)

kona gold said:


> First i understand where your coming from, as far as them saying they have one cut, but have another.....not cool!!
> Now as far as having strains that are longer flowering sativas, that are crossed, the more common sense is that the offspring will be long flowering. But since we don't exactly know what's IN the genetics, shorter ones can come out! Also, i crossed a very haze Jack Herer to a Sour Diesel clone and the offspring were done in 7 weeks!! So many variables in genetic recombining.
> I also had a Golden Tiger that was a dwarf and grew like a bonsai!
> Tonight You has a Bangi Haze that looks indica!!!
> So hard to know what is gonna express itself, that's where a true breeder earns their merit! I heard Scott from Rare Dankness talk shop on a video, i was not impressed with his knowledge at all, kinda sounded like a tool. Also watched this high times video called How to Grow Like a Pro with Nico Escondito....What the fuck is this moron doing in a video, and Marisol in Colorado, your plants looked like SHIT!!!! Then the worst of all is the interview with Chemdog! I hope this isn't the real Chemdog, cause this guy doesn't know anything, just a flabby nerd that got super lucky!!! No actual skills, what a disapointment!


There's a lot of douches in this industry, but fortunately enough decent people to more than make up for it. Scott Reach is the best grower and breeder in CO, maybe the world, at least according to Scott Reach. The problem is that its the self-promoting shitasses who flock to the cannabis media industry and get big ol' profiles of their garbage rooms. The powdery mildew/Swerve tcc room is my all-time favorite example of this, but yes that article on Marisol was also a good example. I don't know enough about Chem to know if he ever claimed to be anything other than a guy who was lucky enough to find some extremely good bagseed, but that's all he's seemed to be to me.


----------



## Breko (Oct 16, 2014)

BerrysBerries said:


> Lmao! About what I figured. Any suggestions, dinachem, hso chem, maybe a really funky skunk?


I'd go with some cabin fever, redeye, bodhi, illuminati, sin city.....They all have some FUNK.


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 20, 2015)

Loompa drop at firestax


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 20, 2015)

$218 CAD for a pack. No thanks.

But it is nice to see his work somewhere that seems to be reputable so far, from the limited amount I have read at least.


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 21, 2015)

I like Loompa for working his lines and all cus most breeders don't but what about the breeders who are working their lines and the price for a pack isn't that high. I know his gear is fire but I just don't see paying $200 a pack when you can find gear just as good for 2/3 less. I'm gonna get his gear eventually and it'll be the most expensive seeds I ever bought but I just don't think it's worth it with all the options.


----------



## King Arthur (Feb 21, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> I like Loompa for working his lines and all cus most breeders don't but what about the breeders who are working their lines and the price for a pack isn't that high. I know his gear is fire but I just don't see paying $200 a pack when you can find gear just as good for 2/3 less. I'm gonna get his gear eventually and it'll be the most expensive seeds I ever bought but I just don't think it's worth it with all the options.


I wouldn't pull the trigger, there is so much fire to be found especially in freebies. What if you get nothing out of that 200 bucks... that would be a real shitty feeling. Even worse than how I felt after my room full of cali con decided to turn lesbians with dicks and pollinate each other. 

That was a nightmare


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 21, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I wouldn't pull the trigger, there is so much fire to be found especially in freebies. What if you get nothing out of that 200 bucks... that would be a real shitty feeling. Even worse than how I felt after my room full of cali con decided to turn lesbians with dicks and pollinate each other.
> 
> That was a nightmare


Well I've done my research on his gear and it is fire so I'm not worried about not finding something good. It's just the fact that there is fire out there for wayyy less that's worked too. I just see no justification in paying $200 for gear when the best known breeders like Bodhi, GGG SinCity and many others and the packs aren't close to that price. Now Cali Conn is a different story I've heard about there many problems and complaints even tho there's some good in their stuff too but way too much bad overrides the good with them. I just love good genetics and he has them but the price is just insane but I'll be getting something from


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 22, 2015)

The beans are expensive, no doubt. I go through packs looking for keepers, I usually do 2 or 3 packs of a strain at a time. The real cost is the several months that whole process takes to dedicate a room and see whats good while keeping mothers of everything till I get potentials tested. 

Ive done packs from the other breeders listed. I did a 3 pack run of bodhi love triangle and found a bunch of decent B+ plants that werent worth running again. Also a 3 pack run of bodhi Pura Vida which had a lot of decent plants and one pheno that was fire as shit 25% thc but hermed both times I ran it. I did 3 packs of ggg bright moments and got a bunch of frosty sweet smelling mids. 

Point being is I dont think back on how affordable those seeds were, they were just dead ends. Im running 2 packs of yeti now and will do 3 packs of foo dog next, loompa could turn out to be the same. But if I find the flame then the $175 price for entry is peanuts.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 22, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> The beans are expensive, no doubt. I go through packs looking for keepers, I usually do 2 or 3 packs of a strain at a time. The real cost is the several months that whole process takes to dedicate a room and see whats good while keeping mothers of everything till I get potentials tested.
> 
> Ive done packs from the other breeders listed. I did a 3 pack run of bodhi love triangle and found a bunch of decent B+ plants that werent worth running again. Also a 3 pack run of bodhi Pura Vida which had a lot of decent plants and one pheno that was fire as shit 25% thc but hermed both times I ran it. I did 3 packs of ggg bright moments and got a bunch of frosty sweet smelling mids.
> 
> Point being is I dont think back on how affordable those seeds were, they were just dead ends. Im running 2 packs of yeti now and will do 3 packs of foo dog next, loompa could turn out to be the same. But if I find the flame then the $175 price for entry is peanuts.


i am on board with this .... i would buy more loompa seeds if my yetis and foodogs look good. 200 is cheap for elbows of the fire


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 22, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> The beans are expensive, no doubt. I go through packs looking for keepers, I usually do 2 or 3 packs of a strain at a time. The real cost is the several months that whole process takes to dedicate a room and see whats good while keeping mothers of everything till I get potentials tested.
> 
> Ive done packs from the other breeders listed. I did a 3 pack run of bodhi love triangle and found a bunch of decent B+ plants that werent worth running again. Also a 3 pack run of bodhi Pura Vida which had a lot of decent plants and one pheno that was fire as shit 25% thc but hermed both times I ran it. I did 3 packs of ggg bright moments and got a bunch of frosty sweet smelling mids.
> 
> Point being is I dont think back on how affordable those seeds were, they were just dead ends. Im running 2 packs of yeti now and will do 3 packs of foo dog next, loompa could turn out to be the same. But if I find the flame then the $175 price for entry is peanuts.


please report back with you results on yeti and foodog, id love to know your results! not happy your bright moments was mids as im bout to flower out 6 fems but love the feedback. soon will be a huge yeti run so im eager that you find fire....


----------



## akhiymjames (Feb 22, 2015)

All valid points and like I said I'll try the gear to see what I get. The Yeti its the only thing that interests me from him or maybe Foodog. Def wanna see results too so please post when its convenient for you


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 23, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> please report back with you results on yeti and foodog, id love to know your results! not happy your bright moments was mids as im bout to flower out 6 fems but love the feedback. soon will be a huge yeti run so im eager that you find fire....


 Will do. Good luck on the bright moments. Mids mightve been a harsh description..I just had high expectations and didnt find any stand outs.


----------



## Joedank (Feb 23, 2015)

first yeti just broke soil this morning


----------



## Joedank (Mar 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> first yeti just broke soil this morning


spoke too soon 0/3 on yetis 
1/7 on foodogs.
with those results and the babying beans recive in my care i WONT be buying more loompa. 
hope og sq lives up to its rep


----------



## genuity (Mar 9, 2015)

That sucks...

I do hope they pop at some point for ya..


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

No doubt, sending good vibes your way, that's fucking rough. Let's see how Loomps Customer Service is.


----------



## Joedank (Mar 9, 2015)

genuity said:


> That sucks...
> 
> I do hope they pop at some point for ya..





Mr.Head said:


> No doubt, sending good vibes your way, that's fucking rough. Let's see how Loomps Customer Service is.


oh i dont need nothing from nobody. some of my seed runs i make my self go 0 for 50 somtimes... I was told that the seeds were not properly stored . i scarafied the last 2 of each by cutting off the sharpe edge of the seed with razor all popped one could not shed the seed head other withered ... one foodog left . gotta just be in the stars for me .... the three stardog x tahoe EXPOLDED out of the seeds, as well as elephant stomper, fire stomper, an many others i popped.... as i said the seeds were a gift and cost me nothing...
thanks for the vibes. right back at ya


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 9, 2015)

Joedank said:


> oh i dont need nothing from nobody. some of my seed runs go 0 for 50 somtimes... I was told that the seeds were not properly stored . i scarafied the last 2 of each by cutting off the sharpe edge of the seed with razor all popped one could not shed the seed head other withered ... one foodog left . gotta just be in the stars for me .... the three stardog x tahoe EXPOLDED out of the seeds, as well as elephant stomper, fire stomper, an many others i popped.... as i said the seeds were a gift and cost me nothing...
> thanks for the vibes. right back at ya


Oh right on man, I was afraid you dropped 400 on those lol  that would have been some shit .

Glad they were free. Hopefully that one you got left is the bee's knees


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 9, 2015)

I got 100% germ on 21 yeti seeds. Unfortunately only 6 turned out to be females though


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2015)

you saving any of the males? 6 fems isnt too bad, 30% f/m


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2015)

" The reason loompa may have people out to get him is because he took a lot of money and what he sold them was crap. Not everyone that grows in California is a sucker (infact, most of the people growing on a large scale in nor cal are pretty dangerous people to go trying to take advantage of.) What I'm saying is that there are, intact, some very nasty people that are very pissed off at loompa. Humboldt is a very small place. Anyone that is from there knows this to be a fact. He will get what is coming to him whether you believe it will happen or not."


sounds like loompa is making lots of friends....


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 9, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> you saving any of the males? 6 fems isnt too bad, 30% f/m


 No didnt save any males, I might with the foo dogs when I get to them but didnt feel like messing with pollen now. 

Haha who is that other quote from..sounds like red eyed conjecture from some townie wingnut


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 9, 2015)

some dude on ic


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 21, 2015)

Unfortunately this yeti run has turned into a testicle festival. I pulled 3 plants so far,Im gonna look really closely at the rest tomorrow.

Its definitely the gear and not environmental stress. My room temps and everything are in order and zero light leaks etc. These are clones I took from mature seed plants. I vegged them to about a foot and flipped them to flower,the balls started appearing a couple weeks in.


----------



## genuity (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah,lots getting balls on his work.....sucks


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Unfortunately this yeti run has turned into a testicle festival. I pulled 3 plants so far,Im gonna look really closely at the rest tomorrow.
> 
> Its definitely the gear and not environmental stress. My room temps and everything are in order and zero light leaks etc. These are clones I took from mature seed plants. I vegged them to about a foot and flipped them to flower,the balls started appearing a couple weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3376909 View attachment 3376910 View attachment 3376911


bummer cant try much harder than this^^^^
hope my foodogs turn out ok.....


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Unfortunately this yeti run has turned into a testicle festival. I pulled 3 plants so far,Im gonna look really closely at the rest tomorrow.
> 
> Its definitely the gear and not environmental stress. My room temps and everything are in order and zero light leaks etc. These are clones I took from mature seed plants. I vegged them to about a foot and flipped them to flower,the balls started appearing a couple weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3376909 View attachment 3376910 View attachment 3376911


damn that really sucks! i hope its just those few...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 21, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Unfortunately this yeti run has turned into a testicle festival. I pulled 3 plants so far,Im gonna look really closely at the rest tomorrow.
> 
> Its definitely the gear and not environmental stress. My room temps and everything are in order and zero light leaks etc. These are clones I took from mature seed plants. I vegged them to about a foot and flipped them to flower,the balls started appearing a couple weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 3376909 View attachment 3376910 View attachment 3376911


B's $80 B+ looking a lil better now huh? lol


----------



## chirim2003 (Mar 21, 2015)

cant go wrong with B's gear has always been top notch and no disapointments. biggest problem has always been deciding what to keep and what to cut


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 21, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> B's $80 B+ looking a lil better now huh? lol


 B+ is B+ from any angle. And there were several herms in the bodhi gear I ran too.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

b+ doesnt cut it...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> b+ doesnt cut it...


 unless we're talking shrooms.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> b+ doesnt cut it...



b+ > straight herm... any day all day.. That's it.. A>B+ and so forth lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

no arguement over here lol herms trash!


----------



## Joedank (Mar 21, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> b+ > straight herm... any day all day.. That's it.. A>B+ and so forth lol


not for me i run the real sour d and it well known she throws the nanners . but what A+ smoke..
less well known hermi prone gear:
deathstar, GSC, CHERRY PIE, OGRE, TRIANGLE, ect so A+hermis > b+ stable...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not for me i run the real sour d and it well known she throws the nanners . but what A+ smoke..
> less well known hermi prone gear:
> deathstar, GSC, CHERRY PIE, OGRE, TRIANGLE, ect so A+hermis > b+ stable...


That was no nanner player


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not for me i run the real sour d and it well known she throws the nanners . but what A+ smoke..
> less well known hermi prone gear:
> deathstar, GSC, CHERRY PIE, OGRE, TRIANGLE, ect so A+hermis > b+ stable...


interesting point, always exception to the rules! few nanners is one thing...


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

i know im not trashing this cookies or pie....


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 21, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i know im not trashing this cookies or pie....


 you still running cannaventure's cookies g2?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 21, 2015)

racerboy71 said:


> you still running cannaventure's cookies g2?


i have two moms(fc1 n 2) iv kept going, but running forum cut last few runs. less stable and even less potent then the cv flamers, but the flavor has me coming back. last 2 times i cut at 53 dazes and got nice blueberry terps! so weird but so good. good effects as well...


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

Well I personally wouldn't want to settle for B+ but when it comes to cannabis there are so many factors that intrigue me that I find it easy to enjoy the vast variety without getting stuck on the "how fucked up did I just get". I enjoy the many different effects from all the different terpenes and cannabinoids. I wanna learn how to make some thc-v added to my plants.


----------



## chirim2003 (Mar 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Well I personally wouldn't want to settle for B+ but when it comes to cannabis there are so many factors that intrigue me that I find it easy to enjoy the vast variety without getting stuck on the "how fucked up did I just get". I enjoy the many different effects from all the different terpenes and cannabinoids. I wanna learn how to make some thc-v added to my plants.



supposedly by adding uva and uvb will increase both thc and thcv. is said to help durring last 2 weeks of flower durring lights on


----------



## Joedank (Mar 22, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Well I personally wouldn't want to settle for B+ but when it comes to cannabis there are so many factors that intrigue me that I find it easy to enjoy the vast variety without getting stuck on the "how fucked up did I just get". I enjoy the many different effects from all the different terpenes and cannabinoids. I wanna learn how to make some thc-v added to my plants.


durban and other south african strains have thcv . thats why durban is inmy breeding for starins i like to smoke in the evening.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 22, 2015)

chirim2003 said:


> supposedly by adding uva and uvb will increase both thc and thcv. is said to help durring last 2 weeks of flower durring lights on


I got UV on the panels, I don't fuck around with UVB though I don't want to get some cancer just for growing some pot.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 24, 2015)

Joedank said:


> not for me i run the real sour d and it well known she throws the nanners . but what A+ smoke..
> less well known hermi prone gear:
> deathstar, GSC, CHERRY PIE, OGRE, TRIANGLE, ect so A+hermis > b+ stable...


Deathstar hermie prone .??? I'm about to order the true OG x deathstar cross from pisces genetics ...!!


----------



## Joedank (Mar 24, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Deathstar hermie prone .??? I'm about to order the true OG x deathstar cross from pisces genetics ...!!


true og was AWSOME thats a cut i want back.
it was hongkong and deathstar i ment to put on that list. sorry for the inconvience.
but yes hate to break it to you but it flipped for me an a few friends in denver . we all dropped both from the list .
how do you think they got the pollen for femmed seeds . i was not from stresses it flipped from a leaning to go that way.
now you can get REAL lucky in FEMMED breeding with a trait for monoceious growth popping up in some crosss...

sour d x sensistar(male) is not the real deathstar it is femmed breeding
from IC MAG user:
I didnt know where to put this so feel free to move it if you have to. This thread is intended for pictures and information on the DEATH STAR. It recently had a spread in high times, and after growing it, i feel it deserves its own thread here. I was gifted this strain by a friend who is an excellent grower and well connected as far as good strains go. As far as i know, it is a cross of a female sensi star forced to make pollen x female ECSD. Not 100% sure tho. Sorry, i will find all of this out and post it correctly, as i hate misinformation.


----------



## Green Grower #2 (Mar 25, 2015)

I would really appreciate some input , Ok- Grown outside, what strain would have the best looks , Grown outdoors ,we all know buds can look browner , I have done good with og raskal white master & Wifi & WSS , but i would like to have few more strains ,, Loompa sounds like great stuff , But outdoors looks are harder to achieve ,, Does Any loompas stuff look good if grown outdoors ?? I see what is now available is yeti f3-Purple dogwood f2--Silver Bubster---Moondawg f2--Foodog---Black yeti ,,,,the Foodog sounds pretty good since it might finish a bit faster or yeti f3 possibly ?? Anyone seen any of loompas grown outside ,, Thank you in advance !!!


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

Some of the most amazing colored buds come from outdoors, loompas gear is just boo boo.


----------



## KLITE (Mar 26, 2015)

I spoke to the main breeder from loompa farms recently at spannabis.
He was the only bank who didnt give me free beans! Evry bank i spoke to gave me what they were most proud of to try. Shit even DNA gave me free ceeds and i really disliked speaking to matt.
He did mention they make selection out of 6000 specimen whether or not thats true id really like to find out.


----------



## kgp (Mar 26, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Some of the most amazing colored buds come from outdoors, loompas gear is just boo boo.


Have you ever grown loompas gear?


----------



## kgp (Mar 26, 2015)

KLITE said:


> I spoke to the main breeder from loompa farms recently at spannabis.
> He was the only bank who didnt give me free beans! Evry bank i spoke to gave me what they were most proud of to try. Shit even DNA gave me free ceeds and i really disliked speaking to matt.
> He did mention they make selection out of 6000 specimen whether or not thats true id really like to find out.


at 200 bucks a pop, no doubt he would. Hell, he has a hard time keeping stock.

I find it hard to believe that he selects out of 6000 plants.

I am tossing the yeti f3 I have. It was greendot labs personal selection. May be great for concentrates but I don't think its all that. Not bad, but not the best.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> at 200 bucks a pop, no doubt he would. Hell, he has a hard time keeping stock.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that he selects out of 6000 plants.
> 
> I am tossing the yeti f3 I have. It was greendot labs personal selection. May be great for concentrates but I don't think its all that. Not bad, but not the best.


Kgp what is the closest cut of real OG that is available in seed that you say is the best or closest representation. I know the forest Fire you said was well but I'm also looking for stability and read it may throw nanners . I can't have that as they'll be in a garden with others . AnyhOw thanks for the feedback .


----------



## kgp (Mar 26, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Kgp what is the closest cut of real OG that is available in seed that you say is the best or closest representation. I know the forest Fire you said was well but I'm also looking for stability and read it may throw nanners . I can't have that as they'll be in a garden with others . AnyhOw thanks for the feedback .


Honestly, the closer you get to real og, the greater he chances of hermies are. With that being said, Cali connection Buddha Tahoe was closest to real og. You must buy a couple packs and you must be ready to cull anytime, there is fire in them packs as well as some fucked up plants.


----------



## ActionHanks (Mar 26, 2015)

Also shying away from my yeti crosses.
The best Og ive grown and sampled was Archieves casper Og, it was stable and hit pretty well, but to be honest, ive never smoked anything with the name Og in that has made me think "oh damn this is the stuff right here". Ive tried maybe 4-5 Ogs and Og crosses, must be smoking some shitty ones or maybe it just doesnt affect me in the same way but i have no idea how the whole OG hype has maintained itself for over a decade. The closer you get the more likely nanners? No ty. I just dont feel anything in the smoke thats worth the risk of herm or the price of a "real Og" in seed form. Plus no one actually has any idea what it really is, whole thing sounds like a wild goose chase for something that for all we know, could have never really existed.


----------



## kgp (Mar 26, 2015)

ActionHanks said:


> Also shying away from my yeti crosses.
> The best Og ive grown and sampled was Archieves casper Og, it was stable and hit pretty well, but to be honest, ive never smoked anything with the name Og in that has made me think "oh damn this is the stuff right here". Ive tried maybe 4-5 Ogs and Og crosses, must be smoking some shitty ones or maybe it just doesnt affect me in the same way but i have no idea how the whole OG hype has maintained itself for over a decade. The closer you get the more likely nanners? No ty. I just dont feel anything in the smoke thats worth the risk of herm or the price of a "real Og" in seed form. Plus no one actually has any idea what it really is, whole thing sounds like a wild goose chase for something that for all we know, could have never really existed.


I don't belive the og is hype. I get the concern for trying it in seed form, it can be a big risk. The difference between the real cut and seeds is that the cut doesn't throw nanners or balls.

I have caught the wild goose in the chase. I know it exists because I have it. It lives up to tthe hype in my eyes. Nothing I ever grew from seed can compare.

It's all I smoke. Gets me high every time. I find it to be my holy grail of cannabis.

Yeti doesn't compare. Even a selected yeti. Not up to par with real og.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 26, 2015)

Well in fact I have a pack of Casper OG that I got in the mail a few days ago . Cannot wait to run It hanks . 


kgp said:


> I don't belive the og is hype. I get the concern for trying it in seed form, it can be a big risk. The difference between the real cut and seeds is that the cut doesn't throw nanners or balls.
> 
> I have caught the wild goose in the chase. I know it exists because I have it. It lives up to tthe hype in my eyes. Nothing I ever grew from seed can compare.
> 
> ...


What did you think of Dr Greenthumbs cut ? Exclude his pricing . Just your opinion on the cut lol ( most people hate his pricing ) .


----------



## chirim2003 (Mar 26, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Well in fact I have a pack of Casper OG that I got in the mail a few days ago . Cannot wait to run It hanks .
> 
> What did you think of Dr Greenthumbs cut ? Exclude his pricing . Just your opinion on the cut lol ( most people hate his pricing ) .


i agree with kgp on the tahoe from cali conn but like he said atleast 2 packs and be ready to chop its not if but when. also i have dr g's ghost cut and i think its up at the top of the list but not quite there. as far as a real og no hell no yeti doesnt come close. im runnin a triangle cut now thats the one but also outfall is crossin that to a killer faceoff cut he has it should be intereating. i want some of those beans to play with for sure


----------



## kgp (Mar 26, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> Well in fact I have a pack of Casper OG that I got in the mail a few days ago . Cannot wait to run It hanks .
> 
> What did you think of Dr Greenthumbs cut ? Exclude his pricing . Just your opinion on the cut lol ( most people hate his pricing ) .


If he has the real ghost cut, it's phenominal cuz I have the same. I've never sampled his cut but have seen a few of his grows. The s1 seed grows don't resmeble the ghost in looks at all, but I can't say how they compare smoke wise because I've never tried it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 26, 2015)

when people that have never smoked og are giving smoke reports on og, misinformations gonna fly! when you smoke og you can pick it out so easily. the only flowers that come close is chem and sour. and headband. and i see why. im not blessed to be around a clone scene but iv been lucky enuff to get good flowers.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 26, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> when people that have never smoked og are giving smoke reports on og, misinformations gonna fly! when you smoke og you can pick it out so easily. the only flowers that come close is chem and sour. and headband. and i see why. im not blessed to be around a clone scene but iv been lucky enuff to get good flowers.


I hear ya . I've learned and grown a lot in my first year . Me and a partner have done 20+ strains and it's been a ride . I'm asking because I'm almost to the point where I'll be buying OG"s and will be running several from several breeders just for my own knowledge . Only helps to ask people like kgp who knows OGs probably better than his own family to be giving me good Info . As of now I have Casper Og Archive seeds . I will be ordering the Cali con hermie shit to look for gold that I've seen Come through. Any other good OG crosses and or representations ? Reserva Privida OG#18? Kirkwood ?


----------



## kgp (Mar 26, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I hear ya . I've learned and grown a lot in my first year . Me and a partner have done 20+ strains and it's been a ride . I'm asking because I'm almost to the point where I'll be buying OG"s and will be running several from several breeders just for my own knowledge . Only helps to ask people like kgp who knows OGs probably better than his own family to be giving me good Info . As of now I have Casper Og Archive seeds . I will be ordering the Cali con hermie shit to look for gold that I've seen Come through. Any other good OG crosses and or representations ? Reserva Privida OG#18? Kirkwood ?


My friend ran reserva privada regular og, not the 18. Really good representation . That was years ago.

Never ran archives gear but all I hear is good things.


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> My friend ran reserva privada regular og, not the 18. Really good representation . That was years ago.
> 
> Never ran archives gear but all I hear is good things.


May be on your list to try sometime .


----------



## chirim2003 (Mar 26, 2015)

i think a big problem is that there is so much stuff bein passed around and bein called things it isnt and its so hard to compare them all because who really has time or space to run them all to see. would be nice if everyone could get together and see and try everyones stuff and make a comon decision and sort shit.out lol


----------



## chirim2003 (Mar 26, 2015)

not sayin any of it is really bad just not as good or what its really said to be


----------



## kgp (Mar 26, 2015)

chirim2003 said:


> i think a big problem is that there is so much stuff bein passed around and bein called things it isnt and its so hard to compare them all because who really has time or space to run them all to see. would be nice if everyone could get together and see and try everyones stuff and make a comon decision and sort shit.out lol


Like a roll it up cannabis convention.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> Like a roll it up cannabis convention.


We could have finshaggy seminars.!~


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> Like a roll it up cannabis convention.





Mr.Head said:


> We could have finshaggy seminars.!~


Haha! I can see it now...

Guest Speakers Include...

kgp: Everything OG

Sativied: Proper breeding techniques, and why America sucks

st0wandgrow: Trolling etiquette

Brek: How to get banned 3 times in one day

BostonGardenahh: Beast mode 

Calicat: How to memorize every cannabis strain known to man

Uncle Ben: <autograph session>


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

kgp said:


> Like a roll it up cannabis convention.


I just watched a video about this huge eco convention where farmers get together every year and bring their seeds, all the seeds are labeled and FREE of charge. You pay your entrance fee which covers all the shit going on and your free seeds. They had organic stuff, black corn, mayan rice or quin oi or whatever.I am talking one of the coolest things I have ever seen.

If we had a convention like that I would be so down to be part of it. Oh you want grape ape beans? I got 200 right here and you can take as many as you need. The cool thing about the convention I saw was that people weren't being greedy they were taking enough for them to practically plant in a season or two and leaving the rest for others to enjoy. It was so fucking beautiful if we could recreate it with cannabis it would revolutionize the whole game.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

Mr.Head said:


> We could have finshaggy seminars.!~


Finshaggy will get his office in the custodial bathrooms.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> LOL


Me n Brek wouldn't get kicked out in person, you guys would be like bring that shit over here booiiiiiiiii!


----------



## chirim2003 (Mar 26, 2015)

it should be done in a friendly state for sure if nothing else it would be fun to do and meet people


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Mar 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Haha! I can see it now...
> 
> Guest Speakers Include...
> 
> ...


Tonight You: Why Detroit's not THAT bad

Genuity: Why Gage is better than you

Thumpeasy: Internet Grammar tips

Bigworm6969: How to grow shit proper 101


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 26, 2015)

chirim2003 said:


> it should be done in a friendly state for sure if nothing else it would be fun to do and meet people


Lets do it in alabama, where cousins are super friendly.


----------



## genuity (Mar 26, 2015)

Hahahaha...I'm feeling all warm a fuzzy inside,I can feel the love........


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 27, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I hear ya . I've learned and grown a lot in my first year . Me and a partner have done 20+ strains and it's been a ride . I'm asking because I'm almost to the point where I'll be buying OG"s and will be running several from several breeders just for my own knowledge . Only helps to ask people like kgp who knows OGs probably better than his own family to be giving me good Info . As of now I have Casper Og Archive seeds . I will be ordering the Cali con hermie shit to look for gold that I've seen Come through. Any other good OG crosses and or representations ? Reserva Privida OG#18? Kirkwood ?


iv grown buddah tahoe and  the rp og. both were great, the rp og was a better rep of og. i would grow archive gear in a second with no hesitation. casper would be one of my choices as well as kirkwood. karma genetics is good choice as well, you can find a journal with 100 karma og beans cracked on ic.


----------



## thump easy (Mar 27, 2015)

Still waiting to see lumps gear through n true it's not on many menues shit goji still sticking around?? Kind makes me wounder shit tahoe black water still on menues the menues speak louder than words n gimiks swerve hate to say it but I see your shit still to this day? we have that black water a purple phenoe sold out in the first day on a weekday. lolz the way the flow goes has no lie the way people buy is the truth supply and demand.. Im realy over the lumpa beef i dont realy care anymore but yet to see someone with his gear...


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 27, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> iv grown buddah tahoe and the rp og. both were great, the rp og was a better rep of og. i would grow archive gear in a second with no hesitation. casper would be one of my choices as well as kirkwood. karma genetics is good choice as well, you can find a journal with 100 karma og beans cracked on ic.


Yea karma will be in the lineup soon . !


----------



## your royal highness (Apr 9, 2015)

i have been growing out the yeti f3 for a few rounds now. i ordered the seeds from thc bay, received them in less than two weeks. twice. i have been smoking since '66 and can't say i have found ANYTHING better than this yeti. i wish y'all could try some and see what i am talking about...

Loompa seems to me like a stand up guy in the midst of a den of thieves. the proof is in the flowers. all the phenos i had were major dank... hard to pick a winner.

a lot of this thread ( as much as i could take anyway) was penned by clildren? peeps who have never grown and like to talk?

idk, but my experience is not what i have seen here... i am in contact with others who have ordered from thc bay and grew out the seeds - ZERO problems.

some of y'all need to learn how to use the interweb... just sayin'.


----------



## $!LK¥ MåN£ (Apr 9, 2015)

Sup Loompa!


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

i like the yeti also but i wont buy anymore loompa gear after runnin it. i had yeti f3 along side animal cookies clone only and c99 and grape stomper and wifi and the yeti had nanners pop up from 4 weeks on. thats the only plant ive ever had do that and nothing else did during that grow. i was constantly pickin them off but i let finish was great i agree. but i know it wasnt what i was doin that caused it as everything else was perfect except for the yeti. i dont know if he had a bad batch as it happens or what but it was a first for me. not to mention only 6 of the yeti beans popped but all the others did except 1 wifi bean but i think that was because the beans were 2+yrs old


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2015)

LMAO


----------



## your royal highness (Apr 9, 2015)

if this is your experience, i respect that. if it is from the words of antother...meh.

there sure is a lot of hate over here. lots of drama. lots of children too.

glad i looked in. 

i'm out.


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

your royal highness said:


> if this is your experience, i respect that. if it is from the words of antother...meh.
> 
> there sure is a lot of hate over here. lots of drama. lots of children too.
> 
> ...



there was no hate from me what so ever. if you read what i wrote i said that what i let finish was great but it was a pain in the ass pickin balls of the 4 yeti girls i had from 4weeks on. like i said they are the only plants ive had that have done that especially during that grow. just an honest review and not out of line in any way


----------



## chirim2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

i am however still interested in a couple of his new ones comin out but unsure after the yeti fiasco i had. underfoo sounds interesting


----------



## Joedank (Apr 9, 2015)

got two foodogs going that stemrubs are making me stoked ...


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2015)

your royal highness said:


> if this is your experience, i respect that. if it is from the words of antother...meh.
> 
> there sure is a lot of hate over here. lots of drama. lots of children too.
> 
> ...


ill give a honest opinion in few months, so far iv flowered one plant and def enjoyed the end product.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 10, 2015)

docs ghost cut is as good as og gets imho[test grows on the web]
never seen balls on it..i have seen multiple og shoot outs[before all the trues , and platinums ,and caspers etc surfaced]
it was always in top ones..the new ogs may be good though..but docs ghost is real
and no i have not smoked a pile of different ones


----------



## kgp (Apr 10, 2015)

OLD MOTHER SATIVA said:


> docs ghost cut is as good as og gets imho[test grows on the web]
> never seen balls on it..i have seen multiple og shoot outs[before all the trues , and platinums ,and caspers etc surfaced]
> it was always in top ones..the new ogs may be good though..but docs ghost is real
> and no i have not smoked a pile of different ones


When you say docs ghost cut, I assume you're talking about the s1 seeds, right? I don't think doc hands out his cut.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 10, 2015)

ill have the ghost cut very shortly, pretty excited to say the least!


----------



## kgp (Apr 10, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> ill have the ghost cut very shortly, pretty excited to say the least!


It's a great cut. It was my fav but after numerous times going back and forth I think my SFV took the lead. A little more lemon funk. Especially incloning. What a bitch. Over 20 days to show a root. Most strains I can get in 5-7 days.

Good luck, I'm glad you are going to get a chance to run her.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Apr 11, 2015)

kgp said:


> When you say docs ghost cut, I assume you're talking about the s1 seeds, right? I don't think doc hands out his cut.


correct....


----------



## JohnnyTHCeeds (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey Loompa crew,
I just picked up your three CBD crosses from NGR
*Swiss Gold x Bubster
Canna Tsu x Bubster
AC/DC x Bubster*

I can't find any CBD:THC numbers or descriptions for any of these.
Can you send me some info on what to expect and the flowering times ......ect.
Links to your website or what ever you got.....
Thanks
Johnny


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 21, 2015)

No one affiliated with Loompa seeds posts here. The thread was a false start


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 21, 2015)

the 200 price point was pretty hard to justify so he just ran lol


----------



## Joedank (Apr 21, 2015)

JohnnyTHCeeds said:


> Hey Loompa crew,
> I just picked up your three CBD crosses from NGR
> *Swiss Gold x Bubster
> Canna Tsu x Bubster
> ...


@Loompa Farms you wanna field this one  
my foodogs are coming along nicely


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 22, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> the 200 price point was pretty hard to justify so he just ran lol


Its funny I was just talking to someone about high price seeds the other day. Generally I laugh at anything that is more then $10 a seed. I gotta say the one company I would consider paying the high price for would be Cannabis Aficionado's work. Its supposed to be some amazing genetics, that have been held/worked by that family since the 70s. Sadly they are very limited release, and I don't live out west so none for me.


----------



## kgp (Apr 25, 2015)

Yeti f3 green dot cut making its final appearance in my garden. Good, but not good enough.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2015)

looks nice too!


----------



## luk e bag (May 1, 2015)

THCbreeder said:


> I hear ya . I've learned and grown a lot in my first year . Me and a partner have done 20+ strains and it's been a ride . I'm asking because I'm almost to the point where I'll be buying OG"s and will be running several from several breeders just for my own knowledge . Only helps to ask people like kgp who knows OGs probably better than his own family to be giving me good Info . As of now I have Casper Og Archive seeds . I will be ordering the Cali con hermie shit to look for gold that I've seen Come through. Any other good OG crosses and or representations ? Reserva Privida OG#18? Kirkwood ?


If you have absolutely no access to clone only ogs the casper is a good place to start. IMAO many breeders are not working with the real cuts they think they have so you'll find a lot of seed lines that may pass on visual traits but you won't get that "loud" bouquet or head rush potency. I've ran OG seed packs from Archive, Aligee, Bodhi, Cali Connection, DNA, etc, etc. I've had reputable seed companies on the nuts for cuts they had previously claimed are exclusive to them..lol. It seems DNA/Reserva Pravada has a very professional operation so they probably still have all their original cuts. The original kosher kush was a knockout and probably one of the best from seed I've seen. Their og 18 is pretty good but you'll find more of a sour kush than a true og. If you are a fan of archive I'd say Valley girl and kirkwood would be your two best bets with hell raiser and casper a close second. I've been around the SF valley, Norcal and San Diego cannabis scene since the early 1990s and to me it comes down the SFV, Tahoe, True and Larry. All seed og's are based indirectly off of these 3 strains and if you find a great pheno it would resemble one of them. Any seedline based off of TK or faceoff will be SFV dom (they are both sfv s1 seeds...might get some arguments on that one from people who believe fairy tales), your larry and true hybrids will be your highest sativa.. lankiest and most "loud," and the tahoe is going to be the highest yielding and most fuel/kerosine. They all have a good blend of lemon kerosine funk as I'm sure you know but you want that STENCH in a seed form. Some will say ghost or poison are the original cuts and some others will claim a super dank og cut that goes around as TK is from Florida in 1990..lol. These are all super dank s1's you can generally trust the seedlines off but you'll see a drop in potency to under 25% unless the sample is prepped.
DNA kosher/#18, Rare Dankness scotts/leroy/starkiller and Cali Connection tahoe/buddha tahoe are great places to start. I see a lot of companies that I was super impressed with their genetic stable like GGG where my plants were absolutely beautiful and frosted to high hell but just didn't have that smell/potency. Don't go by online hype, try to see the background on the cut. For potency F1 or S1 seedlines over backcrosses always!!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 1, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Its funny I was just talking to someone about high price seeds the other day. Generally I laugh at anything that is more then $10 a seed. I gotta say the one company I would consider paying the high price for would be Cannabis Aficionado's work. Its supposed to be some amazing genetics, that have been held/worked by that family since the 70s. Sadly they are very limited release, and I don't live out west so none for me.


lol "the art of boutique cannabis" no thanks.. Must be the box


----------



## THCbreeder (May 1, 2015)

luk e bag said:


> If you have absolutely no access to clone only ogs the casper is a good place to start. IMAO many breeders are not working with the real cuts they think they have so you'll find a lot of seed lines that may pass on visual traits but you won't get that "loud" bouquet or head rush potency. I've ran OG seed packs from Archive, Aligee, Bodhi, Cali Connection, DNA, etc, etc. I've had reputable seed companies on the nuts for cuts they had previously claimed are exclusive to them..lol. It seems DNA/Reserva Pravada has a very professional operation so they probably still have all their original cuts. The original kosher kush was a knockout and probably one of the best from seed I've seen. Their og 18 is pretty good but you'll find more of a sour kush than a true og. If you are a fan of archive I'd say Valley girl and kirkwood would be your two best bets with hell raiser and casper a close second. I've been around the SF valley, Norcal and San Diego cannabis scene since the early 1990s and to me it comes down the SFV, Tahoe, True and Larry. All seed og's are based indirectly off of these 3 strains and if you find a great pheno it would resemble one of them. Any seedline based off of TK or faceoff will be SFV dom (they are both sfv s1 seeds...might get some arguments on that one from people who believe fairy tales), your larry and true hybrids will be your highest sativa.. lankiest and most "loud," and the tahoe is going to be the highest yielding and most fuel/kerosine. They all have a good blend of lemon kerosine funk as I'm sure you know but you want that STENCH in a seed form. Some will say ghost or poison are the original cuts and some others will claim a super dank og cut that goes around as TK is from Florida in 1990..lol. These are all super dank s1's you can generally trust the seedlines off but you'll see a drop in potency to under 25% unless the sample is prepped.
> DNA kosher/#18, Rare Dankness scotts/leroy/starkiller and Cali Connection tahoe/buddha tahoe are great places to start. I see a lot of companies that I was super impressed with their genetic stable like GGG where my plants were absolutely beautiful and frosted to high hell but just didn't have that smell/potency. Don't go by online hype, try to see the background on the cut. For potency F1 or S1 seedlines over backcrosses always!!!


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2015)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol "the art of boutique cannabis" no thanks.. Must be the box


In THIS case with CA I don't think its about the box at all, its about the genetics!! The box is just a conversation piece for after you grow the seeds. They have been winning cups, and really seem to appreciate the genetics and plants, not just another company trying to cash in on the seed game. I would gladly cough up a few bills for the kind of genetics they hold. Heres a random picture off their face book of their "family vault purple"






I'd grow it .


----------



## King Arthur (May 1, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> In THIS case with CA I don't think its about the box at all, its about the genetics!! The box is just a conversation piece for after you grow the seeds. They have been winning cups, and really seem to appreciate the genetics and plants, not just another company trying to cash in on the seed game. I would gladly cough up a few bills for the kind of genetics they hold. Heres a random picture off their face book of their "family vault purple"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't appear to be anything that can't be found out there in the wild already, not bad at all but it doesn't scream at me top shelf or GROW THIS NOW. Not bad at all though.


----------



## althor (May 1, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> In THIS case with CA I don't think its about the box at all, its about the genetics!! The box is just a conversation piece for after you grow the seeds. They have been winning cups, and really seem to appreciate the genetics and plants, not just another company trying to cash in on the seed game. I would gladly cough up a few bills for the kind of genetics they hold. Heres a random picture off their face book of their "family vault purple"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks pretty damned identical to some of the Killing Fields phenos I have had.


----------



## Thundercat (May 1, 2015)

Sweet I've wanted to grow the killing fields for a while, seems like a killer cross.....no pun intended. I ran some extrema last year that was pretty good, and I've generally read great things about Sannies. 


This is one of my purple plants. Its my own cross I worked on last year. I selected a Male Sinmint Cookie from a few I had, and crossed it with an outstanding C99 female I had been saving. The result is what I like to call "Sin-D Snacks". 

"Sin-D Snacks" (C99 (f) x Sinmint Cookies (m))
Flowered for 8 weeks





















Just figured I'd share since there wasn't much else going on .


----------



## King Arthur (May 2, 2015)

Thundercat said:


> Sweet I've wanted to grow the killing fields for a while, seems like a killer cross.....no pun intended. I ran some extrema last year that was pretty good, and I've generally read great things about Sannies.
> 
> 
> This is one of my purple plants. Its my own cross I worked on last year. I selected a Male Sinmint Cookie from a few I had, and crossed it with an outstanding C99 female I had been saving. The result is what I like to call "Sin-D Snacks".
> ...


Hot diggity damn, someone roll us up a fatty and pass it around!


----------



## Thundercat (May 2, 2015)

Thanks! I wish I could King Aurther, she is as delicious as she looks! I've got about 15 of that pheno at different points of flower right now, and there is a second pheno that I'm keeping as well that is more indica dom. The purple plant is definitely a nice mix of both parents, some color, flavor and extra resin from the dad, but for the most part the bud and plant structure are very similar to the mother. The high is well rounded but definitely an up beat high like the mom as well.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2015)

Yup....got some of them going down Monday....Sin-D snacks...mmm


----------



## Beemo (May 24, 2015)

i remember when people were saying gsc is over-hyped/flavor of the week...
looks like its a main stay like chem, diesel, kush, etc...
almost every breeder has a gsc cross.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i remember when people were saying gsc is over-hyped/flavor of the week...
> looks like its a main stay like chem, diesel, kush, etc...
> almost every breeder has a gsc cross.


It has a very high GPP

Genetic profile potential


----------



## thump easy (May 31, 2015)

your royal highness said:


> i have been growing out the yeti f3 for a few rounds now. i ordered the seeds from thc bay, received them in less than two weeks. twice. i have been smoking since '66 and can't say i have found ANYTHING better than this yeti. i wish y'all could try some and see what i am talking about...
> 
> Loompa seems to me like a stand up guy in the midst of a den of thieves. the proof is in the flowers. all the phenos i had were major dank... hard to pick a winner.
> 
> ...


Lolz


----------



## thump easy (May 31, 2015)

$!LK¥ MåN£ said:


> Sup Loompa!


even funnier


----------



## thump easy (Jun 4, 2015)

i read what happend on the farm as the dude had good genetics.. i liked a few that he did have he shure got reamedthe guy can grow like a mother fucker, face book oggenetics he gets out on the 7th of this month we dont know each other but we all three frequent one person all three of us i wounder if we will ever run into each other???www.laweekly.com/.../socal-*alligator*-used-to-guard-15-million-.....my beef is that i had alot of mother fuckers on the farm hitting me up for genetics and seeds and i dont think you guys liked that and you let the lil dogs atack me on line and made them look good by erasing my post straight posers lashing out on me... i dont even like p.o. genetics but i do know a well known grower that was about to take it over and the cat is straight A++++ i dont know about any of the other ocasions emet roor flew him down from the east coast big name on another forum.. but the case being is a line i usto use was even the verterain smokers claimed it was laced after that i got upset kinda thought you just looking out for your best intrest. as for this cat he was doing to much and couldnt keep up is my guess but i did grow out some of his shit and amazing on a few of his beens some like other breeders werent all that but some were just fucken bad to the bone... and supressing people!!! It works right? its like fighting their is alot of talent out thier but its about who you know the right place and right time??? im not shure if any of us will run into each other but i do know this cats got a spot and people want his stuff straight out of jail and already being recruited Not by us but by others that i know for a fact.. lets see what the new year brings.. as for my self im on my way out of this game.. but just woundering what and how this weed thing turns out for everyone??? I hope you read this.. and i hope this cat has a fighting chance to get back on his feet...I'm aware that you to lumpa were after a few of his gals funny how this works right!!!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 4, 2015)

i have no clue what youre talking bout....


----------



## Joedank (Jun 4, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> i have no clue what youre talking bout....


yea that and i want my 5 min back unless you x - plane


----------



## Joedank (Jul 14, 2015)

foodog f3 in the light dep... hope its a keeper got clones ... MASSIVE root system and good resistence to pests...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2015)

what i was saying is this guy lumpa on the farm had sead something about this guy right but the guy was in jail he is out and well i dont know but i know the people he is working with they should be on altitude seed bank soon also that team has been asking me for my genetics i lost my tripple platnuim gsc f2 and they got it.. its okay i realy dont mind anymore but that white tripple platnuim gsc man i wish i could have showed you how it grew some bomb as shit ill offer my genetics for a few grand if they want today?? if not ill be cutting them down aswell...


----------



## thump easy (Sep 7, 2015)

by the way thundercat gets down !!!!!!!!!!!!! thats sweet amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thundercat (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks thump I've been enjoying that plant soo much.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2015)

Joedank said:


> foodog f3 in the light dep... hope its a keeper got clones ... MASSIVE root system and good resistence to pests...


yea this plant ended up smelling like weak OJ . hermied out the crown week 6 . fucking LOSS but a 2 lbs plant easy to run in a twister, not that i do that just looks soo dense and tahoe loike without any smell of OG. i really liked the structure though strong branches with alot of cannabis on them .


----------



## calicat (Sep 14, 2015)

That sucks brutha Joe. Was that the only one you ran light dep? Me I kept getting great males so I stepped back from that strain once I finally found a full on TK pheno with Black Triangle and got a full on Hell's Angel Og pheno from Frisco Og. So I am covered Og wise.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 14, 2015)

calicat said:


> That sucks brutha Joe. Was that the only one you ran light dep? Me I kept getting great males so I stepped back from that strain once I finally found a full on TK pheno with Black Triangle and got a full on pheno from Frisco Og. So I am covered Og wise.


yea i am kinda pissed about the smell thing but whatever ... ALOT of just "ok" weed ... but the rest of the dep looks awsome . 
you got me sold on the black triangle . gonna order up a pack an delve into that ...


----------



## calicat (Sep 14, 2015)

That sucks about the smell my man. The males I have gotten in the Foo Dog f3 had pronounced primary smell of vintage Wilson tennis ball can freshly opened. Nice if you decide to get the BT and good luck with it.


----------



## thump easy (Sep 14, 2015)

update i heard og johny was on the last two High Times thats pritty fast lolz i want to see this play out!!!!


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2015)

thump easy said:


> update i heard og johny was on the last two High Times thats pritty fast lolz i want to see this play out!!!!


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

loompa and matt riot have teamed up to release a new american seedbank...lol was due out last week...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 15, 2015)

thump easy said:


> update i heard og johny was on the last two High Times thats pritty fast lolz i want to see this play out!!!!


whos og johnny?


----------



## KyleBroflovski (Oct 2, 2015)

I think this was a good thread. I have been buying seeds for more than 20 years now and I have always seen the guys who demand more than $10 dollars a seed as simple profiteers. I don't care what you say about how many lines and generations you have been "working" the line for, you are still overcharging for that work if you are asking more than $10 a seed IMO. AND THIS THREAD CALLED LOOMPA OUT ON IT AND I THANK YOU ALL FOR IT (even though I had to read thump's words a couple of times to know what he was saying) _~


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)

i was at the cochlea brewry tonight guess who i was drinking brew with??


----------



## KyleBroflovski (Oct 2, 2015)

thump easy said:


> i was at the cochlea brewry tonight guess who i was drinking brew with??


Hoooo?


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)

ya OG JOHNY after a drink or two the guy seamed to be very humble and i asked about lumpa?? he sead a person acted like lumpa and sold him some seeds, he sead it wasnt Lumpa, he told me lumpa looks like a farmer dude not like the dude he met he also sead he ran into him at the chalice cup and nothing was sead??? he told me he just trying to get his genetics back and get back on the ball he just got out, he showed me the oboma crosses that he wants but i told him about clone ville and the way i traded calvin the dude who has the cloneville in seatle and in los angles i gifted him the oboma but its not the real thing yet its still an elite the master platnuim og he might be refrencing the hunt for this gem is real thats what i have been negotiating with another person, but this cross is crossed with fire og insta gram i dont do it but thats what was on his mind, after a few beer you know i relapsed today best day ever to relapse so we sat and talked about colaborating he will be looking for this i told him about roll it up he is on insta gram but the lumpa beef to him is far fetched and nothing was sead at the chalice??? so scratch that.. any how i have about fifty male at a friends house i dont grow anymore but he took over the lines pogenetix is intrested and so is calivin in a colab the bad part is im burnt out... Johnny og is fresh ready that time will do alot to a person fresh thoughts fresh heart!!!!!!!!! i wish him luck pritty cool dude i thought and imagined an ego out of control but just totaly opisite and that kinda dude ill root for till the end im always for the underdog he has been thier from the begining he also sead he ran into my stuff and he named the strain put a smile on my face cool ass dude i hope he gets back on the horse and does it again!!!!what triped me out i heard other things but i wont say cuz i didnt hear it from the dude but man i totally thought a hole other person funny it is when you meet someone not what you pictured. Non the less ill be gifting my pollen no problem!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)

this next cup lets see what happends


----------



## thump easy (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2015)

listen to the lyrics


----------



## thump easy (Oct 5, 2015)

this hole thing is old news good luck guys... Happy Breeding..


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 5, 2015)

all i ever knew about loompa was he was in arcata cali with some cat named om pah pah, now this om pah pah guy is something else i tell ya! He is like weeds on a rockface waiting for the scythe!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

steady coming for your jewls lumpa and logic im steady coming for you faget asses


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

steady comming one gold piece at a time with your fake ass crown


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

logic and lumpa dont let me catch you... i will ride you lil bitch made mother fuckers


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

fuck logic lumpa as a seed company and a crew


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

you fuckers aint even on my level lolz time will tell!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

battle me are you scared???


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

lumpa and logic im gona hore your strains out pennies on the dollar and s1 your gear, lolz ill clone the fuck out of you shit you should have stoped when you were ahead lolz lets do this lolz i aint got nothing better to do than to do this in a big scale lolz lets do this ill start tommorow and lets play the bleed game..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

you want to play lets play lolz



lumpa and logic are some fake ass mother fuckers.. dont let me ride mother fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

if you dont know what i look like now you know expect me!!!!!!!!!!you can have one of these just to let you know you got one free man but thats it fake mother fuckers


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

i want to tell you and logic FUCK YOUR FLOWERS i wipe my ass with better than that shit lolz you guys are a joke and you are fucken alot of people... you guys are a fucken joke hit me up for a real challenge homie ill come out of retirement for your faget ass mother fuckers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 16, 2015)

let me know the next compititoin ill fly ill drive and if you want to scwab im game!!!!!!!!!!!!!! let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BustinScales510 (Oct 17, 2015)

Your computer needs a breathalyzer.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 17, 2015)

lumpa has some cat named om pah pah working with him, that dude straight threatened my buddy in northern new york over my buddy getting ripped off by this assclown om pah pah, he likes to hide behind loompa and be a steel door warrior (someone who makes threats behind a steeldoor) But i'd like to thank him because now he has 16 pissed of veterans from pennsylvania to maine, can't wait to see this fucken clown please believe that!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 17, 2015)

thump easy said:


> but i know your a lil bitch ass mark with flower and yourself you'll bitch out lumpa and logic lolz you guyz are bitch mark ass mother fuckers lets PLAY???


well when i get hot i get hot!!!!!!!!!!!! got banned for no reason this time lolz dam they realy think im a threat over in thc farmer???? lolz when i get hot i get hot....


----------



## thump easy (Oct 17, 2015)

just typing away on an angery fit dam why did they unbaned me i always look on the thc bay at there new crosses i desided to login and i got banded again lolz ow wow.... what ever, as for lumpa or logic im shure they had something to do with it mabe my banned was had a time limit and by itself unbanned me but its okay i dont grow any more, but the seeds on the thc bay, or atitude or greenpool i have a habbit of stairing i cant help the feeling of looking at the structures the crosses.. but ow well what was i gona do anyway???? lolz i just think its shitty that they fuck with you but they dont let you defend yourself, i wish i was in person i would woop some ass!!!!


----------



## Mr Roboto (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought some trinity squared seeds from a delivery service they were working with in santa ana with a homie 3 or 4 years ago and got absolutely "zero" keepers. Meanwhile my homie talked to loompa and explained to him the crappy phenos we got and was promised a replacement pack. NEVER heard from loompa after that, I guess we were jacked!!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 17, 2015)

Mr Roboto said:


> I bought some trinity squared seeds from a delivery service they were working with in santa ana with a homie 3 or 4 years ago and got absolutely "zero" keepers. Meanwhile my homie talked to loompa and explained to him the crappy phenos we got and was promised a replacement pack. NEVER heard from loompa after that, I guess we were jacked!!


sounds pretty common ...from the loompa krew


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 17, 2015)

wow oom pah pah and looma are rippers? honestly, i wouldnt put it past em....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 18, 2015)

There are a lot of people in NorCal that want these guys heads on stakes.


----------



## Mr Roboto (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm pretty much learned my lesson with their stuff


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 18, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> There are a lot of people in NorCal that want these guys heads on stakes.


 don't threaten me with a goodtime.............
 

 i bet loompa will get a keeper from that box lmao!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 18, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> don't threaten me with a goodtime.............
> View attachment 3523566
> 
> View attachment 3523567 i bet loompa will get a keeper from that box lmao!


like a seed collection on crack  lol wow vac sealed too?


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

me and the ole man were obsessed for awhile............winters in vermont are brutal cant get those babies damp man!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 19, 2015)

well istill say fuckem!!!! but logic i hope i run into that dude!!! im gona knock his ass out!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 19, 2015)

Knowing our luck he'll end up being eaten by a pack of wild dogs or some shit.


----------



## thump easy (Oct 19, 2015)

can anyone get ahold of logic and ask if he is willing to do like a celebrety fight match???istheir any way we can battle geneticaly??? or phisicaly im fucken GAME!!! ill take them 3 geneticaly or one on one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 19, 2015)

Careful Thump, Loompa and his boys roll deep!^^^


----------



## kgp (Oct 19, 2015)

thump easy said:


> can anyone get ahold of logic and ask if he is willing to do like a celebrety fight match???istheir any way we can battle geneticaly??? or phisicaly im fucken GAME!!! ill take them 3 geneticaly or one on one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You fight loompa in the ring? What would be more entertaining is if he fought swerve. I would pay for ringside seats to witness that one. 6 - 5 minute rounds with the 4 oz'ers. Swerve would probably fight dirty and poke loompa in the eye or something. Then the undercard would be nspecta vs thadocta. Lmafo.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 19, 2015)

LOL! I would pay incredible money to see that. We could make it a whole thing... Bodhi vs. Breeder Steve, GU vs JJ nyc, DVG vs GDP, Cannaventure vs. Lemonhoko, Matt Riot vs. Heath Robinson and every other breeder beef ever. Let the games begin!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 19, 2015)

Lets do it ill give to charity.. how can we do this can some one get ahold of them does anyone have a pic of logic i need to know what he looks like.. lets do it for realz... Do you think they might do it?? I can make a few calls to get it set up with a place and ring or kage..


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)

can anyone get ahold of LOGIC???


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)

I guess the only way to do it is to shit on his packaging and broadcast it on you tube ill have to buy a few pack shit on them film it and then broadcast it and flush the toilet after im done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## thump easy (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## COGrown (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow, what a shit show we have going down here....
Logic ripping people off again? The old formula was that you'd get your first order and then he'd keep your $$$$ on the next one, same thing?
Or just selling untested weird beans? That's just business as usual at the farm.
Last I heard Logic was living in Spain. He's a really unpopular fellow.

Glad I never threw my money at loomp. Too many unverified / unbackable claims and obvious bullshitting. Sure if you believe him he found good bagseed. I've seen and heard better results from a private breeder's yeti f2s than loompa's own line working.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 20, 2015)

I was gifted 2 loompa strains in seed form. Don't think I'll even pop them. Sounds dangerous.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 20, 2015)

yea i got like seventy beans that iv got on hold till i can crack em when im ahead....


----------



## SourD420 (Oct 22, 2015)

So this is a big ass thread and i cant read thru it all. I just need to know. Is loompa worth 200 bucks for a pack? If so what are the best strains


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm probably going to start making seeds. You guys make it seems fun.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

SourD420 said:


> So this is a big ass thread and i cant read thru it all. I just need to know. Is loompa worth 200 bucks for a pack? If so what are the best strains


you'd be better off taking your 200 to cloe the international psychic for a palm reading....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 22, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3524532
> Careful Thump, Loompa and his boys roll deep!^^^


https://www.firestax.com/index.php/forum/loompa-farms-bud-porn/1355-foo-dog-f3-f-cut-og-x-yeti-og#48173
they roll deep alright deep up each others asses!


----------



## thump easy (Oct 23, 2015)

COGrown said:


> Wow, what a shit show we have going down here....
> Logic ripping people off again? The old formula was that you'd get your first order and then he'd keep your $$$$ on the next one, same thing?
> Or just selling untested weird beans? That's just business as usual at the farm.
> Last I heard Logic was living in Spain. He's a really unpopular fellow.
> ...


I justgot back from mexico i flew in this morning i got a plain ticket to south of spain in like 2 months im seed phenoe hunting i got a budy who has family out there ill try to figure we hes at.. n see if i cant catch this mother fucker in person


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 23, 2015)

get that fuck.....id love to roll with you


----------



## since1991 (Nov 21, 2015)

First off these hucksters have egos a mile wide. And they will tell you the direct opposite. I have been around awhile and seen these carpetbaggers come and go. Alot these douches think they are rockstars or something. They act like they are "for the cause" or whatever and talk a great talk but at the end of the day they its MONEY to these guys. The majority dont do true selection and proper breeding. And very few know what the hell they are doing. And we keep giving them our cash. We can make our own seeds thats just as much a lottery ticket these clowns are selling. I thought Loompa was a shuckster soon as i heard his whole schpeel. Acting all "iam in this for the plant " bullshit while charging up the ass for anything that has that headband overhype in it. He acts like hes got exclusive rights to this cut. And.they all do the same shit. Swerve was notorious for this shit. That kid is one giant dildo. And dont get.me started on Subcool...wow. Reminds me.of Tom Cruise when he spazed out on Oprah. The Rare Dankness crew...el douches. Iam telling you 80% of them are real tools. It all started with Nevil really. And although he was a pioneer he was also a greedy junkie hooked on smack. I dont know. Shits gotten worse. Sucks for people that just want good seeds and clones stuck in areas where there arent any. Theres way too much "haha i got it, you dont" dick swinging out here. With hack seedmaker egos on top of it with there hand out for cash. The indoor equipment industry is just as nefarious. These industry big wigs do some real dirty shit to each other to get your wallet.


----------



## since1991 (Nov 21, 2015)

Although i think g glue is overhyped as hell what josey did was righteous. And ask yourself this....if these "breeders are so cool and down for the cause" why is Loompa gripping that underdawg cut like its the Golden Ticket? Why dont he clone the piss out of it and hand it out like a 5$ whore on the track? Why isnt the skunk va cut shared for all? Hell why does anyone hoard cuts at all? Its fuking silly if you look at things without dollar signs in your eyes. Which is impossible until cannabis becomes fully legal and the value plummets and we all care about it as much as a tomato plant. At the end of the day its is just a plant. A plant that gets you high and has some medical value. Thats it. We all pay way too much attention to cannabis for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 22, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Although i think g glue is overhyped as hell what josey did was righteous. And ask yourself this....if these "breeders are so cool and down for the cause" why is Loompa gripping that underdawg cut like its the Golden Ticket? Why dont he clone the piss out of it and hand it out like a 5$ whore on the track? Why isnt the skunk va cut shared for all? Hell why does anyone hoard cuts at all? Its fuking silly if you look at things without dollar signs in your eyes. Which is impossible until cannabis becomes fully legal and the value plummets and we all care about it as much as a tomato plant. At the end of the day its is just a plant. A plant that gets you high and has some medical value. Thats it. We all pay way too much attention to cannabis for all the wrong reasons.


i agree on many points . but the breeder ego thing spans all plants . tomoato breeding stock is lock an key type thing for most as well .... its sad really ....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Nov 22, 2015)

i always enjoy hearing your input joe. I gotta say boys i am lookin HARD for some sub rosa gear to try. whats your thoughts on sub rosa?


----------



## Beemo (Nov 22, 2015)

then breed them yourself... nobody works for FREE... 
acquiring new cuts is not cheap.... i remember platinum og clone in the bay area going for a couple g's... and alien tech fruity p og went for over a G a pack...
sub, aligee, alien tech, franchise they're all the same...
nobody is putting a gun to your head and saying " you better buy these or ??? "
i laugh when peeps bitch about pricing...


----------



## since1991 (Nov 22, 2015)

I dont buy seeds that much anymore. Sin City was my latest purchase. And will be my last for awhile. I keep males and make my own. Iam commenting on so called breeders with there holier than thou hipster attitudes. And the seed buying public (which most are just small homegrower caregivers with patients) are being taken for an expensive ride. No seed packs are worth what most charge. For what little selection, lack of breeding skill,.and.testing done. I know Loompa supposedly works his gear correctly but 200$ a pack? Cmon man.


----------



## Foreverfamily (Nov 25, 2015)

Loompa farms is a joke... Ran about 25 yetis and 20 foo dawgs. Honestly didn't find any keepers. There were very few phenos that smelled like 'gas'... Foo dawgs had horrible mold and finished early October. Majority yetis were prone to mold as well and were low yielding, finishing mid October. What a disappointment.....


----------



## Foreverfamily (Nov 25, 2015)

I wouldn't pay a $1/seed for anything related to loompa


----------



## Foreverfamily (Nov 25, 2015)

Had 45 females all started from seeds all foo dawgs and yetis... 2x yetis hermits out. Every phenotype was different.. I couldn't mix and match any strains.. Very sad. I'd stay far away from any loompas gear


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 25, 2015)

Foreverfamily said:


> Had 45 females all started from seeds all foo dawgs and yetis... 2x yetis hermits out. Every phenotype was different.. I couldn't mix and match any strains.. Very sad. I'd stay far away from any loompas gear


That's been the general consensus. Loompa is not a well liked person in NorCal right now....


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Beemo said:


> i laugh when peeps bitch about pricing...


I laugh when peeps blow their wad on a couple packs of seeds and have to eat Ramen Noodles for the rest of the month.


----------



## kgp (Nov 26, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Although i think g glue is overhyped as hell what josey did was righteous. And ask yourself this....if these "breeders are so cool and down for the cause" why is Loompa gripping that underdawg cut like its the Golden Ticket? Why dont he clone the piss out of it and hand it out like a 5$ whore on the track? Why isnt the skunk va cut shared for all? Hell why does anyone hoard cuts at all? Its fuking silly if you look at things without dollar signs in your eyes. Which is impossible until cannabis becomes fully legal and the value plummets and we all care about it as much as a tomato plant. At the end of the day its is just a plant. A plant that gets you high and has some medical value. Thats it. We all pay way too much attention to cannabis for all the wrong reasons.


Pretty stupid logic. What you fail to realize is that seeds are the career of the people you mentioned. I'm with you on the corporate greed but what if loompa did whore out his underdog cut for 5 bucks a pop. 1 that wouldn't be profitable 2 everyone would have the genetics that brings him money. He would have nothing to offer and end up flipping burgers at McDonald's. Why the fuck would he consider that as a business move?

In a world where you need money to live, you have to monopolize on what sets you apart from your competition.

Why don't you give away your paycheck to the homeless? Quit thinking about dollar signs.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 26, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I laugh when peeps blow their wad on a couple packs of seeds and have to eat Ramen Noodles for the rest of the month.


still talking cheap shit... mr 1 dollar menu guy and have never taken a girl to a 5 star restaurant...
why are you in here? i know for a FACT you dont have any loompa gear... 

your still talking about the time, when i almost spent 3g's in 1 month just on beans...
yeah that SPREAD was good for that one week...
keep drinking that haterade...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 26, 2015)

Beemo said:


> still talking cheap shit... mr 1 dollar menu guy and have never taken a girl to a 5 star restaurant...




For Christs sake, I played in the NHL for years when the league minimum salary was $350,000. I made more money by the age of 25 than you'll make in your lifetime son.

Just because I choose not to be a sucker and pay $250 for 10 untested seeds doesn't mean I'm broke (like you). smh


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2015)

I'd personally still love to see a plant shot from this guy. Biggest talker on here...... Still ZERO pics. Good stuff.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 27, 2015)

For Christs sake, I played in the NHL for years when the league minimum salary was $350,000. I made more money by the age of 25 than you'll make in your lifetime son.

Just because I choose not to be a sucker and pay $250 for 10 untested seeds doesn't mean I'm broke (like you). smh[/QUOTE]


im going to have to start calling you china...
i bet if china made seeds you would be the first in line.... damm 100 seeds for 1 darah.... 

LOL you nhl??? and im king kong... Social media is nothing but false reality.
im still laughing at that... i've already made that without being a tackling dummy....

you dont want to know what i just spent on my dirty rico with halen rig...
your logic= my china glass does the same exact thing.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 27, 2015)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'd personally still love to see a plant shot from this guy. Biggest talker on here...... Still ZERO pics. Good stuff.


ummm, go check the gage thread again and others. ive posted atleast 9 different items... i guess you need new eyes too?
you remember "lets have a pic show down"
as soon as i posted my pics, you said those are fake, those arent yours. i couldnt stop laauughing...
peeps know those are mine.
your still a fat loser/sleeze BOB


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> For Christs sake, I played in the NHL for years when the league minimum salary was $350,000. I made more money by the age of 25 than you'll make in your lifetime son.
> 
> Just because I choose not to be a sucker and pay $250 for 10 untested seeds doesn't mean I'm broke (like you). smh


My disabled ass still makes $52k a year!!! lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2015)

since1991 said:


> We all pay way too much attention to cannabis for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 27, 2015)

Beemo said:


> ummm, go check the gage thread again and others. ive posted atleast 9 different items... i guess you need new eyes too?
> you remember "lets have a pic show down"
> as soon as i posted my pics, you said those are fake, those arent yours. i couldnt stop laauughing...
> peeps know those are mine.
> your still a fat loser/sleeze BOB


Lol! If that's what you get for 250 dollar packs I'll pass. Mids. Sorry guess my last post outed who you really are again. I'll keep it secret buddy.

I honestly am curious why you're quality has gone down so far? You used to grow some nice stuff...

And the Gage green thread? Lol! Good one.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 27, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> For Christs sake, I played in the NHL for years when the league minimum salary was $350,000. I made more money by the age of 25 than you'll make in your lifetime son.
> 
> Just because I choose not to be a sucker and pay $250 for 10 untested seeds doesn't mean I'm broke (like you). smh


I didnt know that you went pro? I have been thinking about it off and on today lol! You just never know who you are talking to on here.


----------



## Beemo (Nov 30, 2015)

damm im so glad, i got hso sapphire scout. and didnt listen to peeps like stow.... 
nothing but good reviews.
yes 3 beans for 100. so what....

stow, like i said before. there is no such thing as packs being tested.... breeders just simple hand out a handful of packs to their friends and thats it....
breeders know their breeding hasnt changed, so their product shouldnt. so why test???
unless they suspect, an unstable plant. but they dont care....

bodhi so called released "cowbell" gsc x hp88. nothing but herms from so called "testers" but bodhi still released them to public. i guess he's greedy too????

tired of these peeps calling breeders greedy... then dont buy it... or try running your business.. and see if you like people to tell you how to run your OWN business...
and stop telling peeps what to buy. its not your money....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2015)

[QUOTE="Beemo, post: 12111039, member: 902163"

tired of these peeps calling breeders greedy... then dont buy it... or try running your business.. and see if you like people to tell you how to run your OWN business...

[/QUOTE]

Totally agree. A product for sale is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. Easy peasy. Nothing that sells is ever over priced, technically.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 14, 2015)

Beemo said:


> damm im so glad, i got hso sapphire scout. and didnt listen to peeps like stow....
> nothing but good reviews.
> yes 3 beans for 100. so what....
> 
> ...


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/sapphire-scout-gsc-x-emerald-og.74173/page-3
its done being tested an looks amazing


----------



## since1991 (Dec 15, 2015)

Breeders (most of them ) arent greedy.....its a straight up hustle. There not breeding a gd thing first of all. Used to be "some" integrity in the seedy business of selling marijuana seeds (even back in the early days it was still a little kooky). I figured it out a long time ago how it really works. I make my own. Youd be suprised at how similar plants turn out when you use your own seeds vs. giving up your cash to some carpetbagger with hype on the internet. Believe that. Better, faster, more....thats basically what we all want. You can do that by making your own seeds. Trust me.


----------



## fieldhand (Dec 16, 2015)

Here we go again, Internet blow hard bee-less making me want to never visit this board. Bee-less, please grow up and learn some things before acting like a tough guy know it all. Mucho bs posted by bee-less (aka beemoo) that I'm ignoring but had to post when I saw the mention of Bodhi more cowbell and explain how bee-less is so clearly full of crap. I tested more cowbell genius. It was 6 months or more before released, and the results were excellent, high rate of fems, no herming, top notch buds. I mean really, it was hammer stone weed, beautiful, smelly, etc. So there you go, proof positive of mr blow hards bs and also he or his friends must not know how to grow since apparently they get herms from good genes. And as always I am outta here, not gonna stick around and post where bee-less is ranting, I've got plenty to do than read froM that blow hard.


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/bodhi-seeds/201361946-more-cowbell-test-2.html

One simple search. ..and I still want to run it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 16, 2015)

fieldhand said:


> Here we go again, Internet blow hard bee-less making me want to never visit this board. Bee-less, please grow up and learn some things before acting like a tough guy know it all. Mucho bs posted by bee-less (aka beemoo) that I'm ignoring but had to post when I saw the mention of Bodhi more cowbell and explain how bee-less is so clearly full of crap. I tested more cowbell genius. It was 6 months or more before released, and the results were excellent, high rate of fems, no herming, top notch buds. I mean really, it was hammer stone weed, beautiful, smelly, etc. So there you go, proof positive of mr blow hards bs and also he or his friends must not know how to grow since apparently they get herms from good genes. And as always I am outta here, not gonna stick around and post where bee-less is ranting, I've got plenty to do than read froM that blow hard.


Yep dude is a total turd. The best was when he admitted to eating top ramen because he buys seeds! Lmao! Sucks those sapphire scouts will never be grown to their full potential. Right Jenny?


----------



## since1991 (Dec 16, 2015)

Growing really good marijuana indoors in artificial conditions has never been easier for regular folks to pull off more than this time rite now. Accomplished, proud , and skilled marijuana growers always seem to have a hard time with humility. I humble myself when i say there are thousands upon thousands of dope growers doing the same exact thing iam doing. Growing marijuana is not exclusive anymore. And access to good pot isnt either.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 16, 2015)

Its still exciting to grow for the die hard veterans and new growers especially. Thats why these forums exist. But there will come a time when it wont be anymore. About as exciting as an outdoor vegetable garden at best. Or the excitement of brewing your own beer. So enjoy growing dope with enthusiasm while you can.


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Growing really good marijuana indoors in artificial conditions has never been easier for regular folks to pull off more than this time rite now. Accomplished, proud , and skilled marijuana growers always seem to have a hard time with humility. I humble myself when i say there are thousands upon thousands of dope growers doing the same exact thing iam doing. Growing marijuana is not exclusive anymore. And access to good pot isnt either.


So very true....very true.


----------



## since1991 (Dec 16, 2015)

Bodhi has a line called More Cowbell??? Oh man that is by far the coolest name for a strain ive heard in awhile. More Cowbell.....love it.


----------



## fieldhand (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks genuiity for the testing link to breedbay for more cowbell, and there are more than that test posted there because so is mine.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> damm im so glad, i got hso sapphire scout. and didnt listen to peeps like stow....
> nothing but good reviews.
> yes 3 beans for 100. so what....
> 
> ...


I've never once told you, or anyone else how to spend their money. If you want to be as broke as a joke every month eating Ramen noodles be my guest. 

I bet you've got a $3,000 set of rims on your $1,500 sardine-can car too.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2015)

MustangStudFarm said:


> My disabled ass still makes $52k a year!!! lol


A hustle here and a hustle there university of Vermont is the place where they say hey spoiled Joe.....come buy some of my wild side herbs lmao!!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> [QUOTE="Beemo, post: 12111039, member: 902163"
> 
> tired of these peeps calling breeders greedy... then dont buy it... or try running your business.. and see if you like people to tell you how to run your OWN business...


Totally agree. A product for sale is worth whatever someone is willing to pay for it. Easy peasy. Nothing that sells is ever over priced, technically.[/QUOTE]
You sound like an ad rep for monsanto


----------



## Beemo (Dec 17, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I've never once told you, or anyone else how to spend their money. If you want to be as broke as a joke every month eating Ramen noodles be my guest.
> 
> I bet you've got a $3,000 set of rims on your $1,500 sardine-can car too.


omgoodness. goood one.... 
your just a effin retard. you must have brain disease from all those hits you took mr so called nhl....
u mad cuz i can spend 3g on beans in a month without effecting me.... LOL
yes your in almost every strain review bad mouthing only the ones you cant afford.

hey bob you forgot to like his post... stow liked yours...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2015)

since1991 said:


> Growing really good marijuana indoors in artificial conditions has never been easier for regular folks to pull off more than this time rite now. Accomplished, proud , and skilled marijuana growers always seem to have a hard time with humility. I humble myself when i say there are thousands upon thousands of dope growers doing the same exact thing iam doing. Growing marijuana is not exclusive anymore. And access to good pot isnt either.


Nah lots of folks are LAZY when it comes to growing. Super growers in organic mindsets far exceed the norm imho


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> u mad cuz i can spend 3g on beans in a month without effecting me.... LOL


----------



## since1991 (Dec 17, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Nah lots of folks are LAZY when it comes to growing. Super growers in organic mindsets far exceed the norm imho


Huh? I know a shit load of growers and they all grow really good pot. Not saying there isnt lazy growers but there is far more good growers now than ever before. Literally thousands. And good pot....really good pot is fukin everywhere.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 17, 2015)

Beemo said:


> omgoodness. goood one....
> *YOU'RE* just a effin retard. you must have brain disease from all those hits you took mr so called nhl....
> *YOU'RE* mad cuz i can spend 3g on beans in a month without *AFFECTING* me.... LOL
> yes *YOUR'E* in almost every strain review bad mouthing only the ones you cant afford.
> ...


Jesus christ. You definitely rode the short bus huh?

My 7 year old knows the difference between simple homonyms (That means words that sound alike lil guy).


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Dec 17, 2015)

That feeling when you know your righteous......


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 7, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Growing really good marijuana indoors in artificial conditions has never been easier for regular folks to pull off more than this time rite now. Accomplished, proud , and skilled marijuana growers always seem to have a hard time with humility. I humble myself when i say there are thousands upon thousands of dope growers doing the same exact thing iam doing. Growing marijuana is not exclusive anymore. And access to good pot isnt either.


my gawd PREACH ON BROTHA


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 9, 2017)

Loompa Farms said:


> This thread is for all things related to Loompa farms . I will be posting up pics of dank and sharing info about seed drops. Feel free to ask questions and post pics of your Loompa gear.


Whats the word on yeti fuel . Also does topdawg seeds have your underdawg og in there cross 3 ogs#1 . I gotta say im not the only one waiting for a breeder like you .


----------



## 18B (May 11, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Whats the word on yeti fuel . Also does topdawg seeds have your underdawg og in there cross 3 ogs#1 . I gotta say im not the only one waiting for a breeder like you .


No JJ is not using Loompa's Underdog...he is using Underdawg in his crosses...it is derived from the Chemdog lines he produced...yeti fuel is AJ SourD x Yeti


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 11, 2017)

18B said:


> No JJ is not using Loompa's Underdog...he is using Underdawg in his crosses...it is derived from the Chemdog lines he produced...yeti fuel is AJ SourD x Yeti


I just ordered the yeti fuel yesterday. Neptune seed bank . They have the new releases. Jj is not using it . He claims its loompas underdog og . Thats strange that he would even list it .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Did you get your yeti fuel yet? I got mine in the male the other day and 1 seeds looks crushed and 3 others are cracked open kind of like they started to germinate... I've never had seeds come in damaged or partially germ'd/cracked.


I got it last week . They came sealed in a black plastic with a free 5 pack of china town hustle. The yeti are in a little envelope . I have yet to check them but I will next time I go to where I got them . I ordered from neptune seed bank.. How about you . Where from . Did you get freebees. The freebees look good but I will let you know when.I.check out the fuel. I hope they are ok . Where you order from


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I ordered from THCfarmer. I got freebies I asked what they were when I received them and Logic told me they are mixed seeds from Amsterdam.. I never run freebies unless I know what they are and I know they are good, the cost of seeds is nothing compared to electricity, growing supplies, and time...


I heard mixed reviews about logic. Thats thc farmer right. I got them from neptune seed bank . Thatsone ofthe places to have them . They are legit I even sent loompa a email and asked him . I heard logic be switching out seeds


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I ordered from THCfarmer. I got freebies I asked what they were when I received them and Logic told me they are mixed seeds from Amsterdam.. I never run freebies unless I know what they are and I know they are good, the cost of seeds is nothing compared to electricity, growing supplies, and time...


If they are cracked id ask for a refund or replacement


----------



## since1991 (May 25, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> If they are cracked id ask for a refund or replacement


Good luck with that. Logic is one shady cat.


----------



## since1991 (May 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Should I expect about a 40% germ rate with these??
> View attachment 3948514 View attachment 3948515


If this is how they were shipped...wow. Unacceptable for a paying ($$$) customer. The crushed seeds i can almost guarantee you didnt happen in transit from the mail either. Buyer beware. Its a seedy business out there.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Should I expect about a 40% germ rate with these??
> View attachment 3948514 View attachment 3948515


I dont even think mine came in a plastic container like that


----------



## since1991 (May 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> No yours wouldn't have, apparently logic repackages seeds into those white plastic disks to prevent damage during transit.


Imagine that. Someone needs to tell Logic....that the way most seed company's package thier seeds nowadays...it very unlikely that seeds will get damaged regardless. Sounds shady. Something doesnt add up. Not logical at all. I know growers that have ordered seeds from this cat...and they were not what they ordered. Several times. Hes been accuses of classic bait and switch tactics alot in the past. Again...its a seedy business out there folks...buyer beware.


----------



## since1991 (May 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I think Loompas seeds just come in an envelope. Idk but now I don't even wanna pop em', what a waste...


That sucks. Sorry for yer loss. Fukin bullshit if they germ and not what you ordered. Bad enough its a gamble as it is with what legit seed companys put on the market. And to have a middle man in there is uncalled for. Double whammy. Only one way to find out...and its a gamble on top of all that. After electrical costs and nutrients/mediums/time...its still a gamble.


----------



## since1991 (May 25, 2017)

Iam in Michigan. Seeds a plenty around these parts. I go down to Jackson County Compassion Club or a spot here in town for when I need good seeds. I use a small tester tent with a six hundred watter to run them and observe them before making a decision on what iam going to do with them. Mighty expensive listening to pepole and giving up cash the online forum ways.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> No yours wouldn't have, apparently logic repackages seeds into those white plastic disks to prevent damage during transit.


There are lots of reports on him scamming people . Go to Neptune seed bank . There are legit . They all are 150 there . Not sure what logic charges. I wanted to get the moondawg f2 s and black yeti but I cant trust logic so it might be a waist of time . Sourpatch seeds has black yeti for 200 but he is another one you got to be werry of . Unless you dont mind waiting 2 months for your order. And thats if you get it . Yeti fuel is supposed to be the bomb . Id order from Neptune before its gone . Loompa seeds are top notch . I might pop mine maybe next round


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 25, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Iam in Michigan. Seeds a plenty around these parts. I go down to Jackson County Compassion Club or a spot here in town for when I need good seeds. I use a small tester tent with a six hundred watter to run them and observe them before making a decision on what iam going to do with them. Mighty expensive listening to pepole and giving up cash the online forum ways.


Yeah your right . Loompa farms are top notch. How was he to know . We take a gamble . Mr Nice you can order straight from shantibaba and be sure. Greenpoint too straight from GU. Both are top notch . Spread the word . Neptune seed bank for loompa seeds .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I think Loompas seeds just come in an envelope. Idk but now I don't even wanna pop em', what a waste...


Yeah they do come in a envelope. Neptune seed bank has them and they are legit and give nice freebees .


----------



## morgwar (May 25, 2017)

Got Loompa's Canna tsu x silver bubster
As a freebee from the dank team. 
Question........ What the hell is Canna tsu x silver bubster?!!!!!!! Is it good ? Can't find anything on it


----------



## rollinfunk (May 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Got Loompa's Canna tsu x silver bubster
> As a freebee from the dank team.
> Question........ What the hell is Canna tsu x silver bubster?!!!!!!! Is it good ? Can't find anything on it


canna tsu = high CBD
Silver Bubster = Bubba Kush x ((Socal Master x (SSH x NL))

I have ACDC x Silver Bubster which is pretty similar.

Should be a high CBD strain. Some good meds. Let us know how it is. I'll pop mine eventually


----------



## morgwar (May 25, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> canna tsu = high CBD
> Silver Bubster = Bubba Kush x ((Socal Master x (SSH x NL))
> 
> I have ACDC x Silver Bubster which is pretty similar.
> ...




Much apreciated sir, my first cbd strains nice genes


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2017)

unless those were tested and shown to throw out cbd, i would assume those will be recessive and youll find mostly thc


----------



## Cookie Thumper (May 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Much apreciated sir, my first cbd strains nice genes


Don't be scared off by the high CBD levels. Mix high CBD with equal THC strains are great medicine, especially for pain and mind.


----------



## morgwar (May 26, 2017)

Cookie Thumper said:


> Don't be scared off by the high CBD levels. Mix high CBD with equal THC strains are great medicine, especially for pain and mind.


Oh no problem with cbd strains, I just didn't know where to start in buying them, tdt made it easy for me with the freebees. I'm a very tall person and arthritis is my biggest issue so these will be a nice addition.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Yeah, that's Logic. Most of the bad stuff I heard about him was that when you sent in the cash he wouldn't get it... But now they have a Credit Card payment option. The seeds themselves came in a Loompa envelope just like yours but inside the envelope was a white plastic small container that they were in and Logic told me he does that to stop them from getting damaged. Now by you saying you heard he swaps out seed you've got me worried that these are just some bunk garbage.. Would you mind taking pic of your seeds? I nice close up if possible? I'll take a close up of mine and show you in a few..


I ordered mine from the farmer too and like yours mine where in a white disk and so where my freebies I thought that was odd that they where both in the same container now I know hope we didn't get the ole switcher roo


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> What strain did you buy from Logic? If its the Yeti Fuel could you take picture I'd be interested to see if the seeds look identical.


Yeah I ordered the yeti fuel. I'm on the way home I'll take sum pics when i get there


----------



## since1991 (May 27, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Logic/THCfarmer just got back to me on the issue of the cracked and crushed seeds, says he's only the 3rd party seller and to contact Loompa..


Same ole story. That whole Logic seed thing is shady as fuk. What an ass. He should come clean but he wont. Buyer beware.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 27, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> What strain did you buy from Logic? If its the Yeti Fuel could you take picture I'd be interested to see if the seeds look identical.


Tried and tries to send a pic but I don't get enough signal at the house but I gotta go to town first thing tomorrow so I'll send it then ain't forgot about u


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

Ain't seen seeds like this in a lon


nxsov180db said:


> ok man, much appreciated..


Hope ur's look like that


----------



## since1991 (May 28, 2017)

Logic opens original breeders packs...removes seeds and puts them in a more secure container for a non damaged and more stealthy way of getting to your door. If this is correct then its bogus. First off...most seed companies are pretty damn secure in their packaging. Alot of them use those little round plastic snap containers with foam in them already. Or some other easy little bottle or box. Iam sure Loompa Seeds are not just thrown about with shitty packaging (i dont know personally because i never ordered or seen a Loompa pack). And they supposedly got damaged in transit anyways with Logic putting his hands on your seeds. Something doesnt add up. At least give the customer the repackaging as an option. Iam calling ted flag alert and bullshit on this Logic guy. Heard too many similar stories from others as well. I guess he fucks up bigger orders quite often. Thats where he gets you. Have any of you ordered from Logic/thcfarmer in the past? Something doesnt jive here.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 28, 2017)

All I have ever heard about Logic is bad things. I was hearing the same shit about him 4-5 years ago.

Some people have success with him but it seems more have issues.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

since1991 said:


> Logic opens original breeders packs...removes seeds and puts them in a more secure container for a non damaged and more stealthy way of getting to your door. If this is correct then its bogus. First off...most seed companies are pretty damn secure in their packaging. Alot of them use those little round plastic snap containers with foam in them already. Or some other easy little bottle or box. Iam sure Loompa Seeds are not just thrown about with shitty packaging (i dont know personally because i never ordered or seen a Loompa pack). And they supposedly got damaged in transit anyways with Logic putting his hands on your seeds. Something doesnt add up. At least give the customer the repackaging as an option. Iam calling ted flag alert and bullshit on this Logic guy. Heard too many similar stories from others as well. I guess he fucks up bigger orders quite often. Thats where he gets you. Have any of you ordered from Logic/thcfarmer in the past? Something doesnt jive here.


Yeah not sure what loompas packing looks like besides the envelope theyre in this is my first time buying his seeds


----------



## since1991 (May 28, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> All I have ever heard about Logic is bad things. I was hearing the same shit about him 4-5 years ago.
> 
> Some people have success with him but it seems more have issues.


I would imagine he does send out legit seeds at a slightly higher percentage...especially to the thcfarmer fan club over there. He would have to or he would of went belly up years ago. But he tampers to make his bottom line bigger iam convinced of it. Fuk that scammer.


----------



## since1991 (May 28, 2017)

And as far as the seed companies sending the seeds to Logic to be sold....either hes got them buffaloed as well or they are in on it. Hes probably got them fooled as well because the companies wouldnt last knowing bogus, damaged, or bunk seeds arw being sold by Logic with there name. Wow. What a hustler. Stay away i say. Buyer beware. Its a seedy business....buying cannabis seeds over the internet.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

since1991 said:


> And as far as the seed companies sending the seeds to Logic to be sold....either hes got them buffaloed as well or they are in on it. Hes probably got them fooled as well because the companies wouldnt last knowing bogus, damaged, or bunk seeds arw being sold by Logic with there name. Wow. What a hustler. Stay away i say. Buyer beware. Its a seedy business....buying cannabis seeds over the internet.


Yeah it's hard for me to wrap my head around it the Moravia dig the more and more bad reviews about this guy. And it's not 10 or 20 it's 100's if not thousands of bad reviews only reason I took a chance is he was the only one I could find at the time that had yeti fuel


----------



## since1991 (May 28, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Yeah it's hard for me to wrap my head around it the Moravia dig the more and more bad reviews about this guy. And it's not 10 or 20 it's 100's if not thousands of bad reviews only reason I took a chance is he was the only one I could find at the time that had yeti fuel


Yeah...i read some reviews myself and they arent good with this slickster. Seems breeder seed companies get fukt as well with payments and shit. Like i said...hes got to keep it on the up and up with some breeders and customers to stay afloat..but i would imagine only just enough to keep the scam going.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

Hopefully @nxsov0db will chime in sum time and let me know the results to see if our beans match up up they are a lol unique lookin most have that tiger stripping on them but ive seen sum like this before


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Yeah they look similar, I can't say they look different... But that doesn't that mean we both didn't get boned... my whole issue on the entire situation is 3 seeds wouldn't have cracked open on there own if they were good. Something caused it. It's not physical damage, did they get wet or moist and start to germinate? I don't know anything about harvesting seeds but do you have to dry them a certain way or age them or anything like that?


Yes u do have to dry them. Maybe they where damage in the mail ive seen how rough they treat the mail. Or maybe the humidity just got to them not sure where ur from but I live in an area where it gets really humid. Food for thought but hopefully we got what we prefer I'm gonna pop sum later today gud luck with its my dude.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (May 28, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Do you think they could have been damaged inside of that white plastic disk without that plastic disk also being damaged?


Very possible especially coming from another country packed in a container with tons of other mail. U could apply pressure by squeezing it with ur fingers and it could and break every seed in there and the the disk would still be in great shape. But the disk does offer alot better protection than just being loose in the envelope. Ocean grown and archive seeds have the best packing device ive seen. It would take an act of God to destroy those bad boys everyone could take a page out of there book on packaging seeds


----------



## jwreck (Jun 2, 2017)

Received 2 packs of yeti fuel in sealed packs. They were loose inside the envelope luckily all are in good shape, i dont mind paying $150 a pack but a plastic disk or vial should be standard practice by now and should come from the breeder it shouldnt be up to logic or the reseller to insure the seeds get to the customer intact when charging that much


----------



## jwreck (Jun 2, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 3950448


My seeds look just like these, got 13 on the only pack i popped, haven't checked the other


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

jwreck said:


> My seeds look just like these, got 13 on the only pack i popped, haven't checked the other


Great to hear think I only received 10 though


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 2, 2017)

Been waiting for sum seeds in the mail but if they ain't here by tomorrow gonna pop all my yeti fuels along with either gogi og or black triangle


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 3, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> @Jameshaze999 can you take a picture of your seeds if possible?


He said contact loompa . He didnt notice the cracked seeds when he repackaged them


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Great to hear think I only received 10 though


Hope u post pics o ur plants when they get going so we can compare plants and possibly share info about them. Gud luck and gud vibes ur way


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 3, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Loompa just played stupid when I asked him about the whole situation, I ask if the seeds at least look similar than he goes on to tell me that all weed seeds look the same. When I bring up a few valid points one of which being that seeds do not actually look the same he say's the picture I took is to shitty for him to tell. This guy Loompa reminds me of Logic, and neither of them want to know anything. The Yeti Fuel I have (which most likely isn't even Yeti Fuel) I will never run because I can't gamble 4 months of space in my garden when the odds are already against me. Running Loompas gear again in the future is out of the question for me as well, A Breeder that can't answer a few simple questions without deflecting does not deserve my business or anyone else's. If this were Exotic Genetix I would have had a replacement pack in the mail by now...


10 good ones are not bad. Try to pop 5 of them and try them out . If they are fuel it is worth it . I think I might of only got 10 in my pack . I wont know till later in the week when I go check . I will let you know and take a picture for you


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 3, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> 10 good ones are not bad. Try to pop 5 of them and try them out . If they are fuel it is worth it . I think I might of only got 10 in my pack . I wont know till later in the week when I go check . I will let you know and take a picture for you


Yeah I'm cool with 10 I got 6 in a paper towel gonna c what these about fingers crossed


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 4, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Loompa just played stupid when I asked him about the whole situation, I ask if the seeds at least look similar than he goes on to tell me that all weed seeds look the same. When I bring up a few valid points one of which being that seeds do not actually look the same he say's the picture I took is to shitty for him to tell. This guy Loompa reminds me of Logic, and neither of them want to know anything. The Yeti Fuel I have (which most likely isn't even Yeti Fuel) I will never run because I can't gamble 4 months of space in my garden when the odds are already against me. Running Loompas gear again in the future is out of the question for me as well, A Breeder that can't answer a few simple questions without deflecting does not deserve my business or anyone else's. If this were Exotic Genetix I would have had a replacement pack in the mail by now...


I think you might be able.to order straight from loompa farms . I requested a price / strain list . If thats the case they will be cheaper and you known they are legit


----------



## since1991 (Jun 4, 2017)

Its so damn open now...alot of seed companies especially in the States will hook it up direct. Little tip for all yas. Just be cool with em.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 4, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> So he (Loompa) gave you a price list?


They told me I can order directly so I asked for the list


----------



## jwreck (Jun 7, 2017)

Popped 3 yeti fuels along with 9 other seeds from ihg and archive.
Got rid of 1 ihg that was super slow, all 3 of my yetifuel are like 2 days behind the other 8. Hardly any vigor in these yetis hopefully they pick it up some


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jun 7, 2017)

jwreck said:


> Popped 3 yeti fuels along with 9 other seeds from ihg and archive.
> Got rid of 1 ihg that was super slow, all 3 of my yetifuel are like 2 days behind the other 8. Hardly any vigor in these yetis hopefully they pick it up some


I popped 18 seeds 3 different strains and yeti fuel is my best ones out growing all the other ones


----------



## jwreck (Jun 7, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I popped 18 seeds 3 different strains and yeti fuel is my best ones out growing all the other ones


Good to hear since i bought 2 packs, thought it was standard since all 3 are slow as hell not just 1


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 9, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> So he (Loompa) gave you a price list?


Go on his Instagram and there are pictures of his packs in little envelopes


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 27, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> So he (Loompa) gave you a price list?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jun 27, 2017)

Its what lompa packs look like


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 18, 2017)

The white yeti was available on a auction site . Tried to get it but was outbid the last minute. Man was I pissed . White omg that gotta be one of the best seed ever made


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> The white yeti was available on a auction site . Tried to get it but was outbid the last minute. Man was I pissed . White omg that gotta be one of the best seed ever made


Dang bro that sux. Have u popped it yeti fuel yet I got 6 in veg right now


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 18, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Dang bro that sux. Have u popped it yeti fuel yet I got 6 in veg right now


Not yet but let me know how they coming along . Im under the impression they will get real big and not sure I have the height for them now but I will as soon as I can


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Not yet but let me know how they coming along . Im under the impression they will get real big and not sure I have the height for them now but I will as soon as I can


Will do bro il get sum pics up tomorrow if I can remember


----------



## jwreck (Aug 12, 2017)

All 3 of my yeti fuels ended up males gonna pop some more soon to see whats up but the pics ive seen on ig look like shit not even a cola shot just some stupid close ups


----------



## im4satori (Dec 3, 2017)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Dang bro that sux. Have u popped it yeti fuel yet I got 6 in veg right now


how did ya make out on the yeti fuel?


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Dec 13, 2017)

im4satori said:


> how did ya make out on the yeti fuel?


I made it to about 2 or 3 weeks in flower and they where looking gud. But I had to shut down my grow for security reasons.


----------



## loompabum (Oct 26, 2018)

asscrab takes 2 months to process orders saying busy .. what a customer service exprience... worst ever.. return the moneys then........


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 26, 2018)

loompabum said:


> asscrab takes 2 months to process orders saying busy .. what a customer service exprience... worst ever.. return the moneys then........


Where did you order from .what did you order?


----------



## 18B (Nov 5, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> The white yeti was available on a auction site . Tried to get it but was outbid the last minute. Man was I pissed . White omg that gotta be one of the best seed ever made


The guy who was auctioning those white yetis many years ago sent them to me. I just recently had someone go through them for me. I will have to see how they are doing.
I remember the guys name.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 6, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> i won't slam loompa as he has the gear everyone has wanted for years, but i will also say i will never, not in a million years, send money to that thief logic, i'd rather throw it out the window on a highway and hope it gets to my landlord that way then to spain and logic..
> for years, the only place you could get og raskal gear was through the farm, and for years, i always said how nice it would be to be able to grow some wifi for ex, but for years, i grew someone else's gear because i wasn't going to support neither the farm, nor any breeder who only vended through the farm. finally i think logic and ogr had their differences, and now ogr vends at tons of seeed banks, and now i'll have, and have bought, ogr gear..
> my $.02, but i won't support any known thieves, nor any breeder who only deals with known thieves.. sucks, but i work hard for my money, as i'm sure everyone does, and i'm not going to throw it away hoping on some long shot, i'm one of the lucky ones to actually get what i paid for from logic and the farm..


Well if I was you I would make a life time of seeds and I mean lots of them so you don't run out.ky.


----------



## loompabum (Nov 13, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Where did you order from .what did you order?



instagram email adress..


----------



## loompabum (Nov 13, 2018)

Watch out sending money to this thief


----------



## jjschagundi (Nov 21, 2018)

I lost $125 to him and on top of that, HE WAS A TOTAL ASS. Would love to see him go down. ASS
Referring to logic, fyi in case I wasn't clear. lol

Growing some lavender x yeti f3. It's my first brush with loompa genetics.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2018)

loompa used to gift out the yeti's, and others for free 10 yrs ago. Hate to hear these reports. I know they lost their house in fires last year, but you'd think there might be a contingency plan on his bean biz. I have to admit though, on IG, whoever oompapa or whoever can get abrasive quick, lol.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Why's that? Because logic is a known theif?


so you will have seeds is all.


----------



## loompabum (Nov 27, 2018)

who is logic?


----------



## eddy600 (Nov 27, 2018)

loompabum said:


> who is logic?


 A crack smoker that sell fake beens


----------



## loompabum (Dec 1, 2018)

Now the official_loompafarms is claiming that they did not took the money but the boss 'loompoly' did take the money? wtf xD and he visited the house last weekend to ask to return my money and gave some random new email but no one answered in week from that email.. i think they are just playing time and trolling people who are asking for their orders..


----------



## loompabum (Dec 1, 2018)

ok logic/thcfarmer? never heard that name before... sad i did not read this thread before ordering.. my thread got sensored on icmag about loompafarms so i quit the whole place


----------



## loompabum (Dec 1, 2018)

Pass it Around said:


> LOOMPA where is our explanation! Don't pussy foot out bruh bruh, I want to feel your cumpassion!



LMAO he is still hiding xD ''busy trimming mold from nugs'' dont have time for customers


----------



## loompabum (Dec 4, 2018)

ok now the boss came back from himalayan meditation trip  i hope to see my order soon  he said 2-3 weeks get the bisness right and custom apperel + bonus seeds.. i will be back to leave my update


----------



## loompabum (Dec 4, 2018)

maybe they get their bisness running better time will tell..


----------



## Matix35 (Oct 7, 2019)

Im looking To buy "diesel" in feminized do you know about it?I have Cali conect sourd cut i took but maybe loompa is better?I like more sativa gaz


----------



## Matix35 (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi im a diesel lover and og lover so im planning to buy some loompa genetic!i have a sour diesel i found in a pack of CC but im looking for better!the diesel in fem maybe?or im looking for yeti fuel in regular?is it functional kind of High like the others headband?thank you i love gaz and sativa


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2019)

Matix35 said:


> Hi im a diesel lover and og lover so im planning to buy some loompa genetic!i have a sour diesel i found in a pack of CC but im looking for better!the diesel in fem maybe?or im looking for yeti fuel in regular?is it functional kind of High like the others headband?thank you i love gaz and sativa


Check out shoreline genetics and greenpoint seeds for diesel seed.


----------



## Matix35 (Oct 15, 2019)

I have green point east coast stardawg day 40 Looking great but thank you for the diesel input!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2019)

on IG they look like they are more interested in being gangsta and selling clothes, lol. Did the headband thingie wreck that crew or what? lol


----------



## apollo4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thiefs is all they are


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Nov 2, 2020)

Wowzers almost a year since this thread has been posted in. Any other Loompa threads


Yetti Bx


----------

